# Milan - Atalanta: 0-1



## Blu71 (1 Settembre 2012)

Milan-Atalanta - Domenica 16 settembre 2012, ore 15.00.
3ª giornata Serie A Tim 2012/2013.


Anticipata a sabato 15 settembre, ore 20:45.


----------



## iceman. (1 Settembre 2012)

L'atalanta e' molto piu' organizzata del polonia, secondo me faremo ridere i polli


----------



## Z A Z A' (1 Settembre 2012)

Occhio al mitico Facundo Parra,che vorrà ripagare i tifosi per questa accoglienza:







Alè alèèèèè alè oooooh


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Settembre 2012)

Voglio vedere qualcosa del genere:
...................Abbiati

De Sciglio Zapata Acerbi Antonini

Montolivo De Jong Emanuelson
..............Boateng

........Pazzini........Bojan

oppure:

...................Abbiati

De Sciglio Zapata Acerbi Antonini

Montolivo De Jong Boateng

...Bojan....Pazzini....El Sharaawy

Anche se per ora vorrei vedere la prima.


----------



## E81 (2 Settembre 2012)

Mooolto difficile, ovviamente, quindi non mi esprimo, o Blu mi sgrida xD


----------



## Dumbaghi (2 Settembre 2012)

Difficilissima, ma c'è entusiasmo, forza ragazzi

Abbiati

Abate Zapata Acerbi DeSciglio

Montolivo DeJong Nocerino

Boateng

Pazzini Bojan​
Però se manca Montolivo dentro Emanuelson, mica Ambrosini !


----------



## Superdinho80 (2 Settembre 2012)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Difficilissima, ma c'è entusiasmo, forza ragazzi
> 
> Abbiati
> 
> ...


io se montolivo giocherà metterei comq emanuelson per nocerino e proverei il 4-2-3-1 lo stesso anche se manca robinho, con montolivo e de jong bassi e emanuelson bojan e boateng dietro a pazzini


----------



## Pamparulez (2 Settembre 2012)

Dopo la sosta vorrei vedere un centrocampo più dinamico, capace di costruire maggiormente il gioco e di fare davvero da cerniera tra difesa e attacco. Più corsa e più schemi... Nelle prime 2 partite ho visto prevalentemente azioni "casuali". Ieri sera un solo schema, e magicamente Nocerino s'è trovato davanti ad Agliardi.


----------



## Tifo'o (2 Settembre 2012)

ebete--bonera--hacerbi---de sciglio
-----Nocerino/ambrogianni---de jong--
---bojan---boateng----el mumma/emanuelson
-------Mazzini---


----------



## admin (2 Settembre 2012)

Ci sono 15 giorni di tempo per migliorare le cose. Speriamo li sfruttino tutti.


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Settembre 2012)

max, studia bene in queste 2 settimane

*comunque si gioca sabato perchè c'è la champions martedì*


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (2 Settembre 2012)

Adesso abbiamo 15 giorni per prepararci a questa partita, abbiamo tutto il tempo per preparare schemi e provare situazioni, aggiungerei che si potranno integrare De Jong e Bojan, i gli infortunati avranno tempo per recuperare! Abbiamo il diritto di crederci!


----------



## Arsozzenal (2 Settembre 2012)

abbiati
abate mexes zapata/acerbi de sciglio
montolivo de jong 
robinho??/bojan boateng el shaarawy/urby
pazzini


----------



## Facciosnaooo (2 Settembre 2012)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Occhio al mitico Facundo Parra,che vorrà ripagare i tifosi per questa accoglienza:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bocia scatenato a guidare i tifosi. Gli ultras atalantini sono tanta roba comunque.


----------



## iceman. (2 Settembre 2012)

Sfruttare che? Siamo mediocri fatta eccezione per tre-quattro giocatori.

La difesa e' da mano nei capelli, voragini immense, ieri e' bastato solo diamanti (unbuon giocatore) a mettere in crisi centrocampo e difesa.
Onestamente da abate antonini bonera abbiati ambrosini pazzini cosa mi devo aspettare? Probabile faremo una serie positiva ma non mi aspetto niente di piu' di qualche buona partita


----------



## Dave (2 Settembre 2012)

Dobbiamo vedere il gioco contro l'atalanta...non solo i tre punti.


----------



## admin (2 Settembre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Sfruttare che? Siamo mediocri fatta eccezione per tre-quattro giocatori.
> 
> La difesa e' da mano nei capelli, voragini immense, ieri e' bastato solo diamanti (unbuon giocatore) a mettere in crisi centrocampo e difesa.
> Onestamente da abate antonini bonera abbiati ambrosini pazzini cosa mi devo aspettare? Probabile faremo una serie positiva ma non mi aspetto niente di piu' di qualche buona partita



è vero, ma un'Atalanta dovremmo riuscire a batterla


----------



## Livestrong (2 Settembre 2012)

L'Atalanta è una buona squadra, potrei esserci a San siro comunque, anche per le foto in diretta... Vediamo un po'


----------



## Blu71 (2 Settembre 2012)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> max, studia bene in queste 2 settimane
> 
> *comunque si gioca sabato perchè c'è la champions martedì*



È ufficiale?


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Settembre 2012)

speriamo che non ci sia denis, partita veramente tosta


----------



## Roten1896 (2 Settembre 2012)

non ancora ma è inevitabile che si giocherà sabato se non addirittura venerdì come accade sempre per le coppe europee


----------



## Ale (2 Settembre 2012)

mi aspetto progressi..


----------



## devil boss (2 Settembre 2012)

Contro l'Atalanta, in casa, si deve vincere...

Mi aspetto di vedere un Milan migliore di ieri, per fortuna c'è la sosta


----------



## Superdinho80 (2 Settembre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> L'atalanta e' molto piu' organizzata del polonia, secondo me faremo ridere i polli



io credo sia il contrario, comq vedremo dai, abbiamo 15 giorni di tempo per prepararla al meglio, non possiamo che migliorare


----------



## cris (2 Settembre 2012)

Penso che andrò a san siro, mi manca l'aria putrida di Milano, zona ippodromo 

Alla fine non ho fatto l'abbonamento, ma non posso restare troppo tempo lontano da quello stadio


----------



## Brain84 (2 Settembre 2012)

QUeste sono partite da vincere a mani basse


----------



## er piscio de gatto (2 Settembre 2012)

Io punto tutto sul 2, come sempre


----------



## Degenerate X (2 Settembre 2012)

Con la squadra dell'anno scorso, con questo calendario e con questo girone di Champions saremmo stati devastanti...


----------



## Dumbaghi (2 Settembre 2012)

il 4-3-1-2 non si tocca, specialmente ora che sembra che il Boa si stia ritrovando.


----------



## admin (2 Settembre 2012)

Con la squadra dell'anno scorso, saremmo a 6 punti con 10 gol fatti e 0 subiti.


----------



## DannySa (2 Settembre 2012)

Sicuramente faranno meno pena di ieri, ci mancherebbe, certo se non vinci questa in casa dopo che hai vinto a Barcellogna..


----------



## ReyMilan (2 Settembre 2012)

Vorrei Emanuelson dall'inizio


----------



## sheva90 (2 Settembre 2012)

E' ufficiale Domenica alle 15.00?


----------



## Lo Zar d'Europa (2 Settembre 2012)

Nocerino deve partire dalla panchina a mio modo di vedere.


----------



## Marilson (2 Settembre 2012)

credo che allegri confermerà lo stesso centrocampo del secondo tempo, con De Jong in mezzo, Ambro a dx e Nocerino a sx. Non ce lo vedo Emanuelson a fare la mezzala


----------



## Vinz (2 Settembre 2012)

Ormai Nocerino è diventato un intoccabile. A questo punto, meglio mettere Emanuelson al suo posto, anche se è una scelta un po' azzardata.


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Settembre 2012)

Speriamo bene,voglio vedere qualche miglioramento e comunque vincere aiuta a vincere!


----------



## Frikez (2 Settembre 2012)

sheva90 ha scritto:


> E' ufficiale Domenica alle 15.00?



no, verrà anticipata a sabato


----------



## Fabry_cekko (2 Settembre 2012)

anticipata a che ora?


----------



## AntaniPioco (2 Settembre 2012)

sabato a che ora? sono a milano il week end del 15/16 settembre, quasi quasi...


----------



## SololaMaglia (2 Settembre 2012)

Frikez ha scritto:


> no, verrà anticipata a sabato



Doppio :/


----------



## MaggieCloun (2 Settembre 2012)

speriamo recuperiamo almeno boateng, montolivo da come ho letto qui non prima di un mese sembra -.-


----------



## runner (2 Settembre 2012)

dopola sosta avremo più chiare le "gerarchie" di Allegri!!

dovremo tenere la squadra corta per poter mettere fin da subito il più possibile gli attaccanti davanti al portiere!!


----------



## peppe75 (2 Settembre 2012)

dobbiamo migliorare la costruzione del gioco...il Boa purtroppo come assist non è sempre preciso...come trequartista?


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Settembre 2012)

Spero provi questo benedetto 4-2-3-1


----------



## Dave (2 Settembre 2012)

Non è questione di moduli, è questione di mentalità e soprattutto che ci siano in campo giocatori che danno l'anima.


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Settembre 2012)

Dave ha scritto:


> Non è questione di moduli, è questione di mentalità e soprattutto che ci siano in campo giocatori che danno l'anima.


Si ok anche questo è vero, ma credo che con i giocatori a disposizione sia più giusto schierare un 4-2-3-1


----------



## Dave (2 Settembre 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Si ok anche questo è vero, ma credo che con i giocatori a disposizione sia più giusto schierare un 4-2-3-1



Con un 4-2-3-1 toglieresti dai piani tattici Montolivo e Nocerino che sono mezz'ale, non sono da mettere solo a coprire perchè con le loro caratteristiche andrebbero troppo avanti, i due esterni chi sarebbero? in questo momento El Shaarawy e Bojan potrebbero anche andare, perchè comunque sono giocatori che tornano e aiutano sempre anche quando giocano in un attacco a due, ma quando tornano Robinho e Pato che giocano titolare comunque sia e con qualsiasi modulo? metti loro a tornare a difendere e ad aiutare il centrocampo?


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Settembre 2012)

Dave ha scritto:


> Con un 4-2-3-1 toglieresti dai piani tattici Montolivo e Nocerino che sono mezz'ale, non sono da mettere solo a coprire perchè con le loro caratteristiche andrebbero troppo avanti, i due esterni chi sarebbero? in questo momento El Shaarawy e Bojan potrebbero anche andare, perchè comunque sono giocatori che tornano e aiutano sempre anche quando giocano in un attacco a due, ma quando tornano Robinho e Pato che giocano titolare comunque sia e con qualsiasi modulo? metti loro a tornare a difendere e ad aiutare il centrocampo?


Robinho può giocare anche da esterno lo fa spesso durante la partita, svaria molto sul fronte d'attacco. Si è vero dovresti sacrificare qualcuno ma onestamente credo che questo 4-3-1-2 abbia fatto il suo tempo.


----------



## Dave (2 Settembre 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Robinho può giocare anche da esterno lo fa spesso durante la partita, svaria molto sul fronte d'attacco. Si è vero dovresti sacrificare qualcuno ma onestamente credo che questo 4-3-1-2 abbia fatto il suo tempo.


Non è questione di svariare o meno, è questione di tornare a raddoppiare sugli esterni e se è neccessario aiutare addirittura il terzino perchè i due a centrocampo non possono allargarsi perchè creerebbero una voragine in mezzo al campo, lo faceva Eto'o, ma Eto'o è un fuoriclasse che fà tutto, Robinho non può fare quel gioco, Pato ancora di meno.


----------



## Cm Punk (2 Settembre 2012)

Mamma mia speriamo non sia di sabato.. vorrei tanto vedere una partita del milan di domenica!


----------



## Dave (2 Settembre 2012)

Cm Punk ha scritto:


> Mamma mia speriamo non sia di sabato.. vorrei tanto vedere una partita del milan di domenica!



Difficile giochino due partite in tre giorni.


----------



## Blu71 (2 Settembre 2012)

Dave ha scritto:


> Difficile giochino due partite in tre giorni.



Infatti la Champions-League la giochiamo il 18, quindi sicuramente ci sarà un anticipo di questa.


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Settembre 2012)

Dave ha scritto:


> Non è questione di svariare o meno, è questione di tornare a raddoppiare sugli esterni e se è neccessario aiutare addirittura il terzino perchè i due a centrocampo non possono allargarsi perchè creerebbero una voragine in mezzo al campo, lo faceva Eto'o, ma Eto'o è un fuoriclasse che fà tutto, Robinho non può fare quel gioco, Pato ancora di meno.



L'Anno dello scudo ricordo un Robinho che lavorava molto per la squadra, per me può farlo.


----------



## S T B (2 Settembre 2012)

spero di poterla vedere stavolta e soprattutto di giocare in modo accettabile...


----------



## Dave (2 Settembre 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> L'Anno dello scudo ricordo un Robinho che lavorava molto per la squadra, per me può farlo.



Che Robinho lavori per la squadra non c'è ombra di dubbio, ma per me Robinho ha bisogno di essere libero di fare il suo gioco e cercarsi gli spazi, non lo vedo come uno che fa il suo compitino sulla fascia e torna sempre a difendere tutto qua, ma va be abbiamo opinioni diverse


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Settembre 2012)

Dave ha scritto:


> Che Robinho lavori per la squadra non c'è ombra di dubbio, ma per me Robinho ha bisogno di essere libero di fare il suo gioco e cercarsi gli spazi, non lo vedo come uno che fa il suo compitino sulla fascia e torna sempre a difendere tutto qua, ma va be abbiamo opinioni diverse



Tu come vorresti vedere il Milan in campo?


----------



## Dave (3 Settembre 2012)

Abbiati
Abate Zapata Acerbi De Sciglio
Boateng De Jong Nocerino
Robinho Pato Bojan

Sceglierei De Sciglio sulla sinistra, per due motivi: non può fare peggio di Antonini e sicuramente crossa molto meglio, inoltre è importante farli giocare i giovani.
Se Nocerino ha fatto 10 gol l'anno scorso da mezz'ala immagino cosa potrebbe fare Boateng, per me da trequartista senza un Ibra che gli crea i giusti spazi rimane troppo statico ed ecco spiegato secondo me il suo calo.
In fine un tridente offensivo mobilissimo.


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Settembre 2012)

Dave ha scritto:


> Abbiati
> Abate Zapata Acerbi De Sciglio
> Boateng De Jong Nocerino
> Robinho Pato Bojan
> ...


No dai Pato no, Pazzini tutta la vita. Comunque non male la formazione solo che Boa dubito abbia voglia di fare la mezz'ala.


----------



## Dave (3 Settembre 2012)

Pato 100% vs Pazzini 100% faccio giocare tutta la vita Pato.
Boateng trequartista senza Ibra non può giocare secondo me, o comunque non rende abbastanza come potrebbe farlo partendo da più dietro.

Inoltre Pazzini non mi piace, è inutile giudicare un giocatore solo perchè ieri ha fatto tre gol, sarà che sono rimasto delusissimo da Gilardino e questi tipi di giocatori non mi piacciono.


----------



## patriots88 (3 Settembre 2012)

questa la vinciamo dai


----------



## Blu71 (3 Settembre 2012)

Dave ha scritto:


> Pato 100% vs Pazzini 100% faccio giocare tutta la vita Pato.
> Boateng trequartista senza Ibra non può giocare secondo me, o comunque non rende abbastanza come potrebbe farlo partendo da più dietro.



Pato 100% è ormai fantascienza.


----------



## patriots88 (3 Settembre 2012)

Cm Punk ha scritto:


> Mamma mia speriamo non sia di sabato.. vorrei tanto vedere una partita del milan di domenica!



se in champions giochiamo martedi' anticipiamo sicuro


----------



## Dave (3 Settembre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Pato 100% è ormai fantascienza.



Perchè c'è qualcuno che non ha capito che lo staff atletico del Milan è da rifondare dalla A alla Z.


----------



## GioNF (3 Settembre 2012)

Con l'infortunio di Montolivo e la pessima condizione di Nocerino è obbligatorio provare il 4-2-3-1.
Io oserei:
----Ambro--De Jong
--Bojan---Boateng---Robinho
----------Pazzini

Altrimenti si potrebbe provare Binho-Boa-Emanuelson


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Settembre 2012)

4-2-3-1 tutta la vita con binho boa e bojan dietro pazzini, de jong e montolivo davanti la difesa tengono bene perchè de jong è un giocatore intelligentissimo e anche molto fisico non a caso viene da un campionato dove si corre tantissimo come la premier league


----------



## A.C. Milan The Legend (3 Settembre 2012)

Anche questa partita da vincere assolutamente.

Io approfitterei dell'infortunio di Montolivo per provare un 4-2-3-1,come detto già da molti in precedenza ,visti i cessi che abbiamo in panca e visto che tanto il gioco peggio di così...

Metterei De Jong e il Noce centrali (anche se non è il suo ruolo,sarebbe il ruolo ideale di Montolivo); e davanti El Sha,Boa e Bojan alle spalle di Pazzini,con la variabile Emanuelson a sinistra che mi stuzzica.


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Settembre 2012)

ma a proposito binho e pato si sa niente se ce la fanno a rientrare??


----------



## A.C. Milan The Legend (3 Settembre 2012)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> ma a proposito binho e pato si sa niente se ce la fanno a rientrare??



Per Binho c'è un 10%

Per Pato nisba,al solito


----------



## kYMERA (3 Settembre 2012)

Pato non credo abbia recuperato per il 16. Se ci riesce si romperà prima un'altra volta. E' scritto.


----------



## A.C. Milan The Legend (3 Settembre 2012)

Personalmente non lo conto neanche più


----------



## sheva90 (3 Settembre 2012)

Manco io ormai.
Che tristezza Pato.


----------



## AntaniPioco (3 Settembre 2012)

ieri hanno espulso peluso


----------



## Pedrosa (3 Settembre 2012)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> ieri hanno espulso peluso





Abbiamo due settimane per prepararla al meglio, forse recuperare qualche pedina importante. 
Non mi spiacerebbe provare il 4-2-3-1


----------



## ReyMilan (3 Settembre 2012)

Abbiamo molte possibilità di vincere secondo me


----------



## JulesWinnfield (3 Settembre 2012)

Qualsiasi modulo decida di adottare, non possiamo prescindere da De Jong... quest'anno ci serve come il pane lì davanti alla difesa


----------



## Dumbaghi (3 Settembre 2012)

niente Robambo 


Abbiati

Abate Zapata Acerbi DeSciglio

Nocerino DeJong Emanuelson

Boateng

Pazzini Bojan​


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Settembre 2012)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> niente Robambo
> 
> 
> Abbiati
> ...



Noce a destra? Già sta facendo schifo ultimamente, se lo mette a destra addio proprio!


----------



## GioNF (3 Settembre 2012)

Giocheremo col Bo-Pa-Bo. 
Con Pato si potrà azzardare un PaBoPaBo, oppure un BoBoPaPa


----------



## gabuz (3 Settembre 2012)

Anch'io proverei il 4231


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (3 Settembre 2012)

Senza Peluso perdono parecchio, bisogna approfittarne. Spero di vedere anche un minimo di gioco, anche se lo sacrificherei a costo di vincere!


----------



## Dumbaghi (3 Settembre 2012)

Anche Boateng stava facendo male, i giocatori si recuperano giocando ! a maggior ragione se le alternative sono poca roba e se ci sono in mezzo ben due settimane per trovare la forma...


----------



## bmb (3 Settembre 2012)

Con 15 giorni per prepararsi, voglio iniziare a vedere condizioni fisiche migliori da parte di qualcuno. E soprattutto un minimo di gioco.


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Settembre 2012)

AcetoBalsamico ha scritto:


> Senza Peluso perdono parecchio, bisogna approfittarne. Spero di vedere anche un minimo di gioco, anche se lo sacrificherei a costo di vincere!



perdono parecchio, ma vi sembra un fenomeno questo peluso, è uno scarsone, ieri si è fatto espellere e ibarbo in mezz'ora di partita lo ha saltato sempre sempre fino a quando non gli ha concesso pure il rigore, magari lo avesse preso la juve


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (3 Settembre 2012)

Boateng e Montolivo non recuperano


----------



## bmb (3 Settembre 2012)

Abbiati
Abate Bonera Acerbi De Sciglio
Boateng De Jong Nocerino
El Sharaawi Pazzini Bojan​
Ma purtroppo non la vedrò mai.


----------



## Dumbaghi (3 Settembre 2012)

Ma certo che Boateng recupera !


Se non recupera, via al 4-3-3

Abbiati

Abate Zapata Acerbi DeSciglio

Flamini DeJong Nocerino

Bojan Pazzini Emanuelson​


----------



## S T B (3 Settembre 2012)

ReyMilan ha scritto:


> Abbiamo molte possibilità di vincere secondo me



sei serio?


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (3 Settembre 2012)

Correggete l'orario.E' alle 20.45!

Comunque partita da vincere.L'Atalanta non sta facendo bene in questo inizio di campionato.


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Settembre 2012)

mi aspetto un altra partita dove faticheremo a fare gioco ma vorrei vedere dei miglioramenti rispetto a bologna e speriamo di portare a casa i 3 punti


----------



## Blu71 (3 Settembre 2012)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Correggete l'orario.E' alle 20.45!
> 
> Comunque partita da vincere.L'Atalanta non sta facendo bene in questo inizio di campionato.



Aggiornato.


----------



## pennyhill (3 Settembre 2012)

Una condizione fisica migliore è probabile, anche se comunque sotto questo punto di vista la squadra non è dispiaciuta, almeno a me.  Per il gioco mi aspetto poco o nulla, con metà rosa indisponibile per nazionali o problemi fisici, c’è poco da fare.


----------



## cris (3 Settembre 2012)

un orario peggiore non potevano inventarsi. 
volevo andare allo stadio ma nada... mi toccherà vedermela dal divano


----------



## prd7 (4 Settembre 2012)

Io credo ci saranno passi avanti anche per quanto riguarda il gioco oltre alla condizione fisica.


----------



## Gollume (4 Settembre 2012)

Secondo me sarebbe follia totale giocare con un 4231 o peggio ancora con un 433.
Abbiamo in attacco Pato e Binho rotti. Boateng sarà in dubbio fino all ultimo secondo.
Siamo stranamente in emergenza davanti, quindi che giochi con tutti gli attaccanti che hai escluso Niang? Che se per caso uno si rompe un unghia giochiamo la Champions coi primavera??? 
Rinfoltire il centrocampo, mettere Emanuelson trequartista (sigh) se Boa non ce la fa, e dentro Bojan titolare. Poi ovviamente sperare che Pazzini sia ancora in stato di grazia.

Ma la nostra rosa è questa, facciamo pena.


----------



## Superdinho80 (4 Settembre 2012)

Gollume ha scritto:


> Secondo me sarebbe follia totale giocare con un 4231 o peggio ancora con un 433.
> Abbiamo in attacco Pato e Binho rotti. Boateng sarà in dubbio fino all ultimo secondo.
> Siamo stranamente in emergenza davanti, quindi che giochi con tutti gli attaccanti che hai escluso Niang? Che se per caso uno si rompe un unghia giochiamo la Champions coi primavera???
> Rinfoltire il centrocampo, mettere Emanuelson trequartista (sigh) se Boa non ce la fa, e dentro Bojan titolare. Poi ovviamente sperare che Pazzini sia ancora in stato di grazia.
> ...


ma infatti il 4-2-3-1 quando tornerà binho, per ora ci vuole un 4-3-1-2 con emanuelson visto che manca montolivo e con bojan e pazzini di punta


----------



## DexMorgan (4 Settembre 2012)

Vinciamo.

Boateng - Pazzini - Bojan

Questo deve essere il tridente titolare. Centrocampo praticamente obbligato Ambro - De Jong - Nocerino, anche se ambro li a sinistra la vedo dura ad oggi.


----------



## bargnani83 (4 Settembre 2012)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> ma infatti il 4-2-3-1 quando tornerà binho, per ora ci vuole un 4-3-1-2 con emanuelson visto che manca montolivo e con bojan e pazzini di punta


io emanuelson dietro le punte non lo voglio più vedere.si può giocare con emanuelson a sinistra,pazzini al centro e bojan a destra.ovvero 4-3-3.


----------



## Superdinho80 (4 Settembre 2012)

bargnani83 ha scritto:


> io emanuelson dietro le punte non lo voglio più vedere.si può giocare con emanuelson a sinistra,pazzini al centro e bojan a destra.ovvero 4-3-3.


il boa non vuole giocare mediano a quel punto diventa 4-2-3-1 e poi io dicevo mezzala sinistra che la può fare benissimo, non mi sembra bbia giocato tante volte in quel ruolo ma quando ci ha giocato ha fatto bene, basti pensare l'anno scorso a milan-arsenal 4-0 lui ha giocato mezzala subentrando a seedorf

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Pazzo90 ha scritto:


> Vinciamo.
> 
> Boateng - Pazzini - Bojan
> 
> Questo deve essere il tridente titolare. Centrocampo praticamente obbligato Ambro - De Jong - Nocerino, anche se ambro li a sinistra la vedo dura ad oggi.



per me ambro e dejong possono giocare assieme solo se decidi di giocare con un 4-2-3-1 quindi tieni i due mediani più bloccati ma in un 4-3-3 i centrocampisti si devono muovere non possono essere statici quindi ne può giocare al massimo uno tra i due


----------



## bargnani83 (4 Settembre 2012)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> il boa non vuole giocare mediano a quel punto diventa 4-2-3-1 e poi io dicevo mezzala sinistra che la può fare benissimo, non mi sembra bbia giocato tante volte in quel ruolo ma quando ci ha giocato ha fatto bene, basti pensare l'anno scorso a milan-arsenal 4-0 lui ha giocato mezzala subentrando a seedorf
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



il trio emanuelson-pazzini-bojan era in previsione di un'assenza di boateng.con boateng e senza montolivo giusto andare di 4-2-3-1.


----------



## Francy (4 Settembre 2012)

Analizziamo la situazione. Vedo che probabilmente l'Atalanta si presenterà con un centrocampo a quattro più Maxi Moralez di cui due cavalli da corsa (Schelotto e Biondini). Il centrocampo a 3+Boateng (se recupera) potrebbe reggere, ma ci vogliono almeno un paio di "incontristi". Uno è De Jong, perfetto per tenere a bada Cigarini o Maxi Moralez quando rientra, l'altro sinceramente fatico a pensare che possa essere Ambrosini, il quale mi sa che difficilmente possa più reggere a certi ritmi, e Nocerino mi è parso troppo sfasato ultimamente, punterei addirittura su Flamini. Il terzo centrocampista potrebbe/dovrebbe essere Emanuelson a sinistra a fare un pò quel ruolo che ha fatto Pereira contro la Roma. Largo in fase di impostazione per dare ampiezza al campo, accentrato in fase difensiva. Boateng, se sale di condizione (cosa che può fare visto che dubito non possa allenarsi in questi 15 giorni), sarà indispensabile. Di punta metterei il duo Pazzini-Bojan ad oggi. In difesa Acerbi mi ha convinto, lo proverei assieme a Zapata, che col suo fisico può reggere anche Denis oltre che arginare il folletto Moralez. Sicuramente non farei giocare Bonera.

La mia formazione AD OGGI:

Abbiati

Abate Zapata Acerbi De Sciglio

Flamini De Jong Emanuelson

Boateng

Pazzini Bojan


----------



## Dumbaghi (4 Settembre 2012)

Perfettamente d'accordo Francy, però con Nocerino per Flamini.


----------



## Francy (4 Settembre 2012)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Perfettamente d'accordo Francy, però con Nocerino per Flamini.



In condizioni normali anche io avrei optato per Nocerino, ma visto che:

-Emanuelson è molto più leggero di Montolivo in interdizione
-Nocerino sta giocando molto male
-Nocerino giocherà in Nazionale

ho preferito schierare Flamini. Se Nocerino si galvanizza in Nazionale potrei anche rischiarlo se fossi in Allegri.


----------



## Dumbaghi (4 Settembre 2012)

Vabbè ma Flamini gioca sempre male


----------



## Dave (4 Settembre 2012)

Francy ha scritto:


> Analizziamo la situazione. Vedo che probabilmente l'Atalanta si presenterà con un centrocampo a quattro più Maxi Moralez di cui due cavalli da corsa (Schelotto e Biondini). Il centrocampo a 3+Boateng (se recupera) potrebbe reggere, ma ci vogliono almeno un paio di "incontristi". Uno è De Jong, perfetto per tenere a bada Cigarini o Maxi Moralez quando rientra, l'altro sinceramente fatico a pensare che possa essere Ambrosini, il quale mi sa che difficilmente possa più reggere a certi ritmi, e Nocerino mi è parso troppo sfasato ultimamente, punterei addirittura su Flamini. Il terzo centrocampista potrebbe/dovrebbe essere Emanuelson a sinistra a fare un pò quel ruolo che ha fatto Pereira contro la Roma. Largo in fase di impostazione per dare ampiezza al campo, accentrato in fase difensiva. Boateng, se sale di condizione (cosa che può fare visto che dubito non possa allenarsi in questi 15 giorni), sarà indispensabile. Di punta metterei il duo Pazzini-Bojan ad oggi. In difesa Acerbi mi ha convinto, lo proverei assieme a Zapata, che col suo fisico può reggere anche Denis oltre che arginare il folletto Moralez. Sicuramente non farei giocare Bonera.
> 
> La mia formazione AD OGGI:
> 
> ...



Daccordo su tutto, Nocerino è totalmente fuori forma, per me stà ripagando adesso lo sforzo all'europeo, non è abiutato forse daltronde era la sua prima esperienza estiva con la nazionale è del tutto normale, bisogna dargli tempo per riprendersi.


----------



## DexMorgan (4 Settembre 2012)

Il 4-2-3-1 comunque non si impara così dal nulla, servono movimenti, intese etc.
Allegri conosce un modulo solo, lasciamolo lavorare su quello e basta.
Anche perchè già dubito sull'utilizzo del 433, figurarsi il 4231


----------



## Francy (4 Settembre 2012)

Pazzo90 ha scritto:


> Il 4-2-3-1 comunque non si impara così dal nulla, servono movimenti, intese etc.
> Allegri conosce un modulo solo, lasciamolo lavorare su quello e basta.
> Anche perchè già dubito sull'utilizzo del 433, figurarsi il 4231



Sai, dipende, più che altro per ora mancano dei giocatori che sono fondamentali per l'interpretazione del 4-2-3-1. Mancano sia Muntari che Montolivo ad esempio, ed in rosa non abbiamo altri da affiancare a De Jong tranne Ambrosini, che mi è parso veramente sotto-ritmo a Bologna. Manca Robinho, uno dei pochi che ha già giocato nel 4-2-3-1 a Madrid.


----------



## Dave (4 Settembre 2012)

Ma poi c'è gente che pensa che cambiando modulo si risolva così tutto per magia, una squadra ha bisogno di altro non di questo.


----------



## DexMorgan (4 Settembre 2012)

I giocatore adatti li avremmo anche, i vari Bojan, Elsha, Robinho e anche Pato possono fare gli esterni. La punta centrale ce l'abbiamo, quello che gioca in mezzo pure, ruolo in cui oltre al Boa potrebbe giocare anche Montolivo. In mezzo al campo anche avremmo i vari De Jong, Ambrosini, Nocerino, Flamini e Montolivo che giocherebbero per due posti, in più Muntari a gennaio. Servono gli automatismi, e metterli in pratica è tutt'altra roba, soprattutto se per tutta la preparazione hai sempre e solo preparato un modulo solo.


----------



## Dave (4 Settembre 2012)

Quanto vorrei avere Muntari invece che quel ceffo di Costant in panchina, sicuramente starei molto meglio.


----------



## DexMorgan (4 Settembre 2012)

Constant è un bel giocatore.

Ennesimo terzino offensivo in rosa con un mancino assurdo che non verrà mai sfruttato :faceplam:


----------



## Dave (4 Settembre 2012)

Che lo dimostri allora, per il momento oltre ad una sola buona stagione al Chievo ha dimostrato di essere uno scarto del Genoa.


----------



## DexMorgan (4 Settembre 2012)

Mi pare che le sue potenzialità le abbia fatte vedere al berlusconi, grande corsa, gran mancino. Gli va data fiducia.
Se no bruciamo un altro, l'ennesimo, ottimo terzino offensivo.


----------



## cocaprinz (4 Settembre 2012)

Partita da vincere assolutamente, i bergamaschi sono in grave difficoltà in questo inizio di campionato e dovremo approfittarne.
Come di consueto sarò presente allo stadio


----------



## admin (4 Settembre 2012)

Abbiamo mezza squadra out. Speriamo che possano recuperare tutti. Altrimenti è dura. è stata dura l'anno scorso, figuriamoci ora...


----------



## Darren Marshall (4 Settembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Abbiamo mezza squadra out. Speriamo che possano recuperare tutti. Altrimenti è dura. è stata dura l'anno scorso, figuriamoci ora...



Essere in emergenza dopo due giornate è davvero il colmo.


----------



## Gekyn (4 Settembre 2012)

Dopo una sconfitta e una vittoria, manca il pareggio!!


----------



## gabuz (4 Settembre 2012)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Dopo una sconfitta e una vittoria, manca il pareggio!!


----------



## Dumbaghi (4 Settembre 2012)

Al Berlusconi Constant da terzino ha fatto pietà.


----------



## Blu71 (4 Settembre 2012)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Dopo una sconfitta e una vittoria, manca il pareggio!!



Non si possono perdere punti con l'Atalanta.


----------



## Francy (4 Settembre 2012)

Comunque Constant di ruolo fa la mezzala sinistra. Ha corsa e qualità, ma le deve dimostrare. L'anno scorso disastroso a Genova, non ha retto il primo "salto", vediamo come reagisce nel nostro Mondo. Potrebbe fare il ruolo che ho affidato, in questa partita, ad Emanuelson, cioè stringere nei tre in fase difensiva e allargarsi in fase offensiva sulla sinistra per fare i cross e sfruttare Pazzini. Però, avendo secondo me più forza fisica e compattezza, ma meno rapidità e tecnica di Emanuelson, per questa partita continuo a preferirgli l'olandese.
Non sono poi molto a favore del "cambio di ruolo" in generale, quindi, se proprio dobbiamo provare terzino qualcuno, facciamolo con chi il ruolo lo conosce e ci ha già giocato, oppure comunque ha giocato in un ruolo dai compiti simili, e cioè lo stesso olandese. Sarebbe intrigante mettere sulla fascia sinistra questo duo in futuro, per allargare il gioco e sfruttare le sovrapposizioni offensive che ci mancano da una vita...


----------



## cocaprinz (4 Settembre 2012)

comunque non c'è nulla di più brutto della sosta per le nazionali a ridosso dell'inizio del campionato; ogni anno è così, che due maroni!!


----------



## admin (4 Settembre 2012)

Sì. Quest'anno, stranamente, è capitata alla terza.


----------



## Darren Marshall (4 Settembre 2012)

cocaprinz ha scritto:


> comunque non c'è nulla di più brutto della sosta per le nazionali a ridosso dell'inizio del campionato; ogni anno è così, che due maroni!!



Davvero oh! Che rottura di scatole...


----------



## Clint Eastwood (4 Settembre 2012)

Dave ha scritto:


> Con un 4-2-3-1 toglieresti dai piani tattici Montolivo e Nocerino che sono mezz'ale, non sono da mettere solo a coprire perchè con le loro caratteristiche andrebbero troppo avanti, i due esterni chi sarebbero? in questo momento El Shaarawy e Bojan potrebbero anche andare, perchè comunque sono giocatori che tornano e aiutano sempre anche quando giocano in un attacco a due, ma quando tornano Robinho e Pato che giocano titolare comunque sia e con qualsiasi modulo? metti loro a tornare a difendere e ad aiutare il centrocampo?



Sono d'accordo, il 4-2-3-1 è difficilmente attuabile anche secondo me, perchè con i 2 centrocampisti per garantire protezione alla difesa dovresti giocare sempre con De Jong ed Ambro (o Noce al limite), tagliando fuori di fatto Montolivo, troppo leggerino per un centrocampo a 2. Certo è che se Montolivo restasse sui livelli visti fin ora (cioè quasi inutile) a quel punto si potrebbe anche provare, anche se resto perplesso.
Con l'atalanta ad esempio, l'esperimento si potrebbe fare (se rientra almeno Boateng) e vedere come va, sperando pero' di non perdere punti, visto che la Juve corre già da ora.


----------



## Dave (4 Settembre 2012)

Per me si dovrebbe continuare così col 4-3-1-2 anche se sono curioso di vedere un 4-3-3 con Boateng mezz'ala destra e un tridente con Robinho Pato e Bojan, o al limite Pazzini al posto di Pato


----------



## Clint Eastwood (4 Settembre 2012)

Dave ha scritto:


> Per me si dovrebbe continuare così col 4-3-1-2 anche se sono curioso di vedere un 4-3-3 con Boateng mezz'ala destra e un tridente con Robinho Pato e Bojan, o al limite Pazzini al posto di Pato



Concordo con te , con una sola differenza, vorrei vedere il tridente con Pato, Pazzini e Robinho. Pato a destra come con leonardo, e Bojan vice Pato o vice Pazzini. In ogni caso preferisco piu' il 4-3-3.


----------



## Dave (5 Settembre 2012)

Clint Eastwood ha scritto:


> Concordo con te, con una sola differenza, vorrei vedere il tridente con Pato, Pazzini e Robinho. Pato a destra come con leonardo, e Bojan vice Pato o vice Pazzini.



Si sono varianti ma la sostanza è quella, come ho già detto in precendenza per me Boateng trequartista senza uno come Ibra la davanti che gli crea gli spazi fa fatica, se parte più dietro può essere molto più efficace, inoltre avremo qualcuno in mezzo al campo che il pallone lo sa far girare.


----------



## Clint Eastwood (5 Settembre 2012)

Dave ha scritto:


> Si sono varianti ma la sostanza è quella, come ho già detto in precendenza per me Boateng trequartista senza uno come Ibra la davanti che gli crea gli spazi fa fatica, se parte più dietro può essere molto più efficace, inoltre avremo qualcuno in mezzo al campo che il pallone lo sa far girare.



Eh si, come avevo già scritto la vedo cosi anch'io


----------



## DexMorgan (5 Settembre 2012)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Al Berlusconi Constant da terzino ha fatto pietà.



A mio parere, assolutamente no. Si è proposto con personalità, negare le sue qualità è, comunque, grottesco. Ci si può e ci si deve lavorare su.


----------



## Dumbaghi (5 Settembre 2012)

Pazzo90 ha scritto:


> A mio parere, assolutamente no. Si è proposto con personalità, negare le sue qualità è, comunque, grottesco. Ci si può e ci si deve lavorare su.



Intanto ha sulla coscienza un gol, un terzino prima deve saper difendere.

Ma poi lui non è un terzino, è un centrocampista...Dietro è adattato, e già non è che sia un fenomeno


----------



## DexMorgan (5 Settembre 2012)

Fenomeno no. Sulla fase difensiva ci si può lavorare. Secondo me ha grosse qualità, certo che se non lo fa giocare stiamo discutendo sul nulla più cosmico.


----------



## Dumbaghi (5 Settembre 2012)

Pazzo90 ha scritto:


> Fenomeno no. Sulla fase difensiva ci si può lavorare. Secondo me ha grosse qualità, certo che se non lo fa giocare stiamo discutendo sul nulla più cosmico.


A sinistra prima c'è un certo Nocerino


----------



## AntaniPioco (5 Settembre 2012)

dovrei essere a san siro  spero di non portare rogna


----------



## ReyMilan (5 Settembre 2012)

Bojan dall'inizio partirà?


----------



## Francy (5 Settembre 2012)

ReyMilan ha scritto:


> Bojan dall'inizio partirà?



Il ballottaggio credo sarà Bojan-El Shaarawy per stare accanto a Pazzini.


----------



## ReyMilan (5 Settembre 2012)

Francy ha scritto:


> Il ballottaggio credo sarà Bojan-El Shaarawy per stare accanto a Pazzini.


Ok


----------



## prd7 (5 Settembre 2012)

Deve partire Bojan, faranno bene delle panchine per el Shaarawy


----------



## Need4 (5 Settembre 2012)

Segna il Boa, se riesce a recuperare!


----------



## bolzi89 (5 Settembre 2012)

purtroppo non la vedrò...


----------



## MaggieCloun (5 Settembre 2012)

Atalanta: Consigli si allena, Schelotto salterà il Milan​
ATALANTA CONSIGLI SCHELOTTO COLANTUONO - Buone notizie per l'Atalanta di Stefano Colantuono. Reduce dal pareggio ottenuto allo stadio Is Arenas di Cagliari, la formazione orobica era rimasta in allarme per via delle condizioni di Andrea Consigli. Tuttavia, il portiere nerazzurro, ha già ripreso ad allenarsi in gruppo dopo due giorni di riposo. Per quanto riguarda Schelotto, invece, il laterale dovrebbe tornare in campo tra un paio di settimane, saltando così l'impegno contro il Milan.

fonte:calcionews24


----------



## DexMorgan (5 Settembre 2012)

Si dice che Boa potrebbe giocare con il tutore, ma non si ha la certezza al 100%


----------



## folletto (5 Settembre 2012)

bolzi89 ha scritto:


> purtroppo non la vedrò...



potrai anche dire per fortuna non l'ho vista........chissà....



Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## Dumbaghi (5 Settembre 2012)

tanta roba niente scappellotto


----------



## enzus (5 Settembre 2012)

Speriamo sfruttino i tempi e gli infortuni, Mexes Pato Montolivo, Abate......


----------



## Fabry_cekko (5 Settembre 2012)

era meglio domenica alle 15.00


----------



## DexMorgan (5 Settembre 2012)

enzus ha scritto:


> Speriamo sfruttino i tempi e gli infortuni, Mexes Pato Montolivo, Abate......



Abate recupera sicuramente


----------



## Andrea89 (5 Settembre 2012)

Pazzo90 ha scritto:


> Abate recupera sicuramente


Siamo a posto,allora  Preferirei continuare a vedere De Sciglio in campo.


----------



## admin (5 Settembre 2012)

Spero di vedere i nuovi dall'inizio.


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Settembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Spero di vedere i nuovi dall'inizio.


De Jong sarà titolare sicuramente, Bojan forse ha qualche possibilità, Niang credo partirà dalla panchina. Più che altro mi piacerebbe vedere finalmente Zapata all'opera.


----------



## Clint Eastwood (5 Settembre 2012)

scontato che continuerà col 4312, per me partirà con El sharaawy e poi entrerà Bojan, sempre che non sia disponibile Robinho. cosa direi difficile. Io comunque sono curioso di vedere Bojan, almeno per uno spezzone di gara.


----------



## admin (5 Settembre 2012)

Negli ultimi giorni si è parlato anche di 4-2-3-1. Boh, vedremo...


----------



## Pamparulez (5 Settembre 2012)

Per me sarebbe il massimo il 4-2-3-1... almeno sulla carta. De Jong-Nocerino davanti alla difesa, con Ema-Boa-Bojan dietro alla punta. Io ci proverei.


----------



## admin (5 Settembre 2012)

Sarebbe un buon modulo. Ma il problema è la difesa.


----------



## Dumbaghi (5 Settembre 2012)

Noce nei 2 proprio non ce lo vedo, dei disponibili per me possono solo Ambro e ovviamente DeJong...Per questo lo ritengo un modulo impraticabile se non a partita in corso...


Comunque vorrei vedere 90' di Bojan da attaccante, non da esterno..


----------



## MaggieCloun (5 Settembre 2012)

Milan: Abate,Mexes e il Boa dopo la sosta​


I tanti infortunati del Milan continuano il programma di recupero in vista della ripresa del campionato. A Milanello, Abate, Antonini, Mexes e Bonera hanno lavorato sulla sabbia mentre Muntari e Robinho hanno svolto della corsa. Allenamento specifico per Bojan, De Jong e Niang. In ottica Milan-Atalanta (15 settembre), Allegri dovrebbe avere a disposizione Abate, Mexes e Boateng, che potrebbe giocare con un tutore alla mano appena operata.

Per Montolivo la situazione è invece più delicata e potrebbe rivedersi sul campo in occasione della trasferta di Udine del 23 settembre. Pato e Robinho, infortunati eccellenti, si rivedranno verso la fine del mese, anche perché Allegri non vuole rischiare assolutamente nessuno dei due. Il Milan continuerà la preparazione anche giovedì, con un partitella in famiglia contro i ragazzi della Primavera a partire dalle ore 16.

fonte:sportmediaset


----------



## Pamparulez (5 Settembre 2012)

Noce nei due ci può stare alla grande, lo faceva a Palermo con accanto un *****ccio come Migliaccio. L'anno scorso si è "inventato" mezz'ala offensiva ma è stata una bella scoperta  E sfruttava gli spazi creati da Ibra... quest'anno infatti per ora niente spazi niente inserimenti.. e ne soffre molto, forse va riportato al suo ruolo "originale"!


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Settembre 2012)

Pamparulez ha scritto:


> Noce nei due ci può stare alla grande, lo faceva a Palermo con accanto un *****ccio come Migliaccio. L'anno scorso si è "inventato" mezz'ala offensiva ma è stata una bella scoperta  E sfruttava gli spazi creati da Ibra... quest'anno infatti per ora niente spazi niente inserimenti.. e ne soffre molto, forse va riportato al suo ruolo "originale"!



Tra l'altro credo che De Jong - Nocerino siano in grado di reggere bene il centrocampo insieme nel 4-2-3-1


----------



## er piscio de gatto (5 Settembre 2012)

Nocerino non sa interdire ragazzi, è un falso mito


----------



## Clint Eastwood (5 Settembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Negli ultimi giorni si è parlato anche di 4-2-3-1. Boh, vedremo...



Difficile che Allegri lo schieri.


----------



## Dumbaghi (6 Settembre 2012)

Vabbè a Palermo...Qua siamo al Milan...


----------



## mefisto94 (6 Settembre 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Tra l'altro credo che De Jong - Nocerino siano in grado di reggere bene il centrocampo insieme nel 4-2-3-1



Quando ci sono i funerali di montolivo?


----------



## Darren Marshall (6 Settembre 2012)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> A quando i funerali di montolivo?


Credo si siano già svolti a milanello


----------



## mefisto94 (6 Settembre 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Credo si siano già svolti a milanello



Perfetto. Ho modificato il messaggio perché non so se si possa dire " A quando". Chiederò a Ice.


----------



## Darren Marshall (6 Settembre 2012)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Perfetto. Ho modificato il messaggio perché non so se si possa dire " A quando". Chiederò a Ice.



Ice detto: Professore. Professore scarso però


----------



## Fabry_cekko (6 Settembre 2012)

io vorrei vedere il Faraone a centrocampo


----------



## mefisto94 (6 Settembre 2012)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> io vorrei vedere il Faraone a centrocampo



Ero stato uno tra i primi già di là a rlare di 4-2-3-1. Oggi non ho visto la partita, però credo che sia lui sia robinho esterni siano troppo lontani dalla porta. So che non sono centravanti,però mi lasciano dubbi.


----------



## Superdinho80 (6 Settembre 2012)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ero stato uno tra i primi già di là a rlare di 4-2-3-1. Oggi non ho visto la partita, però credo che sia lui sia robinho esterni siano troppo lontani dalla porta. So che non sono centravanti,però mi lasciano dubbi.



secondo me ci stanno eccome invece esterni, basta pensare alla posizione che robinho ricopre nella seleção, esterno destro con neymar a sinistra, posizione che può ricoprire el shaarawy con il boa al centro..è un modulo che ha bisogno di tempo per trovare i suoi equilibri ma ne vale la pena metterlo in campo secondo me, se riesce rischi di creare davvero un gran bella squadra se va male non ci perdiamo nulla


----------



## Fabry_cekko (6 Settembre 2012)

concordo superdinho, si potrebbe provare...speriamo che Max legge MW


----------



## mefisto94 (6 Settembre 2012)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> secondo me ci stanno eccome invece esterni, basta pensare alla posizione che robinho ricopre nella seleção, esterno destro con neymar a sinistra, posizione che può ricoprire el shaarawy con il boa al centro..è un modulo che ha bisogno di tempo per trovare i suoi equilibri ma ne vale la pena metterlo in campo secondo me, se riesce rischi di creare davvero un gran bella squadra se va male non ci perdiamo nulla



Mah sicuramente sono strano io ma sono contrario all'esternizzazione delle punte. Però forse mi stai convincendo, tanto quello che abbiamo ora fa pena e mi piacerebbe vedere montolivo al centro.


----------



## sheva90 (7 Settembre 2012)

Tutte ***** mentali, per me Allegri non cambierà mai modulo


----------



## Principe (7 Settembre 2012)

Esatto solito modulo anche senza Boateng e montolivo lui ti piazza un bel 4 3 1 2 allegri mi hai stancato. Questa dovrebbe essere la formazione che metterei io in assenza del boa montolivo a Milan Channel hanno detto che saltano l'atalanta 4 3 3 conn abbiati de sciglio zapata acerbi Antonini noce ( Flamini) de Jong emanuelson tridente d'attacco el sha a sinistra pazzo in mezzo e bojan a destra. E portare cristante in panchina assolutamente


----------



## Gollume (7 Settembre 2012)

Ma Pato?


----------



## Andrea89 (7 Settembre 2012)

Gollume ha scritto:


> Ma Pato?


Prova a indovinare


----------



## Darren Marshall (7 Settembre 2012)

gollume ha scritto:


> ma pato?


----------



## Dumbaghi (7 Settembre 2012)

Robinho a me piace largo, ma largo largo, talmente largo da stare in tuta e seduto


----------



## Dave (7 Settembre 2012)

Principe ha scritto:


> Esatto solito modulo anche senza Boateng e montolivo lui ti piazza un bel 4 3 1 2 allegri mi hai stancato. Questa dovrebbe essere la formazione che metterei io in assenza del boa montolivo a Milan Channel hanno detto che saltano l'atalanta 4 3 3 conn abbiati de sciglio zapata acerbi Antonini noce ( Flamini) de Jong emanuelson tridente d'attacco el sha a sinistra pazzo in mezzo e bojan a destra. E portare cristante in panchina assolutamente


 
Benissimo!


----------



## ReyMilan (7 Settembre 2012)

Gollume ha scritto:


> Ma Pato?



In tribuna


----------



## Dumbaghi (7 Settembre 2012)

Ma chi l'ha detto che non c'è Boateng ?


----------



## Principe (7 Settembre 2012)

Milan Channel e se poi anche ci fosse non si sta allenando e' inutile rischiare un giocatore e soprattutto questa squadra deve trovare uj modo di giocare doverso non emanuelson trequartista che c'è da piangere


----------



## Dumbaghi (7 Settembre 2012)

Oggi Boateng ha ricominciato a correre, ci sarà, cvd.


----------



## Principe (7 Settembre 2012)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Oggi Boateng ha ricominciato a correre, ci sarà, cvd.



Non e' questo il punto.... Il punto e' che Boateng trequartista non. Ha alternative perciò bisogna cambiate modulo per dare alternative alla squadra anche perché avendo un centrocampo carente qualitativamente non puoi permetterti euro modulo perché i sostituti di noverino e di montolivo si chiamano flamini traore e constant..... Ed emanuelson renderebbe 52 volte di piu in un 433 o in 4 2 3 1. Perciò e' semplice basta con questo cavolo di rombo a centrocampo. Che sia 4 3 3 o che sia 4 2 3 1 non mi interessa ma bisogna incominciare a sfruttare i giocatori a disposizione.


----------



## Dumbaghi (7 Settembre 2012)

Principe ha scritto:


> Non e' questo il punto.... Il punto e' che Boateng trequartista non. Ha alternative perciò bisogna cambiate modulo per dare alternative alla squadra anche perché avendo un centrocampo carente qualitativamente non puoi permetterti euro modulo perché i sostituti di noverino e di montolivo si chiamano flamini traore e constant..... Ed emanuelson renderebbe 52 volte di piu in un 433 o in 4 2 3 1. Perciò e' semplice basta con questo cavolo di rombo a centrocampo. Che sia 4 3 3 o che sia 4 2 3 1 non mi interessa ma bisogna incominciare a sfruttare i giocatori a disposizione.



Quando non c'è Boateng concordo con te, giusto cambiare modulo, magari un 433..

Ma quando c'è non ce ne sono di storie, il modulo migliore è l'attuale...


----------



## Darren Marshall (7 Settembre 2012)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Oggi Boateng ha ricominciato a correre, ci sarà, cvd.


----------



## admin (7 Settembre 2012)

Beh, ci mancherebbe altro! Mica vorrà restar fuori 3 mesi per un infortunio al braccio!


----------



## Darren Marshall (8 Settembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Beh, ci mancherebbe altro! Mica vorrà restar fuori 3 mesi per un infortunio al braccio!



Non si sa mai... Magari occupava il tempo stando con la Satta


----------



## DexMorgan (8 Settembre 2012)

Boa - Bojan - Pazzo

Giocheremo così al 90%, a meno di clamorose sorprese


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (8 Settembre 2012)

Pazzo90 ha scritto:


> Boa - Bojan - Pazzo
> 
> Giocheremo così al 90%, a meno di clamorose sorprese



beh,questo trio mi piace molto,se proprio dobbiamo giocare col trequartista e le due punte,credo che questa sia la combinazione migliore


----------



## Francy (8 Settembre 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


>



Scusate, vado OT, non so se avete notato, ma chi è quello che ingroppa Braida proprio dietro Galliani?


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Settembre 2012)

Ragazzi allora il Boa recupera???


----------



## DexMorgan (8 Settembre 2012)

7ChampionsLeague ha scritto:


> beh,questo trio mi piace molto,se proprio dobbiamo giocare col trequartista e le due punte,credo che questa sia la combinazione migliore



Sono d'accordo. Per quanto riguarda il boa comunque avevo letto che potrebbe giocare con il tutore.
Non dovesse esserci prepariamoci a Urby dietro le punte.


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Settembre 2012)

Abate, Mexes e Boa per l'Atalanta

*I tanti infortunati del Milan continuano il programma di recupero in vista della ripresa del campionato. A Milanello, Abate, Antonini, Mexes eBonera hanno lavorato sulla sabbia mentre Muntari e Robinho hanno svolto della corsa. Allenamento specifico per Bojan, De Jong eNiang. In ottica Milan-Atalanta (15 settembre), Allegri dovrebbe avere a disposizione Abate, Mexes e Boateng, che potrebbe giocare con un tutore alla mano appena operata.Per Montolivo la situazione è invece più delicata e potrebbe rivedersi sul campo in occasione della trasferta di Udine del 23 settembre. Pato e Robinho, infortunati eccellenti, si rivedranno verso la fine del mese, anche perché Allegri non vuole rischiare assolutamente nessuno dei due. Il Milan continuerà la preparazione anche giovedì, con un partitella in famiglia contro i ragazzi della Primavera a partire dalle ore 16.*
(Sportmediaset)


----------



## DexMorgan (8 Settembre 2012)

Ottimo.

Anche se mi dispiacerebbe per De Sciglio che si è comportato alla grande.

A sto punto credo che partiranno titolari tutti e 3, son curioso di vedere Mexes con Acerbi o Yepes


----------



## Darren Marshall (8 Settembre 2012)

Francy ha scritto:


> Scusate, vado OT, non so se avete notato, ma chi è quello che ingroppa Braida proprio dietro Galliani?



Sarà il suo amante segreto


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Settembre 2012)

Vabbè, di Pato ci importa poco, tanto quando tornerà giocherà mezz'ora e si romperà nuovamente.


----------



## admin (8 Settembre 2012)

Se torna!


----------



## sheva90 (8 Settembre 2012)

Odio le soste.


----------



## Jino (8 Settembre 2012)

Chissenefrega di Pato, non da un contributo alla squadra da un anno, non si può sentire la mancanza di uno che è come non fosse più con noi.


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Settembre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> Chissenefrega di Pato, non da un contributo alla squadra da un anno, non si può sentire la mancanza di uno che è come non fosse più con noi.


----------



## Jeremy Clarkson (8 Settembre 2012)

quindi torna abate che andrebbe sulla destra, de sciglio va a sinistra e il giovine si accomoda in panca, no??


----------



## Darren Marshall (8 Settembre 2012)

Ma ancora pensate a Pato? Io non lo considero nemmeno, per me è solo uno in più quando c'è e basta, tanto cambia poco.


----------



## Dumbaghi (8 Settembre 2012)

Non penso proprio che partità titolare Abate, per me lo farà in Champions, dove Allegri tenderà a non fidarsi del ragazzino


----------



## Darren Marshall (8 Settembre 2012)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Non penso proprio che partità titolare Abate, per me lo farà in Champions, dove Allegri tenderà a non fidarsi del ragazzino



Va beh che esordiamo contro l'Anderlecht quindi sulla carta non sarà una sfida difficilissima.


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Settembre 2012)

speriamo di recuperare il boa


----------



## sheva90 (8 Settembre 2012)

No, Antonini è considerato il titolare da quella parte, ahinoi.


----------



## Tifo'o (8 Settembre 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Va beh che esordiamo contro l'Anderlecht quindi sulla carta non sarà una sfida difficilissima.



Con questo Milan ogni partita è un parto


----------



## Superdinho80 (8 Settembre 2012)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;15477 ha scritto:


> speriamo di recuperare il boa



dobbiamo recuperarlo, non è un infortunio grave da prendere con le molle come può essere un infortunio muscolare quindi non ci saranno problemi giocherà a meno di cose clamorose


----------



## iceman. (9 Settembre 2012)

Mamma che noia senza campionato.

Ma chi se ne frega delle nazionali?


----------



## Milangirl (9 Settembre 2012)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Non penso proprio che partità titolare Abate, per me lo farà in Champions, dove Allegri tenderà a non fidarsi del ragazzino


Ma quando esordisce il Milan in Cl?
In ogni caso, fossi in Allegri mi concentrerei piu' sul campionato, visto che con la squadra attuale non credo andremo troppo lontano...


----------



## Blu71 (9 Settembre 2012)

Milangirl ha scritto:


> Ma quando esordisce il Milan in Cl?
> In ogni caso, fossi in Allegri mi concentrerei piu' sul campionato, visto che con la squadra attuale non credo andremo troppo lontano...



Il 18 settembre con l'Anderlecht.


----------



## Milangirl (9 Settembre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Il 18 settembre con l'Anderlecht.


ah ma allora ci siamo quasi...speriamo bene 

grazie


----------



## Francy (9 Settembre 2012)

A proposito, ma Pazzini alla fine che ha?


----------



## Darren Marshall (9 Settembre 2012)

Francy ha scritto:


> A proposito, ma Pazzini alla fine che ha?



Niente di grave.


----------



## DexMorgan (9 Settembre 2012)

Dovrebbe giocare contro Malta.


----------



## Darren Marshall (10 Settembre 2012)

Pazzo90 ha scritto:


> Dovrebbe giocare contro Malta.



Altra tripletta?


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Settembre 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Altra tripletta?



Meglio se la fa sabato!


----------



## rossonero_nel_cuore (10 Settembre 2012)

Dai Raga!!! Tiratemi fuori ste palle!


----------



## runner (10 Settembre 2012)

dunque partiamo dal presupposto che le partite il sab sera sono una pena.....

con l' atalanta dovremo essere molto più corti del solito perchè loro fisicamente sono forti e consiglierei di supportare al massimo la punta centrale (pazzini) visto che loro a inizio campionato di solito qualche buco lo lasciano e spesso non marcano troppo i loro terzini, quindi direi De Sciglio cross a go go!!


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Settembre 2012)

*Allegri: "Ci sarebbe da preoccuparsi se fossero tutti guai muscolari. Invece io ne conto due e mezzo perché Pato e Robinho hanno avuto due stiramenti importanti ma lo stop di Montolivo è di poco conto. Dopo la sosta Riccardo sarà a disposizione, i brasiliani invece si rivedranno il 23".*
(La Stampa)


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Settembre 2012)

Boateng nell'intervista su twitter ha dichiarato che dovrebbe essere pronto per il match con l'Atalanta!


----------



## Blu71 (10 Settembre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Boateng nell'intervista su twitter ha dichiarato che dovrebbe essere pronto per il match con l'Atalanta!



Speriamo che sia così.


----------



## Roten1896 (10 Settembre 2012)

se davvero Montolivo recupera per sabato è già una buona cosa


----------



## Darren Marshall (10 Settembre 2012)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> se davvero Montolivo recupera per sabato è già una buona cosa



Io però non forzerei troppo, meglio non rischiare.


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Settembre 2012)

MILANELLO REPORT - Abate e Boateng in gruppo​
La squadra si sta allenando dalle 15.30, sul campo ribassato di Milanello. Fra i lavori del gruppo, anche una consistente parte tattica.

Ignazio Abate e Kevin Prince Boateng (con la mano fasciata) stanno lavorando in gruppo e facendo tutto il lavoro con i propri compagni di squadra.

Fonte: acmilan.com


----------



## DexMorgan (10 Settembre 2012)

Abbiati
Abate - Mexes - Bonera - Antonini
Montolivo/Ambrosini - De Jong - Nocerino
Boateng
Pazzini - Bojan


----------



## Francy (10 Settembre 2012)

Se davvero Montolivo recupera e garantisce quello che ha sempre garantito alla Fiorentina in fase difensiva (e non quello che ha fatto vedere col Bologna) lo lancerei in campo. Mexes non so cosa può dare in questo momento, nè Zapata. Comunque, fosse per me, la coppia difensiva sarebbe o Mexes-Zapata o Zapata-Acerbi. Mexes-Acerbi mi pare troppo "inchiodata", anche se, nel caso in cui i due si dimostrassero in forma, dovrebbero essere per me i titolari. Ad oggi schiererei, alla luce anche di quanto scritto settimana scorsa:

Abbiati

Abate Mexes (Acerbi) Zapata De Sciglio

Montolivo De Jong Emanuelson

Boateng

Pazzini Bojan


----------



## DexMorgan (10 Settembre 2012)

Mexes e Zapata insieme, con tutto il rispetto, mai e poi mai.
Son due che han cali di concentrazione clamorosi, piuttosto Mexes con Acerbi o comunque Acerbi in coppia con Yepes.


----------



## MaggieCloun (10 Settembre 2012)

montolivo recupera? ma non doveva stare fuori un mese?


----------



## Francy (10 Settembre 2012)

[MENTION=450]Pazzo90[/MENTION]: Purtroppo è ciò che ci passa il convento. Ancora non ho inquadrato bene la reale rapidità di Acerbi, ma data la stazza immagino che non sia un fulmine (poi ci sono anche le eccezioni). Per questo ho escluso le coppie Mexes-Acerbi e, soprattutto, Yepes-Acerbi. Contro Denis la diga Mexes-Acerbi reggerebbe di sicuro, ma Maxi Moralez non so quanto riescano ad arginarlo. Per questo dicevo Mexes-Zapata o Zapata-Acerbi, perchè il colombiano è più esplosivo. Al limite Bonera, ma non è che mi piaccia tanto.

Il mio discorso è generale, se troviamo una buona organizzazione difensiva, soprattutto per quanto riguarda la copertura del centrocampo, potremo in futuro anche permetterci coppie "lente", ma siccome per adesso non mi sento per niente sicuro che questa amalgama sia stata raggiunta, preferisco avere giocatori dalle caratteristiche complementari.




Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;16778 ha scritto:


> montolivo recupera? ma non doveva stare fuori un mese?



Allegri ha detto che dovrebbe esserci avevo letto


----------



## Darren Marshall (10 Settembre 2012)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;16778 ha scritto:


> montolivo recupera? ma non doveva stare fuori un mese?


Erano previste 2-3 settimane, direi che il tempo di recupero è stato rispettato. Per una volta che si fa in tempo


----------



## DexMorgan (10 Settembre 2012)

In difesa a noi purtroppo, manca un leader.

Senza di quello la vedo dura trovare una organizzazione difensiva, ci era andata bene per il post Maldini c'era Nesta, quando mancava lui c'era Thiago.

Ora, con tutto il rispetto, abbiamo 5 centrali che definire leader è un offesa al termine [forse giusto il buon Mario Yepes lo può essere]


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Settembre 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Erano previste 2-3 settimane, direi che il tempo di recupero è stato rispettato. Per una volta che si fa in tempo



Eh ma noi siamo abituati ai recuperi "lampo" di Pato,quindi non siamo abituati a chi recupera nei tempi previsti!


----------



## Dumbaghi (10 Settembre 2012)

Oggi il Boa si è allenato in gruppo, ci sarà dai, è palese


----------



## Andreas89 (10 Settembre 2012)

io proverei cosi'
Abbiati
Abate-Zapata-Acerbi-De Sciglio
Montolivo(Ambro/Nocerino)-De Jong
Bojan-Boateng-Emanuelson
Pazzini


----------



## ReyMilan (10 Settembre 2012)

Rientra Abate per Atalanta?


----------



## Francy (10 Settembre 2012)

ReyMilan ha scritto:


> Rientra Abate per Atalanta?



Sì, si allena da molto in gruppo


----------



## MrPeppez (10 Settembre 2012)

Secondo me quest'anno il leader designato dal Milan in difesa è Bonera


----------



## admin (10 Settembre 2012)

E che Leader!


----------



## Darren Marshall (10 Settembre 2012)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Secondo me quest'anno il leader designato dal Milan in difesa è Bonera


----------



## MrPeppez (10 Settembre 2012)

Non lo penso io eh, secondo me è il Milan che lo reputa tale.


----------



## ReyMilan (11 Settembre 2012)

Francy ha scritto:


> Sì, si allena da molto in gruppo


Okok


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Settembre 2012)

Milan: Boateng in gruppo, progressi per Montolivo​
Allenamento mattutino per il Milan di Massimiliano Allegri. Si sono registrati progressi per quanto riguarda Riccardo Montolivo, che insieme ai compagni ha svolto gli esercizi a secco e il lavoro in palestra. Seduta completa, invece, per Kevin-Prince Boateng, che a differenza di Montolivo ha anche fatto la corsa.

fonte:http://www.tuttomercatoweb.com/?action=read&id=383845


----------



## MrPeppez (11 Settembre 2012)

Bene per il Boa, se sarà costantemente (la vedo dura ) quello di Bologna potrebbe essere lui il trascinatore di quest'anno


----------



## Gollume (11 Settembre 2012)

Fuori El Sharawi dentro Bojan.


----------



## admin (11 Settembre 2012)

Bojan deve giocare per forza. è uno dei pochi in grado di saltare l'uomo


----------



## Blu71 (11 Settembre 2012)

Gollume ha scritto:


> Fuori El Sharawi dentro Bojan.




È arrivato il momento di buttare Bojan nella mischia.


----------



## Dumbaghi (11 Settembre 2012)

Bojan la puccia all'esordio da titolare anche lui.


----------



## sheva90 (11 Settembre 2012)

La sosta ci voleva proprio.


----------



## Dumbaghi (11 Settembre 2012)

Comunque sia, nel 4 3 1 2 se vedremo in contemporanea Ambro e DeJong mi gireranno parecchio, non possono giocare insieme.


----------



## DexMorgan (11 Settembre 2012)

Meno male va che sabato tornano i ragazza. Sempre pro Bojan a fianco del pazzo.

A San Siro l'Atalanta la pialliamo, segnatevelo.


----------



## Blu71 (11 Settembre 2012)

Da tuttomercatoweb 
Atalanta, Biondini: "Il Milan non è più imbattibile"

11.09.2012 22.30 di Antonio Vitiello per milannews.it
Davide Biondini non ha impiegato molto tempo per ambientarsi a Bergamo. Arrivato negli ultimi giorni di mercato grazie al bltiz di Marino, che lo ha prelevato dal Genoa, ha esordito subito nel primo match casalingo contro la Lazio e si è ripetuto una settimana più tardi contro la sua ex squadra, il Cagliari. Biondini vuole sfatare il tabù che non lo ha mai visto vincitore contro i rossoneri in addirittura dieci apparizioni. Ecco le parole del centrocampista nerazzurro che oggi ha parlato in conferenza stampa in vista della prossima gara di campionato. Ecco quanto riportato da TuttoAtalanta.it Con che propositi affronterete il Milan sabato sera? "Spero sia questa l'occasione buona per riuscire a togliere questa penalizzazione. Dobbiamo cercare di approfittarne in ogni occasione sia in casa che fuori". A che punto è la tua condizione atletica? "Io mi sentivo bene già da subito. Ho fatto il ritiro con il Genoa e non ho mai saltato un allenamento. Mi sto abituando al modo di lavorare che ha Colantuono e pian piano mi integrerò con il resto del gruppo. Sto giocando in ruolo che conosco ma ci vuole ancora tempo. Ogni modulo poi viene interpretato diversamente da ogni allenatore". E' un bene affrontare il Milan in questo momento? "Il Milan ha bisogno di tempo per arrivare ad esprimersi al massimo. Dicono che incontrare la grandi ad inizio campionato sia meglio ma non c'è da fidarsi. Si tratta di una squadra fortissima a prescindere". Come vedi l'inizio di campionato dei rossoneri? "Il Milan arriva da una vittoria e la loro partenza secondo me è stata buona, anche se non ottima". Sei d'accordo sul fatto che si siano indeboliti? "Adesso come adesso non sembra il Milan imbattibile di qualche tempo fa. Loro sono comunque uno squadrone e sarà difficile trovare dei punti deboli. Noi dovremo essere bravi a sfruttare le poche occasioni che ci capiteranno e non dovremo solo stare ad aspettarli e difendere". Che ricordo hai di Allegri, che ti ha allenato a Cagliari? "Con lui ho fatto due delle mie stagioni più belle e sono arrivato anche in Nazionale. Ho un ricordo molto positivo di lui perché mi ha fatto crescere tantissimo". Le condizioni del campo di San Siro potrebbero agevolarvi in qualche modo? "Andare a giocare a San Siro è sempre difficile. Non credo che sarà un campo favorevole per noi. Dovremo essere compatti ma loro avranno voglia di rivalsa dopo l'esordio con sconfitta in casa". Come si può fermare il Milan? "Giocatori di così alto livello come quelli del Milan si possono fermare solo con il gioco di squadra". Che Milan è senza Ibrahimovic? "Adesso senza Ibrahimovic il Milan ha un gioco più da squadra e non credo sia più facile da affrontare". C'è un giocatore di loro che temi particolarmente? "Come peso specifico e capacità individuali credo che il più pericoloso sia Boateng". L'obiettivo resta quello di fare risultato? "Noi sabato dobbiamo cercare in tutti i modi di togliere questo meno in classifica. E' una situazione che ci porta ad affrontare tutte le partite con l'obiettivo di fare punti, chiunque sia l'avversario".


----------



## admin (11 Settembre 2012)

E quando mai siamo stati imbattibili, Biondì?


----------



## Blu71 (11 Settembre 2012)

Da tuttomercatoweb 
In una dichiarazione rilasciata ad atalanta.it, il difensore neroblu Stefano Lucchini presenta la gara di sabato a San Siro dal punto di vista bergamasco: "Ci aspetta una grandissima partita, incontriamo una squadra importante, una di quelle che lottano per lo Scudetto. Per l'Atalanta è un banco di prova importante, vogliamo fare bene. Noi non partiamo mai battuti e andiamo a San Siro per fare punti, consapevoli della nostra forza dimostrata nella scorsa stagione e anche nel secondo tempo di Cagliari dove abbiamo avuto grande coraggio".


----------



## Darren Marshall (12 Settembre 2012)

Pazzo90 ha scritto:


> Meno male va che sabato tornano i ragazza. Sempre pro Bojan a fianco del pazzo.
> 
> A San Siro l'Atalanta la pialliamo, segnatevelo.



Speriamo! Magari con un altro gol del Pazzo!


----------



## iceman. (12 Settembre 2012)

Secondo me pareggiamo o perdiamo 

Speriamo che biondini ne faccia 4,5 alfascistone


----------



## Marilson (12 Settembre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Secondo me pareggiamo o perdiamo
> 
> Speriamo che biondini ne faccia 4,5 alfascistone



questi ragionamenti andavano bene con il calciomercato, ma ora i ragazzi vanno comunque supportati dai


----------



## Prinz (12 Settembre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Secondo me pareggiamo o perdiamo
> 
> Speriamo che biondini ne faccia 4,5 alfascistone



Complimentoni, questo sì che è vero spirito da tifoso


----------



## Heisenberg (12 Settembre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Secondo me pareggiamo o perdiamo
> 
> Speriamo che biondini ne faccia 4,5 alfascistone



Vai a tifare atalanta allora dai.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (12 Settembre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Secondo me pareggiamo o perdiamo
> 
> Speriamo che biondini ne faccia 4,5 alfascistone



Per cortesia


----------



## Principe (12 Settembre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Secondo me pareggiamo o perdiamo
> 
> Speriamo che biondini ne faccia 4,5 alfascistone



Non so come si faccia a scrivere una cosa del genere e se non mi sbaglio non e' la prima volta

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Dovrebbe esistere piu il ban per una cosa del genere piuttosto che per altre cose..... Di può criticare qualsiasi cosa qualsiasi persona si può fare qualunque cosa..... Tranne non tifare Milan fino alla morte.


----------



## admin (12 Settembre 2012)

Leggo che hanno recuperato praticamente tutti. Tranne Pato, ovviamente.


----------



## AlexXx 94 (12 Settembre 2012)

Sperare di farsi asfaltare dall'Atalanta, complimenti.


----------



## Andreas89 (12 Settembre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Secondo me pareggiamo o perdiamo
> 
> Speriamo che biondini ne faccia 4,5 alfascistone


Vabbe Ice a questo punto meglio non seguire il Milan se si augura una sua sconfitta solo perche' il mercato è stato negativo!


----------



## admin (12 Settembre 2012)

Si torna On Topic.


----------



## MrPeppez (12 Settembre 2012)

Secondo voi proveremo il 4-2-3-1?


----------



## admin (12 Settembre 2012)

Non credo...


----------



## Andreas89 (12 Settembre 2012)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Secondo voi proveremo il 4-2-3-1?



Non penso,credo opta per il solito 4-3-1-2!


----------



## Francy (12 Settembre 2012)

Penso che ce la faccia anche Montolivo alla fine...


----------



## Darren Marshall (12 Settembre 2012)

Francy ha scritto:


> Penso che ce la faccia anche Montolivo alla fine...



Io non lo rischierei, considerando che poi fino alla prossima sosta abbiamo impegni ogni 3 giorni.


----------



## Blu71 (12 Settembre 2012)

Da tuttomercatoweb 
Cambi di modulo, inserimento dei nuovi, contro l'Atalanta potrebbero esserci ulteriori sorprese rispetto a quelle già viste finora -riporta Milannews.it -. Massimiliano Allegri ha avuto tempo per riflettere sui prossimi impegni, tanti e fitti, tutti importantissimi. De Jong e Bojan sono i nomi che potrebbero trovare spazio nell'undici opposto ai bergamaschi, ma molto dipenderà anche da come il mister deciderà di schierare i suoi. Ci si aspetta una squadra votata all'attacco, ma il bisogno di tre punti e gli equilibri ancora precari, potrebbero far propendere Allegri per il più classico e meno rischioso 4-3-1-2. Boateng potrebbe esserci per supportare Pazzini ed El Shaarawy o Bojan, in mediana ci sarebbe maggiore imbarazzo della scelta, mentre in difesa, potrebbero essere confermati i quattro che han difeso la porta di Abbiati a Bologna. I tifosi rossoneri sperano di poter cogliere degli spunti interessanti e positivi, magari un Faraone più determinante, come quello visto in Nazionale, lontano dal giocatore sacrificato e spento, ammirato in rossonero in queste prime battute. Oltre a lui, ci sono i tanti volti nuovi che devono lanciare segnali: Constant, Traorè e Niang, oltre a Montolivo che seppur fuori ruolo, ha già dato qualche dimostrazione. Il cantiere rossonero è ancora aperto e i lavori frenetici sono in corso, presto dovrebbero vedersi i primi risultati, anche se per una definitiva amalgama del gruppo e fluidità di manovra, servirà ancora del tempo. Inutile criticare Allegri in queste prime battute, al massimo gli si può imputare una gestione opinabile del tempo e delle sostituzioni, ma con tanti giocatori nuovi da inserire e da scoprire e, un livello d'esperienza e carisma nettamente più basso rispetto agli altri anni, difficile sarebbe fare meglio. L'Atalanta dunque come nuovo banco di prova, in attesa di sorprese ed esperimenti tattici, mirati a far tornare il Milan vincente e bello da vedere.


----------



## AntaniPioco (12 Settembre 2012)

io sono a san siro nel secondo arancio, che si impegnino


----------



## Nivre (12 Settembre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Secondo me pareggiamo o perdiamo
> 
> Speriamo che biondini ne faccia 4,5 alfascistone




Ice, ma sei pure un tifoso evoluto? 

Comunque speriamo che ilFascistone para tutto, altroche


----------



## admin (12 Settembre 2012)

Giocando una partita normale non dovremmo aver problemi. Non non siamo granchè, ma l'Atalanta è molto peggio.


----------



## Darren Marshall (12 Settembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Giocando una partita normale *non dovremmo aver problemi. Non non siamo granchè, ma l'Atalanta è molto peggio.



Ecco appunto


----------



## MaggieCloun (12 Settembre 2012)

Milan: dubbio Bojan-El Shaarawy​


Il Milan si avvicina all'anticipo di sabato con l'Atalanta e davanti si comincia a sgomitare: accanto a Pazzini, giocherà uno fra Bojan ed El Shaarawy. Entrambi sono parsi tonici e vogliosi nell'allenamento di mercoledì. Nessuna novità dall'infermeria: Muntari, Pato e Robinho si sono dedicati alla corsa, Montolivo ha lavorato in palestra e potrebbe recuperare per la Champions. A Milanello si sono rivisti tutti i nazionali tranne Zapata e Yepes.

I nazionali che hanno fatto tutto il lavoro in gruppo, partitella compresa, sono stati Acerbi, Pazzini, El Shaarawy, De Sciglio, Emanuelson, Mesbah, Constant. A parte invece Nocerino e Traorè. Allegri ha fatto svolgere esercizi con la palla e ha curato molto la parte tattica.

fonte:http://www.sportmediaset.mediaset.it/calcio/milan/articoli/1841/milan-dubbio-bojan-el-shaarawy.shtml


----------



## Andreas89 (12 Settembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Giocando una partita normale non dovremmo aver problemi. Non non siamo granchè, ma l'Atalanta è molto peggio.



Eccalla'!


----------



## admin (12 Settembre 2012)

Vabbè, dai. Se dobbiamo temere l'Atalanta allora non iscriviamoci per niente al campionato


----------



## Blu71 (12 Settembre 2012)

Voglio una vittoria netta.


----------



## MaggieCloun (12 Settembre 2012)

si appunto se temiamo l'atalanta meglio che non giochiamo, vero che la squadra e ancora tutta da vedere ma bisogna avere fiducia almeno con queste squadre,poi va beh ci sono pure i casi sampdoria -.-


----------



## S T B (12 Settembre 2012)

io farei giocare Bojan invece che il faraone!


----------



## GioNF (12 Settembre 2012)

Io farei giocare sia BOjan che il Faraone.

Come dice Maryo, se dobbiamo iniziare a temere l'Atalanta, siamo fregati.
Che poi, in realtà, l'Atalanta è da temere. Ma non dobbiamo farlo vedere 
Perciò partirei spavaldissimo con il tanto invocato 4-2-3-1, con Elsha-Boateng-Bojan dietro Pazzini.


----------



## The P (12 Settembre 2012)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;18481 ha scritto:


> Milan: dubbio Bojan-El Shaarawy​
> 
> 
> Il Milan si avvicina all'anticipo di sabato con l'Atalanta e davanti si comincia a sgomitare: accanto a Pazzini, giocherà uno fra Bojan ed El Shaarawy. Entrambi sono parsi tonici e vogliosi nell'allenamento di mercoledì. Nessuna novità dall'infermeria: Muntari, Pato e Robinho si sono dedicati alla corsa, Montolivo ha lavorato in palestra e potrebbe recuperare per la Champions. A Milanello si sono rivisti tutti i nazionali tranne Zapata e Yepes.
> ...


addirittura? e chissà come avranno reagito i nostri a queste novità. Spero non siano troppo scossi...


----------



## Andreas89 (12 Settembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Vabbè, dai. Se dobbiamo temere l'Atalanta allora non iscriviamoci per niente al campionato



In questo momento temo anche il Pescara,figurati l'Atalanta che è una squadra rognosa!


----------



## admin (12 Settembre 2012)

Sì, ovviamente bisogna stare attenti a tutti. Non siamo il Real Madrid. Ma giocando normalmente, credo un'Atalanta possiamo batterla abbastanza agevolmente. I big match, poi, saranno tutt'altra storia.


----------



## Andreas89 (12 Settembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sì, ovviamente bisogna stare attenti a tutti. Non siamo il Real Madrid. Ma giocando normalmente, credo un'Atalanta possiamo batterla abbastanza agevolmente. I big match, poi, saranno tutt'altra storia.



Lo spero,ma credo che ci sara' da soffrire!


----------



## Roten1896 (12 Settembre 2012)

conoscendo Allegri

*2008/09 *​0 punti nelle prime 4 partite*
2009/10 *2 punti nelle prime 4 partite
*2010/11* 5 punti nelle prime 4 partite
*2011/12* 5 punti nelle prime 4 partite
*2012/13* ?

per eguagliare o superare i 6 punti dobbiamo aspettare la quinta partita, non andremo oltre il pareggio, quindi spero nel pareggio


----------



## DexMorgan (12 Settembre 2012)

Boateng nella mediana non lo fa giocare, è quindi utopistico pensare a Bojan ed Elsha insieme.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (13 Settembre 2012)

cmq ok saremo scarsi quanto volete ma almeno sulla carta l atalanta dovremo batterla...poi i big mach sono un altra cosa ma non è ammissibile fare 5 punti in 4 partite...che allegri si svegli


----------



## robs91 (13 Settembre 2012)

Abbiati; De Sciglio, Bonera, Acerbi, Antonini; De Jong, Ambrosini, Nocerino; Boateng; Pazzini, El Shaarawy. A disp.: Amelia, Gabriel, Zapata, Mesbah, Traoré, Flamini, Valoti, Constant, Emanuelson, Bojan, Niang. 

Atalanta (4-4-1-1): Consigli; Bellini, Stendardo, Manfredini, Brivio; Raimondi, Cigarini, Biondini, Bonaventura; Moralez; Denis. A disp.: Frezzolini, Polito, Matheu, Carmona, Ferri, *****la, Parra, Troisi, Lucchini, De Luca. .


----------



## ReyMilan (13 Settembre 2012)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> conoscendo Allegri
> 
> *2008/09 *​0 punti nelle prime 4 partite*
> 2009/10 *2 punti nelle prime 4 partite
> ...



Speriamo che facciamo meglio quest'anno


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Settembre 2012)

Io metterei Ema al posto di Ambro,che non è in grado di fare piu' la mezzala!


----------



## S T B (13 Settembre 2012)

si, ma se giochiamo sia con elsha che con bojan poi se le cose si mettono male chi mettiamo là davanti dato che binho e pato sono rotti???


----------



## Superdinho80 (13 Settembre 2012)

S T B ha scritto:


> si, ma se giochiamo sia con elsha che con bojan poi se le cose si mettono male chi mettiamo là davanti dato che binho e pato sono rotti???



niang


----------



## Aphex (13 Settembre 2012)

Abbiati
De Sciglio - Bonera - Acerbi - Il giovane
De Jong - Ambrosini/Nocerino
Bojan - Boateng - ElSha/Ema
Pazzini​
I believe.


----------



## Dumbaghi (13 Settembre 2012)

Ambro e DeJong insieme 



Non capisco la convocazione di Niang comunque


----------



## MaggieCloun (13 Settembre 2012)

beh giusto se lo convoca mica lo possiamo mettere fuori dai convocati o mandarlo in primavera, cmq ho letto che torna abate cosi addio de sciglio e i cros buoni :Facepalm:


----------



## Aphex (13 Settembre 2012)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Ambro e DeJong insieme
> 
> 
> 
> Non capisco la convocazione di Niang comunque


Sono gli unici due che sanno giocare in un centrocampo da interni. Anche se ci sarebbe pure Flamini effettivamente...

E Niang è giusto portarlo lo stesso in panca, soprattutto ora che l'hanno allungata a 12 uomini.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Settembre 2012)

Purtroppo quest'anno sarà così, ci sarà da temere il Pescara come la Juve e potrà uscire una vittoria con la Juve come una sconfitta col Pescara, siamo imprevedibili, in tutti i sensi.
Detto questo penso che non usciremo da San Siro con più di un punto.


----------



## MrPeppez (13 Settembre 2012)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Abbiati; De Sciglio, Bonera, Acerbi, Antonini; De Jong, Ambrosini, Nocerino; Boateng; Pazzini, El Shaarawy. A disp.: Amelia, Gabriel, Zapata, Mesbah, Traoré, Flamini, Valoti, Constant, Emanuelson, Bojan, Niang.
> 
> Atalanta (4-4-1-1): Consigli; Bellini, Stendardo, Manfredini, Brivio; Raimondi, Cigarini, Biondini, Bonaventura; Moralez; Denis. A disp.: Frezzolini, Polito, Matheu, Carmona, Ferri, *****la, Parra, Troisi, Lucchini, De Luca. .


Voglio Bojan titolare 

Ma Zapata quando lo farà giocare?


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Settembre 2012)

Sara' il solito parto......


----------



## Frikez (13 Settembre 2012)

Ambrosini De Jong Nocerino..finalmente un centrocampo di qualità


----------



## Darren Marshall (13 Settembre 2012)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Abbiati; De Sciglio, Bonera, Acerbi, Antonini; De Jong, Ambrosini, Nocerino; Boateng; Pazzini, El Shaarawy. A disp.: Amelia, Gabriel, Zapata, Mesbah, Traoré, Flamini, Valoti, Constant, Emanuelson, Bojan, Niang.
> 
> Atalanta (4-4-1-1): Consigli; Bellini, Stendardo, Manfredini, Brivio; Raimondi, Cigarini, Biondini, Bonaventura; Moralez; Denis. A disp.: Frezzolini, Polito, Matheu, Carmona, Ferri, *****la, Parra, Troisi, Lucchini, De Luca. .



De Jong mezz'ala?


----------



## Andrea89 (13 Settembre 2012)

Centrocampo da facepalm.
Paghiamo cara l'assenza di centrocampisti che sappiano creare un minimo di gioco.Il solo Montolivo è poco,vedere uno tra De Jong,Ambro o Flamini mezzala fa male.


----------



## Darren Marshall (13 Settembre 2012)

Zapata sempre in panchina


----------



## DexMorgan (13 Settembre 2012)

La Gazza parla di 4-2-3-1.


----------



## Frikez (13 Settembre 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> De Jong mezz'ala?



Imbarazzante  mettesse Emanuelson a questo punto con Ambro in panca


----------



## Gollume (13 Settembre 2012)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> conoscendo Allegri
> 
> *2008/09 *​0 punti nelle prime 4 partite*
> 2009/10 *2 punti nelle prime 4 partite
> ...



Una vittora si che la dobbiamo fare, che la prossima andiamo a Udine. 6 punti prevedo.



Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Purtroppo quest'anno sarà così, ci sarà da temere il Pescara come la Juve e potrà uscire una vittoria con la Juve come una sconfitta col Pescara, siamo imprevedibili, in tutti i sensi.
> Detto questo penso che non usciremo da San Siro con più di un punto.



Quoto.


----------



## admin (13 Settembre 2012)

De Jong e Ambrosini potrebbero giocare insieme solo in un 4-2-3-1


----------



## Gollume (13 Settembre 2012)

Comunque Sky parla di probabile 4-3-3 più che di 4-2-3-1. 
Quindi Boateng fuori? E' forse l unico campione vero che abbiamo ancora in rosa, come si fa a tenerlo fuori o a farlo giocare interno di centrocampo, che è clamorosamente fuori ruolo?

Sarà il solito 4-3-1-2 alla fine.


----------



## admin (13 Settembre 2012)

Con un 4-3-3 Boateng andrebbe a fare la mezzala. Io continuo a pensare che in quel ruolo potrebbe fare davvero benissimo.


----------



## Frikez (13 Settembre 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Zapata sempre in panchina



Non è ancora rientrato dal Sudamerica, quindi altra maglia da titolare per Bonera alè.


----------



## admin (13 Settembre 2012)

Ho idea che Zapata, quest'anno, giocherà poco o niente. E probabilmente è un bene, anche se le alternative non si chiamano più Nesta e Silva.


----------



## Gollume (13 Settembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Con un 4-3-3 Boateng andrebbe a fare la mezzala. Io continuo a pensare che in quel ruolo potrebbe fare davvero benissimo.



A me sembra che abbia troppa poca abilità nel palleggio per fare la mezz ala. E' uno bravo nelle verticalizzazioni e negli inserimenti da dietro, quando deve ragionare e smistare il gioco vengono fuori le sue lacune tecniche.


----------



## Dumbaghi (13 Settembre 2012)

Aphex ha scritto:


> Sono gli unici due che sanno giocare in un centrocampo da interni. Anche se ci sarebbe pure Flamini effettivamente...
> 
> E Niang è giusto portarlo lo stesso in panca, soprattutto ora che l'hanno allungata a 12 uomini.


Veramente sono gli unici due che possono giocare *solo* centrali in mezzo a una marea di mezzali



Niang almeno una convocazione gliela potevan far saltare portando un Primavera...


----------



## Superdinho80 (13 Settembre 2012)

si è infortunato pazzini, da valutare l'entità e se potrà giocare sabato


----------



## Dumbaghi (13 Settembre 2012)

non ci posso credere.


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Settembre 2012)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> si è infortunato pazzini, da valutare l'entità e se potrà giocare sabato



Mado'!


----------



## Dumbaghi (13 Settembre 2012)

Abbiati

Abate Bonera Acerbi Antonini

DeJong Ambrosini Nocerino

Boateng

Bojan Faraone​
Di positivo c'è che vedremo Bojan nel suo ruolo, però che scatole.


Spero fino all'ultimo che cambi idea su Ambro e DeJong insieme.


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Settembre 2012)

Milan, Pazzini si ferma in allenamento

*Allarme in casa Milan: l'attaccante Giampaolo Pazzini ha interrotto in anticipo l'allenamento odierno per un problema alla gamba destra. Domani verranno valutate con precisione le sue condizioni. Il Pazzo ha abbandonato i campi di Milanello per non peggiorare la sua condizione. Secondo MilanNews.it, in casa rossonera c'è, comunque, un cauto ottimismo.*
(MN)


----------



## er piscio de gatto (13 Settembre 2012)

su cm.com dicono ci sarà, come ci siamo ridotti: sperare ci sia PAZZINI


----------



## Gollume (13 Settembre 2012)

Non è possibile. Ma poi quando inizia un "epidemia" di infortuni da noi, non è che si fa male un difensore, un mediano, un att. No *****, 3 attaccanti!

Azzeramento immediato dello staff di Allegri.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

3 attaccanti, trà l altro i più forti. Incredibile.


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Settembre 2012)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> su cm.com dicono ci sarà, come ci siamo ridotti: sperare ci sia PAZZINI



Lo Spazzino oggi è fondamentale!


----------



## Dumbaghi (13 Settembre 2012)

Sto facendo un Milan - Atalanta con rose aggiornate a FIFA 12, dopo 10 minuti vinco 2-0 con due gol di *Bonera*.


Che faccio, spengo ?


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Settembre 2012)

Milan-Atalanta, Pazzini ci sarà
*
Il fastidio alla gamba destra di Pazzini non sembra essere così grave; è assai probabile la sua presenza contro l'Atalanta. Si è trattata di un ricaduta del fastidio già accusato in nazionale. Ballottaggio Bojan-El Shaarawy per la spalla del Pazzo contro l'Atalanta.*
(cm.com)


----------



## Gollume (13 Settembre 2012)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Sto facendo un Milan - Atalanta con rose aggiornate a FIFA 12, dopo 10 minuti vinco 2-0 con due gol di *Bonera*.
> 
> 
> Che faccio, spengo ?



Eh vabbè la devi fare simulata, non devi giocare tu


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Settembre 2012)

Aggiornamento Pazzini: piccolo fastidio, sabato dovrebbe esserci

L'uscita anticipata di Giampaolo Pazzini dal campo d'allenamento ha allarmato i tifosi rossoneri. Come già riportato, l'interruzione è stata di tipo preventivo. Domani verranno valutate le sue condizioni ma da quello che filtra pare proprio che sia stato solo un fastidio e che per sabato dovrebbe essere tutto in regola.
(MN)


----------



## Darren Marshall (13 Settembre 2012)

Speriamo ci sia Pazzini altrimenti siamo troppo leggeri in avanti.


----------



## Blu71 (13 Settembre 2012)

Da tuttomercatoweb 
Non era una partita semplice per la Roma. La squadra giallorossa, alla 6' giornata di andata, non aveva ancora vinto in casa e l'Atalanta era reduce da 4 vittorie e 1 pareggio. Il Roma-Atalanta di Sabato 1 Ottobre 2011 era un banco di prova importante per Luis Enrique e per tutta la Roma, compreso il giovane Bojan. Alla fine finisce 3-1 per i giallorossi, prima vittoria all'Olimpico per la Roma e prima sconfitta per i lanciatissimi bergamaschi di inizio Campionato. E' una partita nella quale Bojan Krkic segna il suo primo gol in Serie A, nel massimo Campionato italiano, una di quelle partite e di quelle occasioni che finisci per ricordarti per sempre. Oggi che è alle porte un altro appuntamento con l'Atalanta e ancora di sabato sera, proprio Bojan drizza le antenne. Ieri doppietta in allenamento e da oggi la speranza di giocare. Gli auspici dei corsi e ricorsi appaiono favorevoli.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Settembre 2012)

Gollume ha scritto:


> Comunque Sky parla di probabile 4-3-3 più che di 4-2-3-1.
> Quindi Boateng fuori? E' forse l unico campione vero che abbiamo ancora in rosa, come si fa a tenerlo fuori o a farlo giocare interno di centrocampo, che è clamorosamente fuori ruolo?
> 
> Sarà il solito 4-3-1-2 alla fine.


Boateng è clamorosamente fuori ruolo sulla trequarti, per le sue caratteristiche è la mezz'ala la zona adatta.


----------



## Gollume (13 Settembre 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Boateng è clamorosamente fuori ruolo sulla trequarti, per le sue caratteristiche è la mezz'ala la zona adatta.



E' troppo anarchico tatticamente per fare la mezz ala. In più non è un grande palleggiatore.
Togli parecchio potenziale al nostro attacco facendolo giocare dietro, imho.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Settembre 2012)

Gollume ha scritto:


> E' troppo anarchico tatticamente per fare la mezz ala. In più non è un grande palleggiatore.
> Togli parecchio potenziale al nostro attacco facendolo giocare dietro, imho.


Infatti bisognerebbe educarlo, la mezz'ala è il ruolo adatto perché per il fisico che ha "potrebbe" aiutare in copertura e proprio per i suoi colpi potrebbe aiutare anche anche in attacco.
Sulla trequarti può sfoderare la giocata sporadica(Lecce, Barcellona)ma non ha la tecnica per imbucarti un attaccante, non ha la visione di gioco.
Il problema è la testa, perché si sente troppo un fenomeno, tant'è che tira sempre quando ha la palla, come i ragazzini sul campetto, invece con un po' di umiltà potrebbe diventare sul serio uno dei centrocampisti più forti del globo.


----------



## Gollume (13 Settembre 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Infatti bisognerebbe educarlo, la mezz'ala è il ruolo adatto perché per il fisico che ha "potrebbe" aiutare in copertura e proprio per i suoi colpi potrebbe aiutare anche anche in attacco.
> Sulla trequarti può sfoderare la giocata sporadica(Lecce, Barcellona)ma non ha la tecnica per imbucarti un attaccante, non ha la visione di gioco.
> Il problema è la testa, perché si sente troppo un fenomeno, tant'è che tira sempre quando ha la palla, come i ragazzini sul campetto, invece con un po' di umiltà potrebbe diventare sul serio uno dei centrocampisti più forti del globo.



Sono d accordo che non è il trequartista classico alla Rui Costa per dire, è più che altro una punta aggiunta.
Il lavoro di creare il volume di gioco e fare assist lo devono fare altri per me, Montolivo e Nocerino su tutti (sigh). Lo puoi far giocare in mezzo, ma così facendo non aumenti la qualità del tasso tecnico del centrocampo e in più togli uno in zona gol che con la giocata estemporanea ti può fare la differenza. 
Avere uno così per fargli fare la copertura, mi sembra uno spreco.
Il suo ruolo per me è quello, o trequartista o punta, anche esterna.

Come dico da tanti anni il nostro punto debole vero è la poca qualità del centrocampo.


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Settembre 2012)

*Giampaolo Pazzini ha interrotto in anticipo l'allenamento per lo stesso fastidio al ginocchio destro avvertito durante il ritiro con la Nazionale. Si tratta di un versamento articolare, a causa del quale l'attaccante ha saltato il match con la Bulgaria ma non quello contro Malta di martedì. Venerdì le sue condizioni saranno valutate durante la rifinitura ma, per il momento, non c'è particolare preoccupazione in vista della gara con l'Atalanta.*
(Sportmediaset)


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (13 Settembre 2012)

Gollume ha scritto:


> Sono d accordo che non è il trequartista classico alla Rui Costa per dire, è più che altro una punta aggiunta.
> Il lavoro di creare il volume di gioco e fare assist lo devono fare altri per me, Montolivo e Nocerino su tutti (sigh). Lo puoi far giocare in mezzo, ma così facendo non aumenti la qualità del tasso tecnico del centrocampo e in più togli uno in zona gol che con la giocata estemporanea ti può fare la differenza.
> Avere uno così per fargli fare la copertura, mi sembra uno spreco.
> Il suo ruolo per me è quello, o trequartista o punta, anche esterna.
> ...


Ma se lo sposti a centrocampo hai comunque le tre punte che ti possono portare più qualità in fase di realizzazione ma soprattutto, con un cambio di modulo del genere, dovresti rieducare tutta la squadra perché di certo un centrocampo a 3(e quindi Boateng)non dovrebbe solo fare lavoro di copertura in un ipotetico 4-3-3.


----------



## Gollume (13 Settembre 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ma se lo sposti a centrocampo hai comunque le tre punte che ti possono portare più qualità in fase di realizzazione ma soprattutto, con un cambio di modulo del genere, dovresti rieducare tutta la squadra perché di certo un centrocampo a 3(e quindi Boateng)non dovrebbe solo fare lavoro di copertura in un ipotetico 4-3-3.



Vedrai che se giochiamo col 4-3-3 Boateng farà l ala, segnatelo pure. Allegri non lo vedrà mai interno.
Per fare il 4-3-3 ci vogliono gli attaccanti, noi adesso ne abbiamo 2/3 out, mi sembra abbastanza improponibile.
Comunque in futuro vedrei di buon occhio un trio Robinho Pazzini Boateng.


----------



## Dumbaghi (13 Settembre 2012)

Boateng è un trequartista e può fare solo quello


----------



## MaggieCloun (13 Settembre 2012)

meglio che sto zitta va-.- glielo tirata l'altra settimana speriamo non sia nulla di importante, mai possibile che si fermano sempre nel momento migliore -.-, ah saranno le cacche che gufano e di brutto


----------



## MaggieCloun (13 Settembre 2012)

Milan, per Pazzini solo un fastidio​
MILAN PAZZINI - Arrivano aggiornamenti sulle condizioni di Giampaolo Pazzini. L'attaccante del Mila*n ci sarà* sabato sera con l'Atalanta nonostante l'uscita dal campo anzitempo oggi durante l'allenamento. Per l'attaccante solo un fastidio muscolare, ma domani gli esami dovrebbero dare la certezza della sua presenza in campo a San Siro per il secondo anticipo della terza giornata.

fonte:http://www.calcionews24.com/milan-per-pazzini-solo-un-fastidio-265684.html


----------



## Dumbaghi (13 Settembre 2012)

vedrete che come minimo è disponibile ma per quella coppa del cavolo non giocherà


----------



## MaggieCloun (13 Settembre 2012)

se aveva ancora qualche fastidio non ho capito perchè l'ha messo in campo martedi mah


----------



## Blu71 (13 Settembre 2012)

DE LUCA ATALANTA MILAN SERIE A CAMPIONATO TERZA GIORNATA -Giuseppe De Luca, attaccante dell'Atalanta. è intervenuto ai microfoni di SkySport per parlare del prossimo match contro il Milan:

"L'anno scorso mi faceva piacere quando venivo accostato a tante grandi squadre, mi ha dato più forza per andare avanti e dare il massimo. Si parlava di più di Insigne ed Immobile, ma è giusto perchè hanno fatto grandi cose. Milan? Chiunque giocherà sarà dura, noi però siamo pronti, ci siamo preparati bene e proveremo a prendere i tre punti. Non andremo a San Siro in gita".

Fonte: calcionews24


----------



## DexMorgan (13 Settembre 2012)

Per me giocheremo con il classico 4-3-1-2 con Boa sulla trequarti, Pazzini prima punta e Bojan libero di fare quello che vuole, di allargarsi o accentrarsi a suo piacimento


----------



## S T B (13 Settembre 2012)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> niang



siamo a posto...


----------



## Harvey (13 Settembre 2012)

Ma davvero proporremo il centrocampo Ambro - De Jong - Nocerino? Non ci voglio pensare...


----------



## admin (13 Settembre 2012)

A tutta tecnica! Barça mode on!


----------



## Harvey (13 Settembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> A tutta tecnica! Barça mode on!



Infatti, manca solo Silviuccio che impreca in tribuna per il giuoco che non decolla...
Qualche mese fa non pensavo che quest'anno avrei dovuto pregare di vedere Emanuelson in campo


----------



## S T B (13 Settembre 2012)

tranquilli, sabato sera ci rifaremo gli occhi


----------



## Principe (13 Settembre 2012)

colpa di quel somaro somaro somaro somaro somaro somaro somaro di allegri..........abbiamo emanuelson che piò giocare che adesso serve mancando anche montolivo e lui mette insieme de jong e ambrosini........io finche c'è questo allenatore di tattica non parlo piu è una capra una vera capra........sarei andato volentieri allo stadio per passione ma basta io con questo allenatore non ce la faccio piu......preferirei vedere uno della primavera ma un centrocampo ambrosini de jong e nocerino è da rin********ti


----------



## Frikez (13 Settembre 2012)

S T B ha scritto:


> tranquilli, sabato sera ci rifaremo gli occhi



Calcio champagne


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Settembre 2012)

Pazzini non dovrebbe aver problemi a scendere in campo sabato.Favorito Bojan come partner d'attacco!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Settembre 2012)

Gollume ha scritto:


> Vedrai che se giochiamo col 4-3-3 Boateng farà l ala, segnatelo pure. Allegri non lo vedrà mai interno.
> Per fare il 4-3-3 ci vogliono gli attaccanti, noi adesso ne abbiamo 2/3 out, mi sembra abbastanza improponibile.
> Comunque in futuro vedrei di buon occhio un trio Robinho Pazzini Boateng.


Ah, ne sono certo  penso che con Allegri non vedremo mai Boateng sulla mediana, purtroppo


----------



## The P (14 Settembre 2012)

Harvey ha scritto:


> Ma davvero proporremo il centrocampo Ambro - De Jong - Nocerino? Non ci voglio pensare...



Ambro-De Jong-Nocerino è un'idea tattica rivoluzionaria.

Fa capire agli avversari che li temiamo, nonostante dovrebbe essere il contrario, così loro giocano all'attacco e si scoprono. 
Mi dispiace che ho criticato spesso Allegri, lui sta provando una rivoluzione calcistica basata sulla psicologia piuttosto che sul gioco.

E' indubbiamente uno dei più grossi innovatori della storia del calcio e anche se falliremo potremo vantarci di averlo avuto con noi


----------



## Harvey (14 Settembre 2012)

The P ha scritto:


> Ambro-De Jong-Nocerino è un'idea tattica rivoluzionaria.
> 
> Fa capire agli avversari che li temiamo, nonostante dovrebbe essere il contrario, così loro giocano all'attacco e si scoprono.
> Mi dispiace che ho criticato spesso Allegri, lui sta provando una rivoluzione calcistica basata sulla psicologia piuttosto che sul gioco.
> ...



 in effetti non mi meraviglierei se si faticasse anche solo a tirare in porta con questa linea mediana...


----------



## MaggieCloun (14 Settembre 2012)

speriamo che il pazzo ci sia


----------



## Dumbaghi (14 Settembre 2012)

E se il centrocampo si mettesse a 4 in linea con Boateng a destra e Noce a sinistra ? 

Forse così avrebbe senso il doppio mediano centrale


----------



## Superdinho80 (14 Settembre 2012)

oppure è un 4-2-3-1 con nocerino nei 3 però a quel punto avrebbe più senso mettere emanuelson al suo posto


----------



## The P (14 Settembre 2012)

è bellissimo che facciamo anche ipotesi di schemi vari quando sappiamo benissimo che non usciremo mai dal 4-3-1-2 

Siamo proprio dei sognatori noi tifosi


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (14 Settembre 2012)

questo già comincia a mettere fuori ruolo de jong. Ma c'è bisogno di giocare con 2000 mediani per affrontare l'atalanta,in casa?


----------



## Frikez (14 Settembre 2012)

The P ha scritto:


> è bellissimo che facciamo anche ipotesi di schemi vari quando sappiamo benissimo che non usciremo mai dal 4-3-1-2
> 
> Siamo proprio dei sognatori noi tifosi



_Si può giocare anche col doppio mediano_ 

Giochiamo in casa con l'Atalanta che ci metterà sotto sul piano del gioco..che schifo


----------



## sheva90 (14 Settembre 2012)

The P ha scritto:


> Ambro-De Jong-Nocerino è un'idea tattica rivoluzionaria.
> 
> Fa capire agli avversari che li temiamo, nonostante dovrebbe essere il contrario, così loro giocano all'attacco e si scoprono.
> Mi dispiace che ho criticato spesso Allegri, lui sta provando una rivoluzione calcistica basata sulla psicologia piuttosto che sul gioco.
> ...


Quelli sono i cavalli che ha... Avesse avuto Montolivo non avrebbe messo Ambrosini e DeJong insieme...


----------



## The P (14 Settembre 2012)

sheva90 ha scritto:


> Quelli sono i cavalli che ha... Avesse avuto Montolivo non avrebbe messo Ambrosini e DeJong insieme...



Ma dai... ma basta co sta scusa su... l'anno scorso c'era "Emanuelson trequartista è necessario perchè Ibra non vuole giocare con il tridente". Cediamo Ibra al PSG, il PSG gioca con il 4-3-3, Ibra viene intervistato: "E' un piacere essere allenato da Ancelotti e poi il mister mi fa giocare dove piace a me: attaccante centrale in un 4-3-3"

Ma che giustifichiamo? De Jong (fuori ruolo)-Ambrosini-Nocerino, con Boa trequartista non è calcio. Sono giocatori che per caratteristiche insieme possono solo difendere. 
SOLO Allegri al mondo è capace di simili prodezze, tanto ha pure chi lo giustifica a quanto pare... contenti voi...


----------



## Principe (14 Settembre 2012)

The P ha scritto:


> Ma dai... ma basta co sta scusa su... l'anno scorso c'era "Emanuelson trequartista è necessario perchè Ibra non vuole giocare con il tridente". Cediamo Ibra al PSG, il PSG gioca con il 4-3-3, Ibra viene intervistato: "E' un piacere essere allenato da Ancelotti e poi il mister mi fa giocare dove piace a me: attaccante centrale in un 4-3-3"
> 
> Ma che giustifichiamo? De Jong (fuori ruolo)-Ambrosini-Nocerino, con Boa trequartista non è calcio. Sono giocatori che per caratteristiche insieme possono solo difendere.
> SOLO Allegri al mondo è capace di simili prodezze, tanto ha pure chi lo giustifica a quanto pare... contenti voi...



Si ma infatti chi giustifica ancora allegri sta veramente stufando..... Si sta dimostrando una capra e deve essere cacciato il prima possibile

- - - Aggiornato - - -



The P ha scritto:


> Ma dai... ma basta co sta scusa su... l'anno scorso c'era "Emanuelson trequartista è necessario perchè Ibra non vuole giocare con il tridente". Cediamo Ibra al PSG, il PSG gioca con il 4-3-3, Ibra viene intervistato: "E' un piacere essere allenato da Ancelotti e poi il mister mi fa giocare dove piace a me: attaccante centrale in un 4-3-3"
> 
> Ma che giustifichiamo? De Jong (fuori ruolo)-Ambrosini-Nocerino, con Boa trequartista non è calcio. Sono giocatori che per caratteristiche insieme possono solo difendere.
> SOLO Allegri al mondo è capace di simili prodezze, tanto ha pure chi lo giustifica a quanto pare... contenti voi...



Si ma infatti chi giustifica ancora allegri sta veramente stufando..... Si sta dimostrando una capra e deve essere cacciato il prima possibile


----------



## DexMorgan (14 Settembre 2012)

Ballottaggio Bojan - Elsha.


----------



## Cyrano de Bergerac (14 Settembre 2012)

vireremo verso un 4-2-3-1 abbastanza naturalmente nel corso della partita. Saranno le caratteristiche dei giocatori a determinarlo.


----------



## Frikez (14 Settembre 2012)

Abate e Antonini sugli esterni..spettacolo


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Settembre 2012)

Non ditemi che de sciglio non gioca...


----------



## Pamparulez (14 Settembre 2012)

L'Atalanta sarà un buon test.. squadra che corre molto e che fa girare bene il pallone. 
Allegri dice che gli schemi non contano molto.. secondo me invece una squadra come la nostra, che ha perso i suoi campioni, dovrebbe cercare di colmare il gap con gli schemi. Le squadre forti son forti perchè a prescindere dagli interpreti tutti sanno attuare gli SCHEMI.


----------



## MaggieCloun (14 Settembre 2012)

In 24 per l'atalanta​
MILANELLO - Il Milan ha terminato la seduta di rifinitura alla vigilia della sfida contro l'Atalanta in programma sabato alle ore 20.45 a San Siro.

Dopo la consueta riunione tecnica i rossoneri hanno svolto una fase di riscaldamento a secco, con esercizi per gli arti superiori ed inferiori e stretching.

Il lavoro della squadra è poi proseguito con il possesso palla seguito da un'esercitazione tattica in preparazione alla sfida contro i l'Atalanta.

La seduta odierna è infine terminata con una partitella, 11 contro 11 con i portieri.

Al termine della seduta Mister Allegri ha diramato la lista dei 24 convocati:

Abbiati, Amelia, Gabriel, Abate, Acerbi, Antonini, Bonera, De Sciglio, Mesbah, Mexes, Yepes, Zapata, Ambrosini, Boateng, De Jong, Constant, Emanuelson, Flamini, Nocerino, Traorè, Bojan, El Shaarawy, Niang, Pazzini.


fonte:http://www.acmilan.com/it/news/show/143375


peccato sia tornato abate cosi vuol dire che de sciglio non gioca , finalmente e tornato mexes speriamo si svegli


----------



## Francy (14 Settembre 2012)

Comunque Allegri ha anche detto che Ambrosini e De Jong sono alternativi l'uno all'altro eh... Per me non è detto che giocheranno entrambi.


----------



## Superdinho80 (14 Settembre 2012)

nosotti a sky sport ha detto che è probabile che giochi emanuelson e nocerino vada in panchina proprio perchè ha altre caratteristiche rispetto al noce quindi questa scelta pare si vada verso il 4-2-3-1


----------



## Now i'm here (14 Settembre 2012)

montolivo non ce la fa neanche per la champions ? 

io proverei il tridente  

nocerino-----de jong----boa
bojan----pazzo-----el sha


----------



## Superdinho80 (14 Settembre 2012)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> montolivo non ce la fa neanche per la champions ?
> 
> io proverei il tridente
> 
> ...


magari giocassimo cosi..per quanto riguarda gli infortuni montolivo dovrebbe rientrare in champions contro l'anderlecht assieme a robinho, ce la farebbe anche pato se non fosse che si preferisce farlo riposare per evitare ricadute e quindi rientrerà alla prossima di campionato contro l'udinese


----------



## Now i'm here (14 Settembre 2012)

*Atalanta, i convocati di Colantuono: out Schelotto*
14.09.2012 18.23
Fonte: atalanta.it


Questi i 21 convocati dell'Atalanta da mister Colantuono per la gara contro il Milan: Bellini, Biondini, Bonaventura, Brivio, *****la, Cigarini, Consigli, De Luca, Denis, Ferri, Frezzolini, Lucchini, Manfredini, Matheu, Moralez, Parra, Polito, Raimondi, Scozzarella, Stendardo, Troisi.


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (14 Settembre 2012)

Abbiati
Abate Bonera Acerbi Antonini
Ambrosini De Jong Emanuelson
Boateng
Pazzini Bojan

pellegatti


----------



## admin (14 Settembre 2012)

Ambrosini e De Jong insieme in un centrocampo a 3. Mah


----------



## Z A Z A' (14 Settembre 2012)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Abbiati
> Abate Bonera Acerbi Antonini
> Ambrosini De Jong Emanuelson
> Boateng
> ...



Pannocchia mezz'ala?


----------



## admin (14 Settembre 2012)

Con quei giocatori spero sia una sorta di 4-2-3-1. Perchè Ambrosini mezzala non si può proprio vedere


----------



## Andrea89 (14 Settembre 2012)

Se gli uomini son quelli credo che vedremo un 4231,se non dall'inizio a partita in corso.Giusto mandare in panca Nocerino.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (14 Settembre 2012)

ma perchè Antonini...io voglio De Sciglio


----------



## Superdinho80 (14 Settembre 2012)

c'è la possibilità che giochi mexes al posto di bonera mentre emanuelson e costant si giocano il posto a centrocampo con l'olandese nettamente in vantaggio


----------



## Dexter (14 Settembre 2012)

si vabè,ambrosini con nocerino in panca...già siamo scarsi,in più mettiamo in campo i peggio. andiamo bene


----------



## Dumbaghi (14 Settembre 2012)

L'avete sentita la conferenza di Allegri ? A specifica domanda sul 4231 ha risposto : piuttosto quest'anno ho giocatori per la fascia, che sia dall'inizio o a partita in corso.

Per me pensa davvero al 442, cosa che avrebbe pure senso, specialmente ora che la difesa si sta ancora registrando.

Abbiati

Abate Bonera Acerbi Antonini

Boateng Ambrosini DeJong Emanuelson

Pazzini Bojan​


----------



## Superdinho80 (14 Settembre 2012)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> L'avete sentita la conferenza di Allegri ? A specifica domanda sul 4231 ha risposto : piuttosto quest'anno ho giocatori per la fascia, che sia dall'inizio o a partita in corso.
> 
> Per me pensa davvero al 442, cosa che avrebbe pure senso, specialmente ora che la difesa si sta ancora registrando.
> 
> ...


in fase difensiva sarà qualcosa di molto simile, in fase offensiva per me è un 4-2-3-1 con bojan che rimane dietro pazzini e gli esterni che si alzano


----------



## iceman. (14 Settembre 2012)

Admin ambrosini non si puo' vedere nemmeno in panca.

E' ancora piu' finito di Seedorf e Gattuso messi insieme


----------



## Dumbaghi (14 Settembre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> E' ancora piu' finito di Seedorf e Gattuso messi insieme



Calma dai.


----------



## sheva90 (14 Settembre 2012)

The P ha scritto:


> Ma dai... ma basta co sta scusa su... l'anno scorso c'era "Emanuelson trequartista è necessario perchè Ibra non vuole giocare con il tridente". Cediamo Ibra al PSG, il PSG gioca con il 4-3-3, Ibra viene intervistato: "E' un piacere essere allenato da Ancelotti e poi il mister mi fa giocare dove piace a me: attaccante centrale in un 4-3-3"
> 
> Ma che giustifichiamo? De Jong (fuori ruolo)-Ambrosini-Nocerino, con Boa trequartista non è calcio. Sono giocatori che per caratteristiche insieme possono solo difendere.
> SOLO Allegri al mondo è capace di simili prodezze, tanto ha pure chi lo giustifica a quanto pare... contenti voi...


Allegri è oggettivamente il meno colpevole della situazione attuale.
Anche io farei lo stesso modulo, grosse alternative non ce ne sono i cavalli sono quelli quest'anno...
Non ha mai detto quelle cose su Ibrahimovic, anzi lo ha sempre valorizzato, con Allegri Ibra ha dato il meglio di se.


----------



## Dumbaghi (14 Settembre 2012)

Ibra è stato l'unico calciatore che ha fatto smettere Mourinho di giocare con la punta unica.


----------



## The P (14 Settembre 2012)

sheva90 ha scritto:


> Allegri è oggettivamente il meno colpevole della situazione attuale.
> Anche io farei lo stesso modulo, grosse alternative non ce ne sono i cavalli sono quelli quest'anno...
> Non ha mai detto quelle cose su Ibrahimovic, anzi lo ha sempre valorizzato, con Allegri Ibra ha dato il meglio di se.



No, siamo "noi" o meglio la maggior parte di noi che per giustificare Allegri raccontavamo sta leggenda metropolitana di Ibra che non vuole giocare col tridente.

Cosa vuol dire che Allegri è il meno colpevole?
Ok, abbiamo una rosa di ***** (per il campionato italiano neanche tanto eh...) ma vuol dire che Bologna e Sampdoria, che ce l'hanno 10 volte peggiore della nostra, devono prenderci a schiaffi? 
Questo vuol dire che non dobbiamo provare a migliorarci provando schemi più funzionali ai nostri interpreti?


----------



## Tifo'o (14 Settembre 2012)

Certo che per non mettere De sciglio titolare dopo le ultime uscite, bisogna avere proprio il prosciutto negli occhi.

Ma come si fa a preferire ebete ed antonietta? Come si fa?


----------



## arcanum (14 Settembre 2012)

Ibra con tutti i soldi che prende al PSG può dire tutte le ca**ate del mondo, resta un dato di fatto però che l'anno scorso quando abbiam provato il 4-3-3 si è messo a rompere le scatole ad Allegri.

Come al solito, prima di attaccare il mister vediamo domani come scenderemo in campo.
Inoltre, senza voler difendere nessuno, magari in questi giorni stan provando il nuovo modulo (4-2-3-1, che anche per me è più congeniale) ma se il mister vede che i movimenti ancora non sanno farli che deve fare? Far scendere i giocatori in campo con la consapevolezza che non conoscono i nuovi movimenti? ASPETTIAMO CAVOLO!!!

Ambrosini inoltre NON gioca davanti alla difesa di solito, si è adattato negli ultimi 2 anni, il suo ruolo è di base la mezz'ala. 
Un centrocampista "diga" con zero tecnica non necessariamente gioca davanti la difesa....vi dice niente Gattuso?

De Sciglio sta facendo bene, io lo avrei provato a sinistra domani, però aspettiamo, forse è meglio non caricarlo troppo di responsabilità, tanto giocherà sicuramente nei prossimi giorni, vi ricordo che abbiamo una sfilza di partite nei prossimi 20 giorni. Inoltre vi ricordo una piccola cosa, in molti qui hanno espresso megaelogi su Mesbah le prime partite (corsa, bravo nei cross, bel mancino, ecc), poi si è bruciato...andiamoci piano quindi con le responsabilità e coi commenti troppo positivi.


----------



## Superdinho80 (14 Settembre 2012)

infatti oggi se ci avete fatto caso in pratica il psg ha giocato col 4-3-1-2 con pastore sulla trequarti e menez in appoggio ad ibra, quando torna lavezzi per me sarà questa la formazione titolare con l'argentino al posto di menez


----------



## Blu71 (14 Settembre 2012)

Il Dg dell'Atalanta, Pierpaolo Marino, a margine della presentazione del rinnovo della partnership tra Italian Optic Gruppo LOB Ottica e il club bergamasco, ha regalato qualche battuta sulla gara di domani sera a San Siro contro il Milan: "Alla vigilia io non pongo mai limiti anche se statisticamente ci può stare un pareggio a Milano -ha ammesso il dg come riporta "TuttoAtalanta.com" -. Io però penso sempre positivo ed il meglio per l'Atalanta non è il pareggio. Permettetemi di sognare da tifoso. Comunque non sono d'accordo su chi dice che il Milan si sia indebolito. L'organico del Milan è importante e solido".

Fonte: tuttomercatoweb


----------



## MrPeppez (15 Settembre 2012)

Io spero di vedere De Sciglio a sinistra.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (15 Settembre 2012)

bah,se i titolari sono quelli,non vedo perchè continuare ad insistere su di un 4-3-1-2 che non valorizza gente come emanuelson e la coppia ambrosini-de jong(allegria,non piu' tardi di oggi pomeriggio in conferenza stampa,ha detto che non sono sono complementari i due,o gioca uno o gioca l'altro).Se proprio si vuol far giocare assieme ambro e de jong,con l'aggiunta di emanuelson a sinistra,perchè non adottare un 4-2-3-1?



Abbiati;

Abate,Bonera,Acerbi,Antonini;

De Jong,Ambrosini;

Bojan,Boateng,Emanuelson;

Pazzini

E'così difficile arrivarci?


----------



## admin (15 Settembre 2012)

7ChampionsLeague ha scritto:


> bah,se i titolari sono quelli,non vedo perchè continuare ad insistere su di un 4-3-1-2 che non valorizza gente come emanuelson e la coppia ambrosini-de jong(allegria,non piu' tardi di oggi pomeriggio in conferenza stampa,ha detto che non sono sono complementari i due,o gioca uno o gioca l'altro).Se proprio si vuol far giocare assieme ambro e de jong,con l'aggiunta di emanuelson a sinistra,perchè non adottare un 4-2-3-1?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Infatti. Spero che alla fine domani si giocherà così. Come detto, Ambrosini mezzala è improponibile. Non ha nè il fisico, nè i piedi per ricoprire quel ruolo


----------



## Superdinho80 (15 Settembre 2012)

secondo me partiremo col 4-3-1-2 e allegri appena si accorgerà che ambrosini mezzala fa fatica passerà al 4-2-3-1 e lo può fare perchè ha schierato emanuelson, sono sicuro che andrà cosi, comq el shaarawy sembra essere il favorito su bojan, dovrebbe giocare lui


----------



## Darren Marshall (15 Settembre 2012)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Io spero di vedere De Sciglio a sinistra.



Ma magari! Sono mesi che mi domando come mai non venga impiegato a sinistra visto che su quella fascia abbiamo solo giocatori scarsi.


----------



## The P (15 Settembre 2012)

arcanum ha scritto:


> Ibra con tutti i soldi che prende al PSG può dire tutte le ca**ate del mondo, resta un dato di fatto però che l'anno scorso quando abbiam provato il 4-3-3 si è messo a rompere le scatole ad Allegri.
> 
> Come al solito, prima di attaccare il mister vediamo domani come scenderemo in campo.
> Inoltre, senza voler difendere nessuno, magari in questi giorni stan provando il nuovo modulo (4-2-3-1, che anche per me è più congeniale) ma se il mister vede che i movimenti ancora non sanno farli che deve fare? Far scendere i giocatori in campo con la consapevolezza che non conoscono i nuovi movimenti? ASPETTIAMO CAVOLO!!!
> ...



Ok, ti faccio notare che hai appena scritto che:

- Non importa ciò che dice Ibra perché prende tanti soldi
- Ambrosini nasce una mezzala (d'accordissimo - anche se, volendo essere precisi, nasce centrocampista centrale di un 4-4-2... ha giocato 10 anni così prima d fare la mezz'ala - ma OGGI lo è ancora?) vuol dire che un centrocampo De Jong - Ambro -Nocerino, con Boa più avanti è tatticamente un'ottima soluzione? 
Anche perchè, ti ricorfo, che quando i 2 hanno giocato insieme è stato De Jong, probabilmente per la prima volta in vita sua, a fare la mezzala 
- Non è giusto voler provare De Sciglio al posto di un INUTILE Antonini perché lo carichiamo di responsabilità

Bah... mi sembrano commenti tipicamente di parte onestamente...


----------



## Blu71 (15 Settembre 2012)

Bojan Krkic va verso l’esordio dal primo minuto davanti al suo nuovo pubblico. L’attaccante spagnolo, che ha lavorato tanto e bene in questa sosta per le nazionali, è pronto ad affiancare Giampaolo Pazzini nell’attacco rossonero che cercherà di scardinare la difesa atalantina. A fargli posto, probabilmente, sarà Stephan El Shaarawy che si accomoderà in panchina anche se il Faraone resta sempre in lizza per una maglia dal primo minuto.


Fonte: tuttomercatoweb


----------



## ReyMilan (15 Settembre 2012)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> L'avete sentita la conferenza di Allegri ? A specifica domanda sul 4231 ha risposto : piuttosto quest'anno ho giocatori per la fascia, che sia dall'inizio o a partita in corso.
> 
> Per me pensa davvero al 442, cosa che avrebbe pure senso, specialmente ora che la difesa si sta ancora registrando.
> 
> ...



Metterei De Sciglio terzino sinistro


----------



## er piscio de gatto (15 Settembre 2012)

Giocherà El Shaarawy in attacco. Emanuelson a centrocampo quindi si va verso un 4 2 3 1. Boh, vediamo


----------



## Andreas89 (15 Settembre 2012)

cioe' praticamente
De Jong-Ambrosini
ElSha-Boateng-Emanuelson
Pazzini


----------



## rossonero_nel_cuore (15 Settembre 2012)

Al posto di Antonini, De Sciglio tutta la vita!


----------



## Graxx (15 Settembre 2012)

cioè per vedere de sciglio al posto di quella ***** di antonini dobbiamo spantecare come per emanuelson magari con gli stessi risultati??? e basta per favore...


----------



## Jaqen (15 Settembre 2012)

Incomprensibile il motivo per cui De Sciglio non sia titolare. Lo sapranno solo Allegri e Tassotti... mi sa


----------



## 2515 (15 Settembre 2012)

Tutti dicono che allegri intende schierare il 4-2-3-1 ma per farlo vuole il rientro di robinho e soprattutto montolivo, il primo per la grande copertura in fase difensiva e il secondo per avere qualcuno che imposti e lanci i 4 davanti.
Lui ha sempre usato prima del milan il 4-3-3, e penso che intenda farlo, ma è ovvio il motivo per cui non lo faccia, ed è l'assenza di robinho. Se uno in attacco si fa male oggi e lui sta schierando bojan-pazzini-elsha chi mette dentro? Niang allo sbaraglio? Allegri ha sempre voluto un cambio come minimo, quindi quando tornerà robinho potrà provare quello schema. Il problema è quella testa di ***** di boateng che pure ultimamente ha ripetuto che lui è sulla trequarti che vuole giocare, allora il 4-2-3-1 di cui tanto si parla sarebbe ottimale.

Comunque Bojan io l'avrei schierato al posto di el shaarawy che, secondo me, giocherà una partita schifosa fin tanto che sarà seconda punta, bojan è uno che rende meglio dal primo minuti, elsha non è pronto per farlo.


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (15 Settembre 2012)

Gioca De Jong sul centro destra come a Bologna


----------



## The P (15 Settembre 2012)

Lucocco Franfrescone ha scritto:


> Gioca De Jong sul centro destra come a Bologna



Bene. De Jong mezzala, Emanuelson pure. El Shaarawi ancora seconda punta.

Siamo seriamente difronte al peggior allenatore della storia del Milan, temo.


----------



## admin (15 Settembre 2012)

Bah, perchè non Bojan? Che è l'unico che sa saltare l'uomo?


----------



## Principe (15 Settembre 2012)

Questo allenatore e' sempre peggio ogni giorno che passa si inventa cose pazzesche. Spero sia la sua ultima partita al Milan


----------



## Superdinho80 (15 Settembre 2012)

se è un 4-2-3-1 va benissimo se è un 4-3-1-2 deve essere impazzito


----------



## Andreas89 (15 Settembre 2012)

Cioe' giochiamo con un modulo,praticamente difensivo,con l'Atalanta in casa???Mah,questo è proprio una testa di legno!


----------



## MaggieCloun (15 Settembre 2012)

Tutto su Milan-Atalanta: Allegri lancia Bojan, Colantuono senza fasce​
L'Atalanta di Colantuono, infreddolita dal -1 in classifica, va a far visita al claudicante Milan di Allegri e Pazzini, con l'attaccante azzurro completamente recuperato e pronto al primo gol nel nuovo/vecchio stadio. In casa rossonera l'entusiasmo è stato ritrovato dopo la formidabile tripletta del Pazzo a Bologna e ora sta al tecnico livornese mantenere alto il morale con una vittoria nel giorno della 150^ panchina in Serie A. Per lui numeri più che incoraggianti contro Colantuono: nei due precedenti sono arrivati infatti altrettanti successi. Il mister orobico cercherà di dimenticare la cabala mettendo la consueta grinta sin dal fischio iniziale di Orsato, ma due assenze lo preoccupano: Schelotto e Peluso, tra i grandi protagonisti del grande campionato disputato dall'Atalanta l'anno scorso, non potranno essere del match. Ecco che i bergamaschi si vedono costretti a puntare tutto sull'attacco con i titolari Denis e Moralez, pronti a ricevere man forte dai subentranti Parra, Troisi e De Luca, tutti in trepida attesa della prima gioia in massima serie.

COME ARRIVA IL MILAN - Pazzini si è riposato in Nazionale dopo la tripletta contro il Bologna ed ancora una volta sarà il più carico per dimostrare a Prandelli quanto ancora può dare alla causa azzurra. Allegri però deve fare i conti con diversi acciaccati e qualche assenza di troppo in attacco, dove non sono stati convocati Pato e Robinho. Figura invece nella lista Niang, "perdonato" della recente bravata. Boateng dovrebbe essere regolarmente in campo dal 1' e così Abate, al rientro dopo un mese di stop. Sulla sinistra Antonini parte favorito su Mesbah e De Sciglio, anche se le quotazione del giovane protetto di Tassotti sono in risalita. Sicura invece la presenza di De Jong al centro del campo: l'olandese è all'esordio a San Siro e dal primo minuto con la sua nuova maglia. Ballottaggio in avanti tra Bojan ed El Shaarawy, ma le due settimane passate a Milanello sembrano favorire lo spagnolo.

COME ARRIVA L'ATALANTA - Colantuono a differenza dell'anno scorso deve fare i conti con una partenza piuttosto lenta dei suoi, sconfitti all'esordio e in casa dalla Lazio, e fermati sul pareggio settimana scorsa nonostante due calci di rigore sbagliati dai padroni di casa del Cagliari. Ora la seconda trasferta consecutiva, nella tana di un Milan che non può permettersi passi falsi. Per espugnare San Siro, anche se in conferenza stampa ha candidamente ammesso che si accontenterebbe di un pari, il tecnico orobico dovrà rinunciare a Schelotto, fermato da guai muscolari. Al suo posto pronto Raimondi. Altra assenza pesante per i nerazzurri è quella di Peluso, goleador martedì scorso con la maglia della Nazionale, con tutto l'entusiasmo che deriva da questo risultato.

MILAN (4-3-1-2): Abbiati; Abate, Bonera, Acerbi, Antonini; De Jong, Ambrosini, Emauelson; Boateng; Pazzini, Bojan.
A disposizione: Amelia, Gabriel, De Sciglio, Zapata, Mesbah, Traoré, Flamini, Yepes, Constant, Nocerino, El Shaarawy, Niang.
Allenatore: Allegri.

ATALANTA (4-4-1-1): Consigli; Bellini, Lucchini, Manfredini, Brivio; Raimondi, Cigarini, Biondini, Bonaventura; Moralez; Denis.
A disposizione: Frezzolini, Polito, Matheu, Stendardo, Ferri, *****la, Scozzarella, Parra, Troisi, De Luca.
Allenatore: Colantuono.

fonte:http://www.tuttomercatoweb.com/?action=read&id=384721


----------



## MaggieCloun (15 Settembre 2012)

deve giocare bojan non il faraone dai che pizza

Milan, El Shaarawy vince il ballottaggio

MILAN ATALANTA EL SHAARAWY - Stando alle ultime indiscrezioni riportate da MilanNews stasera El Shaarawy dovrebbe scendere in campo da titolare contro l'Atalanta vincendo così il ballottaggio con Bojan Krkic. L'attaccante ex Roma si siederà in panchina per favorire la coppia d'attacco formata da Pazzini e l'ex Genoa.

fonte:http://www.calcionews24.com/milan-el-shaarawy-vince-il-ballottaggio-266017.html

Milan-Atalanta: El Shaarawy vince il ballotaggio, torna Abate

Mancano ormai poche ore all'inizio della terza giornata di campionato. Proprio in questi momenti, Allegri sta scigliendo gli ultimi dubbi di formazione. Pazzini, recuperato dal problema alla coscia, sarà la punta di riferimento in avanti, affiancato da El Shaarawy che sembra avere vinto il ballottaggio con Bojan Krcic. A centrocampo, lottano per una maglia Emanuelson e Nocerino, ma l'olandese dovrebbe avere la meglio. In difesa torna Abate sulla destra, affiancato da Bonera, Acerbi ed Antonini. Per l'Atalanta invece, Colantuono dovrà rinunciare a Schelotto e Peluso, squalificato. In attacco Denis supportato da Bonaventura e Moralez.

Milan (4-3-1-2): Abbiati; Abate, Bonera, Acerbi, Antonini; De Jong, Ambrosini, Emanuelson; Boateng; Pazzini, El Shaarawy.
A disposizione: Amelia, Gabriel, Zapata, De Siclgio, Mesbah, Traoré, Flamini, Valoti, Constant, Nocerino, Bojan Niang.

Atalanta (4-4-1-1): Consigli; Bellini, Stendardo, Manfredini, Brivio; Raimondi, Cigarini, Biondini, Bonaventura; Moralez; Denis.
A disposizione: Frezzolini, Polito, Matheu, Carmona, Ferri, *****la, Parra, Troisi, Lucchini, De Luca.

fonte:http://www.milannews.it/?action=read&idnotizia=91080


----------



## DexMorgan (15 Settembre 2012)

Comunque stasera, per caratteristiche sarà un 4231 mascherato.

Emanuelson ed Elsha giocheranno larghissimi secondo me. Certo, anche io avrei fatto giocare Bojan.


----------



## MaggieCloun (15 Settembre 2012)

vediamo stasera come renderà questo modulo


----------



## DexMorgan (15 Settembre 2012)

Certo è che sarebbe da stupidi un modulo difensivo IN CASA contro l'ATALANTA.


----------



## DannySa (15 Settembre 2012)

Sa tanto di ultima chiamata per il faraone, speriamo di non rovinarci il fegato pure contro l'Atalanta in casa dopo aver già perso alla prima.


----------



## Frikez (15 Settembre 2012)

_Eh ma vedrete che quando rientrerà Abate sposterà De Sciglio a sinistra_ ROTFL


----------



## DexMorgan (15 Settembre 2012)

Infatti, stasera serve per forza una prova convincente. Anche perchè è ora di finirla che le piccole vengano in casa nostra a far quello che vogliono.


----------



## The P (15 Settembre 2012)

Frikez ha scritto:


> _Eh ma vedrete che quando rientrerà Abate sposterà De Sciglio a sinistra_ ROTFL



Infatti sono completamente stupito che non l'abbia fatto. Non sperimentare non è proprio da lui


----------



## Prinz (15 Settembre 2012)

formazione patetica.


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (15 Settembre 2012)

L'alleato del Pazzo si chiama Antonini

Fonte: Gazzetta dello Sport

Una curiosa e utile statistica dalla Gazzetta dello Sport rivela che un prezioso alleato di Gianpaolo Pazzini è Luca Antonini. Il terzino sinistro in due partite è infatti andato 11 volte al cross: l’ideale per le caratteristiche da bomber d’area di rigore del Pazzo. Antonini precede De Sciglio ed Emanuelson a quota 10 e Boateng (9).


----------



## The Ripper (15 Settembre 2012)

Non capisco perché Zapata ancora in panca, sinceramente.
Giusto confermare Antonini perché non sta giocando male.
Spero giochi Emanuelson.

El Shaarawy? Bah... lo vedo più un premio perché ha giocato bene in nazionale.


----------



## Jaqen (15 Settembre 2012)

L'unica cosa che non capisco è il perché no De Sciglio. E' il più forte lì, sia a destra sia a sinistra.


----------



## The Ripper (15 Settembre 2012)

Mah, per non bruciarlo. Inutile dargli troppe responsbailità. Vediamo in che condizione è Abate prima di mandarlo a raccogliere castagne. De Sciglio >>>>>>>>>>>> Antonini... però Antonini sta giocando bene. E poi abbiamo tanti impegni ravvicinati... giusto dosare anche le forze.
P.S. Abate quest'anno ancora non l'abbiamo visto. Magari con l'attacco diverso interpreterà il ruolo in modo nuovo. Spero che Acciughino non si dimentichi di De Sci...


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (15 Settembre 2012)

3-0 iper mega facile stasera.


----------



## Z A Z A' (15 Settembre 2012)

Quindi De Jong giocherà per la seconda volta in vita sua sul centro-destra?
E De Sciglio in panca per far giocare il Giovine?


----------



## The Ripper (15 Settembre 2012)

Non credo che De Jong giochi mezzala onestamente.


----------



## Frikez (15 Settembre 2012)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Mah, per non bruciarlo. Inutile dargli troppe responsbailità. Vediamo in che condizione è Abate prima di mandarlo a raccogliere castagne. De Sciglio >>>>>>>>>>>> Antonini... però Antonini sta giocando bene. E poi abbiamo tanti impegni ravvicinati... giusto dosare anche le forze.
> P.S. Abate quest'anno ancora non l'abbiamo visto. Magari con l'attacco diverso interpreterà il ruolo in modo nuovo. Spero che Acciughino non si dimentichi di De Sci...


Comunque questi discorsi sul non bruciare i giovani si sentono solo in Italia..assurdo; e alla fine si ripercuote in molti ambiti, non solo quello calcistico.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (15 Settembre 2012)

Anche secondo me alla fine sarà un 4231, gli interpreti son troppo "perfetti" per i ruoli per non adottarlo. Sennò penso non avrebbe giocato Emanuelson

Invece se si aggrappa ancora al 4312 senza trequartisti è davvero folle


----------



## Andreas89 (15 Settembre 2012)

Io penso che alla fine sia un 4-2-3-1.Ha i giocatori adatti per quel modulo e soprattutto due centro-mediani per impostarlo.Speriamo!


----------



## MaggieCloun (15 Settembre 2012)

se pure emanuelson ha scalzato nocerino vuol dire che noce non e proprio in palla in ste due giornate


----------



## Principe (15 Settembre 2012)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Mah, per non bruciarlo. Inutile dargli troppe responsbailità. Vediamo in che condizione è Abate prima di mandarlo a raccogliere castagne. De Sciglio >>>>>>>>>>>> Antonini... però Antonini sta giocando bene. E poi abbiamo tanti impegni ravvicinati... giusto dosare anche le forze.
> P.S. Abate quest'anno ancora non l'abbiamo visto. Magari con l'attacco diverso interpreterà il ruolo in modo nuovo. Spero che Acciughino non si dimentichi di De Sci...


Io fossi in allegri ti prenderei come secondo...... Mitica la tua difesa di Antonini e di abate e il mancato utilizzo dell'unico terzino che abbiamo che Sa crossare avendo Pazzini quando incontriamo l'Atalanta in casa booh guarda no comment


----------



## admin (15 Settembre 2012)

Gioca El Shaarawi


----------



## MaggieCloun (15 Settembre 2012)

bah, era molto meglio bojan..


----------



## Snake (15 Settembre 2012)

Che allenatore patetico


----------



## Fabry_cekko (15 Settembre 2012)

per me fa benissimo a dare fiducia al farone...


----------



## Dexter (15 Settembre 2012)

io non ho nulla contro allegri. le partite importanti,ad esempio,le prepara sempre discretamente. ma se c'è una cosa che canna sempre è la formazione,SEMPRE. in 2 anni non ho mai condiviso una sua formazione iniziale,manco in coppa italia.


----------



## Underhill84 (15 Settembre 2012)

far fuori de sciglio è una scelta ridicola...


----------



## Pamparulez (15 Settembre 2012)

Indubbiamente il nostro futuro è nel 4-2-3-1.. ma non si impara un modulo in due settimane, quindi è ovvio che anche a livello tattico sarà un periodo transitorio. Ma la colpa non è del mister se facciamo mercato nelle ultime 72 ore e per tutta la preparazione abbiamo per ovvi motivi preparato il 4-3-1-2. Diamo un pò di fiducia a tecnico e squadra.. non siamo più il vero Milan, ma una squadra che punta a fare più punti possibili sperando nell'esplosione di qualche giocatore per ambire a qualcosa di più.. tutto qua. 
Non facciamoci prendere in giro dalle solite chiacchiere del nano e del pelato.. quelli per due lire venderebbero la mamma e mentirebbero anche ai loro figli.


----------



## Blu71 (15 Settembre 2012)

I rossoneri guidati in panchina da Allegri e in campo da Pazzini questa sera dovranno cercare di sconfiggere due tabù: il campo e la giornata dopo la sosta. Per quanto riguarda il campo non solo il Milan ma anche l’Inter non sono ancora riuscite a vincere sul proprio terreno di gioco: finora 5 partite per le
milanesi (due per il Milan, Trofeo Berlusconi e Samp) e bilancio desolante di 4 sconfitte e un pareggio. Inoltre il Milan deve sfatare un’altra maledizione: l’incapacità di battere gli avversari (da cinque anni a questa parte) alla prima gara dopo la sosta di settembre.


Fonte: tuttomercatoweb


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Settembre 2012)

De Sciglio è il terzino piu forte della rosa per distacco non scherziamo, altro che bruciarlo....


----------



## ReyMilan (15 Settembre 2012)

rossonero_nel_cuore ha scritto:


> Al posto di Antonini, De Sciglio tutta la vita!



Anche io vorrei così


----------



## Heisenberg (15 Settembre 2012)

Non ha alcun senso che ambrosini faccia la mezz'ala. Nessuno. Roba da esonero immediato, nel caso fosse vero.


----------



## Andreas89 (15 Settembre 2012)

Spero che Ambrosini non faccia la mezzala,che Dio ce ne scampi!


----------



## The P (15 Settembre 2012)

Tutti preoccupati del fatto che Ambrosini faccia la mezzala, ma Emanuelson le ultime 2 volte che ha giocato in quella posizione (ed era in amichevole) non ha toccato più di 3 palloni.

In una in particolare ha toccato la prima volta il pallone oltre il 30° min di gioco e non sto scherzando.
Spero che giochi bene, ma NON ha nulla della mezzala


----------



## DannySa (15 Settembre 2012)

Ambrosini mezzala = dominati a centrocampo (pure in casa)


----------



## Clint Eastwood (15 Settembre 2012)

Vai Milan!


----------



## Heisenberg (15 Settembre 2012)

The P ha scritto:


> Tutti preoccupati del fatto che Ambrosini faccia la mezzala, ma Emanuelson le ultime 2 volte che ha giocato in quella posizione (ed era in amichevole) non ha toccato più di 3 palloni.
> 
> In una in particolare ha toccato la prima volta il pallone oltre il 30° min di gioco e non sto scherzando.
> Spero che giochi bene, ma NON ha nulla della mezzala



Almeno ha gamba, corsa, tecnica. Ambrosini mezz'ala è un suicidio tattico.


----------



## admin (15 Settembre 2012)

Su Sky confermano: De Jong davanti alla difesa e Ambrosini mezzala. Mah...


----------



## Andreas89 (15 Settembre 2012)

Ma non puo' essere che il modulo sia il 4-2-3-1???

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Admin ha scritto:


> Su Sky confermano: De Jong davanti alla difesa e Ambrosini mezzala. Mah...



Come non detto.....


----------



## Z A Z A' (15 Settembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Su Sky confermano: De Jong davanti alla difesa e Ambrosini mezzala. Mah...



Tecnico e dinamico,Pannocchia è praticamente il prototipo della mazz'ala


----------



## sheva90 (15 Settembre 2012)

Il modulo conta poca, conta l'atteggiamento, speriamo che entrino in campo con la voglia di spaccare tutto e non mosci come al solito


----------



## The P (15 Settembre 2012)

Le formazioni di Allegri mi ricordano quando da piccolo giocavo Fifa contro i miei amici che schieravano i giocatori fuori ruolo basandosi sul loro punteggio. Ho sempre odiato quell'atteggiamento e ora me lo ritrovo nella vita reale.
Che poi... almeno loro si basavano sul punteggio e mettevano i più forti


----------



## Interista (15 Settembre 2012)

Io scusate ma gufo  pero' lasciar fuori nocerino non mi sembra una furbata... Boh magari meglio emanuelson in questo momento 

Auguri hihihihihi


----------



## Blu71 (15 Settembre 2012)

Interista ha scritto:


> Io scusate ma gufo  pero' lasciar fuori nocerino non mi sembra una furbata... Boh magari meglio emanuelson in questo momento
> 
> Auguri hihihihihi



Inizi bene......


----------



## smallball (15 Settembre 2012)

Ambro mezzala...mah..


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (15 Settembre 2012)

Si vince facile 3-0 / 3-1. Non capisco comunque El Shaarawy dal 1 minuto.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (15 Settembre 2012)

certo che mettere ambrosini mezzala tanto valeva schierare flamini o nocerino,che almeno hanno piu' corsa dell'ormai stagionato capitano


----------



## Interista (15 Settembre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Inizi bene......


Meglio che spiare di nascosto e mettere zizzania da finto milanista 

Secondo me vi preoccupate troppo del centrocampo, in vostro problema e' in difesa 

Va beh dai questi li asfaltate 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Si vince facile 3-0 / 3-1. Non capisco comunque El Shaarawy dal 1 minuto.


Perché ?


----------



## Blu71 (15 Settembre 2012)

Interista ha scritto:


> Meglio che spiare di nascosto e mettere zizzania da finto milanista
> 
> Secondo me vi preoccupate troppo del centrocampo, in vostro problema e' in difesa
> 
> Va beh dai questi li asfaltate



....voi sicuramente vincerete il campionato.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Settembre 2012)

Allora 4-3-1-2 con Emanuelson-Ambrosini-De Jong improbabile linea dei tre ?


----------



## DannySa (15 Settembre 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Allora 4-3-1-2 con Emanuelson-Ambrosini-De Jong improbabile linea dei tre ?



Yes, come a Bologna con Ema al posto dello spento Nocerino.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Settembre 2012)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Yes, come a Bologna con Ema al posto dello spento Nocerino.


 sarebbe stato logico il 4-2-3-1


----------



## Fabry_cekko (15 Settembre 2012)

posso guardare solo il 1 tempo...se era il Milan degli ultimi 2 anni la vedevo tutta, oggi preferisco uscire
cmq sia speriamo bene


----------



## ReyMilan (15 Settembre 2012)

Inizia...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Settembre 2012)

Prepariamoci all'indegno 

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Splendida, meravigliosa curva zoccolo duro della nostra fede[cit.]
Morto


----------



## Livestrong (15 Settembre 2012)

http://t.co/U4n4y4qi


----------



## Interista (15 Settembre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ....voi sicuramente vincerete il campionato.



Se ci sperate voi con sta difesa....


----------



## DannySa (15 Settembre 2012)

Siamo sterili


----------



## Now i'm here (15 Settembre 2012)

antonini in 5 minuti si è già beccato il mio record personale di insulti, ma che capra è ? madò...


----------



## admin (15 Settembre 2012)

Beh, dai. Non male. Io avrei messo dentro anche Bojan per un attacco ultra rapido


----------



## ReyMilan (15 Settembre 2012)

Era rigore?


----------



## admin (15 Settembre 2012)

Pare di sì


----------



## Underhill84 (15 Settembre 2012)

c'han già fatto ripagare il rigore di bologna.... era nettissimo il fallo...


----------



## Degenerate X (15 Settembre 2012)

Immaginatevi come deve sentirsi De Sciglio...


----------



## admin (15 Settembre 2012)

Ambrosini è inguardabile


----------



## DannySa (15 Settembre 2012)

E poi Ambrosini è buono...


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Settembre 2012)

Ambrogianni ed maria antonietta sono inutili


----------



## R41D3N (15 Settembre 2012)

Non ne abbiamo uno in grado di saltare l'uomo...nessuno!


----------



## Now i'm here (15 Settembre 2012)

basta e avanza de jong secondo me, spero entri bojan il prima possibile.

p.s. ma perchè boateng si ostina a strafare ? pasticcia su ogni pallone, ma ragiona un attimo....


----------



## DannySa (15 Settembre 2012)

Un arbitro peggio dell'altro ahahahha


----------



## Degenerate X (15 Settembre 2012)

"Direzione di gara griffata" (cit.)


----------



## admin (15 Settembre 2012)

Sti arbitri tutti a noi li mandano


----------



## ReyMilan (15 Settembre 2012)

Ema è l'unico che corre di più


----------



## Andrea89 (15 Settembre 2012)

Tanti asterischi.


----------



## Underhill84 (15 Settembre 2012)

che cesso boateng fin'ora..... mamma mia


----------



## Degenerate X (15 Settembre 2012)

Boateng è da prendere a badilata in testa.


----------



## admin (15 Settembre 2012)

Ambrosini....


----------



## admin (15 Settembre 2012)

Acerbi è da brividi. Mamma mia.


----------



## DannySa (15 Settembre 2012)

Ohmmaamma santissima, Antoniniiiiiiiiiii!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## R41D3N (15 Settembre 2012)

Che difesa!!! Mamma mia


----------



## Degenerate X (15 Settembre 2012)

Dai ma Antonini. No dai, non è possibile. Io non posso crederci


----------



## ReyMilan (15 Settembre 2012)

Antonini e Acerbi


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Settembre 2012)

Antonini = mezzo goal dell'Atalanta.


----------



## Livestrong (15 Settembre 2012)

Che cesso acerbi


----------



## MaggieCloun (15 Settembre 2012)

cacchio palo dell'atalanta , boateng cmq non passa piu la pallaaaa


----------



## R41D3N (15 Settembre 2012)

Ma quanto facciamo schifo!??


----------



## DannySa (15 Settembre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Che cesso acerbi



Antonini ha praticamente fatto il gol dell'Atalanta a momenti..


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Settembre 2012)

Suma è stomachevole con le sue crociate contro l'arbitro.


----------



## Degenerate X (15 Settembre 2012)

In difesa ogni pallone è un possibile gol. Non possiamo andare assolutamente da nessuna parte così.


----------



## R41D3N (15 Settembre 2012)

Questa finisce come contro la samp


----------



## admin (15 Settembre 2012)

Ma Antonini come fa a giocare in Serie A?


----------



## Degenerate X (15 Settembre 2012)

GODO. Se adesso Allegri non lo lascia in tribuna PER SEMPRE è da mandare via a calci nel cu lo


----------



## ReyMilan (15 Settembre 2012)

Ema l'unico che ci crede, ancora Antoni


----------



## Colle Der Fomento (15 Settembre 2012)

Mamma mia Antonini, l'anticalcio.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Settembre 2012)

Il terzino sinistro, dov'è il nostro terzino sinistro ?


----------



## Now i'm here (15 Settembre 2012)

ambrogianni è l'ultima zavorra da cui dobbiamo liberarci, tanto valeva far piazza pulita quest'estate e mollare pure lui. 

poi è incredibile come questa squadra vada nel panico in un nanosecondo. 
facciamo un errore e subito succede il patatrac, pazzesco.


----------



## DannySa (15 Settembre 2012)

Antonini è anni che fa schifo ed è ancora titolare, qualcuno ci vuole male.


----------



## admin (15 Settembre 2012)

Dentro Bojan. Subito.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Settembre 2012)

Ci vuole un terzino serio e un difensore centrale.
Possibilmente un sostituto degno di Ambrosini.


----------



## Degenerate X (15 Settembre 2012)

Sembriamo il tonno Rio Mare. Madonna


----------



## ReyMilan (15 Settembre 2012)

Ambrosini proprio poca roba


----------



## iceman. (15 Settembre 2012)

No vabbeh che MEDIOCRI


----------



## Interista (15 Settembre 2012)

Dovete sistemare la difesa ci vorrebbe un colpo alla rijkard spostato centrale, non so con chi...
Ma mexes non e' meglio di questi qui?????


----------



## MaggieCloun (15 Settembre 2012)

ahah ricominciamo a non ammonire nessuno dell'altra squadra  , si ciao ora consigli formato superman.



Interista ha scritto:


> Dovete sistemare la difesa ci vorrebbe un colpo alla rijkard spostato centrale, non so con chi...
> Ma mexes non e' meglio di questi qui?????



si sicuramente ma e appena tornato nei convocati, non ha i 90 minuti nelle gambe


----------



## DannySa (15 Settembre 2012)

Interista ha scritto:


> Dovete sistemare la difesa ci vorrebbe un colpo alla rijkard spostato centrale, non so con chi...
> Ma mexes non e' meglio di questi qui?????



Io già sono incazzato e mi devo leggere queste cose?


----------



## admin (15 Settembre 2012)

Bravo Emanuela


----------



## Underhill84 (15 Settembre 2012)

zero gioco, zero movimento.... quando hai dei singoli così scarsi devi giocaterla col gruppo....


----------



## Interista (15 Settembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Dentro Bojan. Subito.



Va che il problema non e' l'attacco...


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Settembre 2012)

Ma pazzini sta giocando?


----------



## DannySa (15 Settembre 2012)

Eccoli i cross su misura per Pazzini, gesù....


----------



## Degenerate X (15 Settembre 2012)

Ah ma non l'ha ammonito quell'omosessuale che ha atterrato Boateng? Ma stiamo scherzando?


----------



## ReyMilan (15 Settembre 2012)

EmaDipendente xD


----------



## folletto (15 Settembre 2012)

Antonini vergognoso ma anche orsato non scherza eh


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Settembre 2012)

Pazzini è totalmente inutile all'economia del gioco, se gli arriva la palla allora puoi sperare qualcosa ma comunque niente di che.


----------



## Interista (15 Settembre 2012)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Io già sono incazzato e mi devo leggere queste cose?



E allora tieniti acerbi e bonera...

Il mercato e' chiuso, sedi fare con quello che hai mica ti prendo in giro e' la realtà ....


----------



## Underhill84 (15 Settembre 2012)

1 tiro in porta in mezzora.....


----------



## MaggieCloun (15 Settembre 2012)

non ci credo consigli formato fenomeno, antonini P E N O S O


----------



## Now i'm here (15 Settembre 2012)

sto consigli è una saponetta ma ovviamente noi non ne approfittiamo, mortacci loro.


----------



## Degenerate X (15 Settembre 2012)

Io sono allibito. Allibito.


----------



## ReyMilan (15 Settembre 2012)

Prima mossa di Ambrosini


----------



## iceman. (15 Settembre 2012)

Scarsi scarsi scarsi..
ma a fine partita la scusa in caso di mancata vittoria sara': ehh c'era la sosta.

SCHIFO TOTALE


----------



## DannySa (15 Settembre 2012)

Spero Antonini continui a fare pena, è l'unica via


----------



## Underhill84 (15 Settembre 2012)

niente insulti


----------



## Blu71 (15 Settembre 2012)

Bojan subito dentro.


----------



## MaggieCloun (15 Settembre 2012)

non ci credo ma gli arbitri c'è li becchiamo sempre noi? ma non fischia mai a favore nostro booh


----------



## chicagousait (15 Settembre 2012)

Come stiamo giocando?? Mi sn potuta collegare solo adesso


----------



## Underhill84 (15 Settembre 2012)

Boateng quando arrivò non lo buttavi in terra neanche in 2.... ora alla prima spallatina si tuffa  tirate fuori le palle checche


----------



## admin (15 Settembre 2012)

[MENTION=222]Underhill84[/MENTION] niente insulti nè parolacce, per piacere


----------



## Underhill84 (15 Settembre 2012)

che parolaccia ho detto??


----------



## iceman. (15 Settembre 2012)

Pazzini che fa le sponde


----------



## MaggieCloun (15 Settembre 2012)

chicagousait ha scritto:


> Come stiamo giocando?? Mi sn potuta collegare solo adesso


pena, l'atalanta ha gia beccato un palo,abbiamo fatto due tiri e consigli ha fatto il fenomeno, antonini lasciamo perdere pena su pena, boateng non passa mai la palla, emanuelson e l'unico che si fa un mazzo tanto corre di qui e di la ti lascio immaginare


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Settembre 2012)

El-Boa-Ema
Bojan


----------



## Alex (15 Settembre 2012)

imbarazzanti, antoni una cosa indegna


----------



## admin (15 Settembre 2012)

El Sharaawy peggiora di partita in partita


----------



## Underhill84 (15 Settembre 2012)

Briatore vicino al milan mi fa tanta paura.... prima le dichiarazioni... ora in tribuna


----------



## ReyMilan (15 Settembre 2012)

El Shaarawy che ha sprecato


----------



## DannySa (15 Settembre 2012)

Lucchini non lo salti stasera


----------



## chicagousait (15 Settembre 2012)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;20703 ha scritto:


> pena, l'atalanta ha gia beccato un palo,abbiamo fatto due tiri e consigli ha fatto il fenomeno, antonini lasciamo perdere pena su pena, boateng non passa mai la palla, emanuelson e l'unico che si fa un mazzo tanto corre di qui e di la ti lascio immaginare



Il solito Milan, insomma


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Settembre 2012)

Boateng ha la mentalità da tamarro.


----------



## ReyMilan (15 Settembre 2012)

Ammonito El 92 uff


----------



## MaggieCloun (15 Settembre 2012)

aahahahahahahahahahahahahah giallo per il faraone l'altro fatto la stessa cosa e niente arbitri ridicoli!!


----------



## DannySa (15 Settembre 2012)

Questo giallo sì (non c'era), quello su Boa in ripartenza no


----------



## folletto (15 Settembre 2012)

Orsato è gobbo


----------



## ReyMilan (15 Settembre 2012)

I cross di Abate fanno pena


----------



## admin (15 Settembre 2012)

Non stiamo facendo nemmeno male, il problema è che mancano giocatori da Milan. Chi volete che segni lì davanti?


----------



## Degenerate X (15 Settembre 2012)

L'unico modo di vincere le partite è correre, correre e correre. E non basterà sempre comunque...

La tecnica di questa squadra rasenta un livello mai visto. Emanuelson sembra Pelè, per dire...


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Settembre 2012)

Si sapeva senza ibra non si segna...


----------



## MaggieCloun (15 Settembre 2012)

finito primo tempo. sono finiti i bei tempi che andavamo in riposo con il vantaggio


----------



## I PIU' TITOLATI AL MONDO (15 Settembre 2012)

orrore .. mamma mia che pieta'


----------



## ReyMilan (15 Settembre 2012)

Che faremo nel 2tp?


----------



## DannySa (15 Settembre 2012)

Abate non becca un cross nemmeno quando ha 10 metri di spazio, altrimenti lo spara addosso al difensore che riparte senza problemi.


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (15 Settembre 2012)

Siamo una squadraccia


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (15 Settembre 2012)

Errori su errori....


----------



## Darren Marshall (15 Settembre 2012)

Antonini da ufficio indagini  Ambrosini, De Jong ed Emanuelson i migliori in campo. Speriamo di riuscire a trovare il gol, Pazzini lo vedo troppo solo in area.


----------



## I PIU' TITOLATI AL MONDO (15 Settembre 2012)

secondo me si perde 1 a 0 gol di denis...


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (15 Settembre 2012)

Tutto ciò è molto triste.
Comunque far giocare Antonini dovrebbe essere vietato per legge.


----------



## Blu71 (15 Settembre 2012)

Spero che entri SUBITO Bojan.


----------



## folletto (15 Settembre 2012)

Antonini e acerbi non voglio vederli più in campo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Settembre 2012)

Bojan al posto di Pazzini e De Sciglio al posto di Antonini.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (15 Settembre 2012)

squadra senza una minima parvenza di gioco,11 giocatori messi in campo solo per occupare la loro zona di campo,nessuna idea.E poi che non si trovi la scusa che i giocatori sono quelli che sono,è proprio la mano dell'allenatore che manca.Stiamo pagando i due anni di ibra-dipendenza,che mascheravano le mancanze del nostro allenatore


----------



## I PIU' TITOLATI AL MONDO (15 Settembre 2012)

antonini non giocherebbe nemmeno all'oratorio dai.


----------



## Underhill84 (15 Settembre 2012)

sempre peggio... io mi domando che fanno questi durante la settimana... sembra che giochino 11 uomini che manco si conoscono... non c'è un singolo movimento di squadra... tutto su azioni del singolo. Cavolo il primo anno Allegri, aveva dato un gioco... la squadra si muoveva in blocco, pressavano e si muovevano.... ora oltre a mancare i giocatori, manca anche tutto questo


----------



## Ale (15 Settembre 2012)

Sono molto preoccupato. Ho la sensazione che potremmo giocare per delle ore e non segneremmo lo stesso. Tanto vale rischiare qualcosa in piu, provare una soluzione piu offensivo, tanto non c'e' differenza tra pareggiare e perdere..


----------



## Fabriman94 (15 Settembre 2012)

Di sicuro la miglior partita che abbiamo giocato in questa stagione, ma non siamo ancora da primi posti in classifica. Terzini sempre eccellenti nell'eseguire i cross.


----------



## Sheldon92 (15 Settembre 2012)

Non capisco il masochismo di Acciuga, tiene in panchina De Sciglio per far giocare il Giovine...


----------



## The Ripper (15 Settembre 2012)

Non tutto da buttare, anzi. Ottimo pressing, condizione fisica che mi sembra ottima. La mentalità è quella sbagliata (Abate, Ambrosini e Pazzini sono da manicomio). ema mooolto in palla. 
Troppi, troppi errori dei singoli. Ho contato una dozzina di passaggi (e non parlo di cross) sbagliati nella trequarti dell'Atalanta: in queste condizioni fai fatica a creare azioni da gol e sviluppare gioco offensivo.

Serve Bojan, e un giocatore tecnico a centrocampo.

Per stasera forse è il caso di provare Ema più avanti.

El Shaarawy un po' meglio, ma sempre troppo "inutile": tiri da fuori a parte. Pazzini deve essere servito.
Sinceramente non so se sia più scarso Antonini di Abate. Antonini fa errori perché è un mediocre, però sa interpretare il ruolo, Abate no!


----------



## James Watson (15 Settembre 2012)

Una pena. Qualcuno avvisi Antonini che l'incontro è iniziato alle 20.45..


----------



## I PIU' TITOLATI AL MONDO (15 Settembre 2012)

la vedo brutta ma brutta come contro la sampdoria...


----------



## rossonero_nel_cuore (15 Settembre 2012)

Questa partita è la conferma che quest'anno lotteremo per l'Europa League T_T


----------



## ReyMilan (15 Settembre 2012)

Io toglierei Antonini e mettere De Sciglio punto


----------



## prd7 (15 Settembre 2012)

Io per 10 min stavo vedendo un bel milan, sopratutto con molti movimenti offensivi. Dopo il nulla, Abate da eliminare e anche Antonietta


----------



## Dexter (15 Settembre 2012)

antonini ha sbagliato anche quello che non si può sbagliare,in generale la difesa è da serie b. 
boateng invece mi sembra un demente,spero si svegli. faraone stranamente ha tirato 2 volte,di solito per fare un tiro ci mette 5 partite.


----------



## Frikez (15 Settembre 2012)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™ ha scritto:


> pena, l'atalanta ha gia beccato un palo,abbiamo fatto due tiri e consigli ha fatto il fenomeno, antonini lasciamo perdere pena su pena, boateng non passa mai la palla, emanuelson e l'unico che si fa un mazzo tanto corre di qui e di la ti lascio immaginare



due tiri centrali, quello fenomeno? una l'ha presa col petto e sta per fare la cavolata del secolo


----------



## Superdinho80 (15 Settembre 2012)

avevamo iniziato bene poi dopo il palo di denis ci siamo un po bloccati, speriamo meglio il secondo tempo


----------



## Z A Z A' (15 Settembre 2012)

Antonini in campo a farmi cadere i testicoli e De Sciglio in panca.Allegri 
Elsha mi sembra migliorato rispetto alle precedenti prestazioni,ma è evidente che non è una punta.Boateng niente di chè,De Jong ordinato,Acerbi a volte impreciso ma ha personalità e Emanuela sta giocando abbastanza bene.
Ah,in generale facciamo schifo.


----------



## I PIU' TITOLATI AL MONDO (15 Settembre 2012)

la squadra peggiore che io ricordi negli ultimi 10 anni..pronto ad essere smentito se qualcuno ricorda qualcosa di peggio.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (15 Settembre 2012)

Come sta andando la partita?
Non la sto vedendo, ho però notato la formazione scelta da Allegri e già mi è salito un bestemmione. 
Come si fa a mettere ambro titolare?
Ma poi perché non gioca Bojan?

E zapata?
E' rotto?
Basta Bonera in campo!


----------



## rossonero_nel_cuore (15 Settembre 2012)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Si vince facile 3-0 / 3-1. Non capisco comunque El Shaarawy dal 1 minuto.


Ma non dire ******...


----------



## Frikez (15 Settembre 2012)

Ambrosini migliore in campo, rendiamoci conto


----------



## The Ripper (15 Settembre 2012)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;20722 ha scritto:


> finito primo tempo. sono finiti i bei tempi che andavamo in riposo con il vantaggio



sì, ma da 7 anni almeno.


----------



## DannySa (15 Settembre 2012)

Ma c'era un rigore netto sul Boa con l'arbitro ad 1 metro, pazzesco


----------



## 2515 (15 Settembre 2012)

Antonini e Abate un aborto, de sciglio zoppo crossa 50 volte meglio di loro. Ma io andrei da abate a dirgli "4 anni che sei in prima squadra e non sai mettere un pallone in area di rigore senza regalarlo agli avversari, ma non ti fai schifo da solo?"
Boateng vergognoso, HA ROTTO I ******** CON STI TIRI DI *****!!! NON GUARDA NEMMENO LA PORTA, NON ALZA LA TESTA!!


----------



## ReyMilan (15 Settembre 2012)

Ma se non vinciamo con ste squadre che dobbiamo fare con le big?


----------



## MaggieCloun (15 Settembre 2012)

non lo visto e pensavo non c'era ora hanno fatto rivedere c'era il rigore su boanteg -.-, ci hanno fatto subito scontare quello che ci hanno dato a bologna, pero poi di questo non parlano parlano poi solo di quelli che ci hanno regalato...........


----------



## Andreas89 (15 Settembre 2012)

Che chiavica,mamma mia.Antonini da galera,Abate inutile,a destra c'è una voragine,Boateng fumoso,Elsha arruffone,Acerbi in versione Dio aiutaci tu,Ambro da pensione(anche se ha fatto un paio di buoni spunti).Devono rientrare alla svelta Binho,Montolivo e il fracicone,Mexes e Zapata.Altrimenti è un impresa portarci a casa la vittoria,in ogni santissima partita,con questo NON gioco!


----------



## Clint Eastwood (15 Settembre 2012)

Che pena ragazzi!


----------



## James Watson (15 Settembre 2012)

Dexter ha scritto:


> boateng invece mi sembra un demente,spero si svegli.



Ah. Allora non sono solo io che impreco ogni volta che arriva la palla a lui.


----------



## Jino (15 Settembre 2012)

Brutto milan davvero, continuo a non capire perché si insista con questo sterile modulo, se non gira non gira, basta.


----------



## MaggieCloun (15 Settembre 2012)

Frikez ha scritto:


> due tiri centrali, quello fenomeno? una l'ha presa col petto e sta per fare la cavolata del secolo



"fenomeno" nel senso che con gobbi le cacche non avrebbe parato e sarebbe entrata sicuramente


----------



## rossonero_nel_cuore (15 Settembre 2012)

Lo si sapeva ragà... Questi anni saranno un lungo calvario... Spero solo che ne valga la pena...


----------



## The Ripper (15 Settembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Non stiamo facendo nemmeno male, il problema è che mancano giocatori da Milan. Chi volete che segni lì davanti?



Esatto. Bel pressing soprattutto. Manca gioco a centrocampo (Emanuelson sa spingere palla al piede ma non sa smistare palloni), ma gli attaccanti sono sterili. 
I terzini sono andati al cross almeno 6 volte a testa (su 12 cross 1 solo buono), e abbiamo sbagliato passaggi semplici anche negli ultimi 20 metri. Se c'è carenza dal punto di vista tecnico, dei fondamentali, c'è poco, molto poco, da fare.


----------



## Nivre (15 Settembre 2012)

Calcio champagne di mister Allegri senza Ibra giocheremo meglio. 

Mamma mia che ORRORE! Il Milan più mediocre che io abbia mai visto. Zero gioco, ZERO.


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Settembre 2012)

Ma quante volte lo dobbiamo dire? Basta con ste parolacce qui dentro!!!!!!


----------



## James Watson (15 Settembre 2012)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Esatto. Bel pressing soprattutto. Manca gioco a centrocampo (Emanuelson sa spingere palla al piede ma non sa smistare palloni), ma gli attaccanti sono sterili.
> I terzini sono andati al cross almeno 6 volte a testa (su 12 cross 1 solo buono), e abbiamo sbagliato passaggi semplici anche negli ultimi 20 metri. Se c'è carenza dal punto di vista tecnico, dei fondamentali, c'è poco, molto poco, da fare.



Bel pressing spero che tu intenda per intesità, perché dovremmo fare pressing almeno 30 metri più su....


----------



## ReyMilan (15 Settembre 2012)

Iniziano altri 45' vediamo


----------



## James Watson (15 Settembre 2012)

Nivre ha scritto:


> Calcio champagne di mister Allegri senza Ibra giocheremo meglio.
> 
> Mamma mia che ORRORE! Il Milan più mediocre che io abbia mai visto. Zero gioco, ZERO.



Sì, ma qui non è più nemmeno un discorso di "senza Ibra giocheremo meglio"...
perché qui siamo
senza Ibra
senza Thiago
senza Seedorf
senza Nesta
senza miononnoincariola...


----------



## Frikez (15 Settembre 2012)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™ ha scritto:


> "fenomeno" nel senso che con gobbi le cacche non avrebbe parato e sarebbe entrata sicuramente



Vabbè dai, sembra quasi che sia "colpa" del portiere se para due tiretti da 20 metri centrali..stiamo giocando da schifo ed è già tanto che non perdiamo.


----------



## The P (15 Settembre 2012)

guardo il Milan da oltre 20 anni e non ho mai visto una squadra così brutta.

Allegri peggio allenatore della storia. Senza se e senza ma.


----------



## robs91 (15 Settembre 2012)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Una pena. Qualcuno avvisi Antonini che l'incontro è iniziato alle 20.45..



Qualcuno avvisi Allegri che Antonini non è un giocatore di calcio


----------



## vota DC (15 Settembre 2012)

Sta andando bene visto che Atalanta >>>>>> Sampdoria


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (15 Settembre 2012)

mamma che schifo boateng


----------



## The Ripper (15 Settembre 2012)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Bel pressing spero che tu intenda per intesità, perché dovremmo fare pressing almeno 30 metri più su....



30 metri più su lo fai con le punte...cosa che non fanno. Pazzini è fermo, il 92 gira a vuoto.

E credo che l'ultima cosa da fare sia abbassare i centrocampisti mettendo 4 giocatori offensivi (il famigerato 4-2-3-1)


----------



## MaggieCloun (15 Settembre 2012)

spero non entri de luca c'è le suona di brutto altrimenti


----------



## smallball (15 Settembre 2012)

che pena..


----------



## Underhill84 (15 Settembre 2012)

cmq ho visto ora.... all'altezza del 4° uomo c'è la pubblicità adatta a noi tifosi milanisti  con lo schifo che ci sorbiamo, il maloox ci serve


----------



## ReyMilan (15 Settembre 2012)

Siamo lentissimi


----------



## DannySa (15 Settembre 2012)

I cross li fa Pazzini?


----------



## Degenerate X (15 Settembre 2012)

Boateng dovrebbe prendere qualche lezione di umiltà da Nocerino. Quando prende palla con quelle braccia che gli spezzerei sembra sempre che debba fare il numero. Esaltato di stocà


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (15 Settembre 2012)

Giochiamo proprio male, possiamo fare gol solo a **** e basta


----------



## ReyMilan (15 Settembre 2012)

Orsato ferma il nostro contropiede


----------



## Now i'm here (15 Settembre 2012)

ma nemmeno nell'anno di leonardo facevamo così schifo.  

mamma mia.....sento puzza di esonero a brevissimo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Settembre 2012)

Suma invece di prendersela infantilmente con Orsato dovrebbe insultare "Il Luca" o "Il Daniele" piuttosto.


----------



## vota DC (15 Settembre 2012)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> ma nemmeno nell'anno di leonardo facevamo così schifo.



Come efficacia sì però. Permettersi certi lussi come usare Huntelaar (subito dopo diventato terzo attaccante d'Europa) in quella maniera....qui si spreca meno perché c'è meno da sprecare.


----------



## ReyMilan (15 Settembre 2012)

Entra Nocerino


----------



## Degenerate X (15 Settembre 2012)

Qualcuno mi spiega perchè è stato dato il pallone all'Atalanta?


----------



## DannySa (15 Settembre 2012)

Antonini non ha NULLA


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (15 Settembre 2012)

Ma che senso ha a sto punto aver messo dentro pannocchia dall'inizio?
Un cambio buttato, potevamo iniziare subito col noce.

Prima va via sto allenatore meglio è


----------



## Degenerate X (15 Settembre 2012)

Ma Consigli si droga o cosa? E' vero che noi siamo campioni del Mondo di tiri centrali, però...


----------



## admin (15 Settembre 2012)

Abate ragazzi. Abate.


----------



## MaggieCloun (15 Settembre 2012)

ahahahah ammonito bonera, mi sembra lo stesso arbitro di bologna, quelli del milan subito il giallo gli altri no, 

ohoh finalmente un giallo per l'atalata dopo 58 minuti era pure ora

che arbitro di popo ma come si faaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## DannySa (15 Settembre 2012)

Ogni fallo è un giallo, pure se non dovrebbe.


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Settembre 2012)

Abate inutile non ho piu parole questo non sa crossare


----------



## robs91 (15 Settembre 2012)

Abate scandaloso


----------



## Now i'm here (15 Settembre 2012)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Come efficacia sì però. Permettersi certi lussi come usare Huntelaar (subito dopo diventato terzo attaccante d'Europa) in quella maniera....qui si spreca meno perché c'è meno da sprecare.



anche qua si spreca.....l'obbligo di far giocare pannocchia 1 ora abbondante solo perchè è il capitano, de sciglio cestinato in panca solo perchè rientra quell'aborto di abate.....e potrei continuare. 

ok il materiale umano è scarso, come ha già detto qualcuno qualche pagina fa emanuelson in mezzo a tanta mediocrità sembra un top player, ma facciamo anche di tutto per peggiorarci ulteriormente la situazione.


----------



## Underhill84 (15 Settembre 2012)

orsato si merita un pò di 3° categoria dalle parti di napoli


----------



## ReyMilan (15 Settembre 2012)

Finalmente Orsato si decide


----------



## folletto (15 Settembre 2012)

Pochi dubbi sul mestiere della mamma di orsato


----------



## The Ripper (15 Settembre 2012)

Elsha non sa tirare, Abate non sa scodellare la palla in area (in 2 erano soli). 56° minuto.


----------



## folletto (15 Settembre 2012)

Vabbè dai altra sconfitta in casa in arrivo


----------



## DannySa (15 Settembre 2012)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Elsha non sa tirare, Abate non sa scodellare la palla in area (in 2 erano soli). 56° minuto.



E tiriamo centrale da 50 metri, così si va lontano


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (15 Settembre 2012)

Ma quando incontreremo una squadra seria cosa succederà?


----------



## ReyMilan (15 Settembre 2012)

Arbitro scadente


----------



## chicagousait (15 Settembre 2012)

Ma quello è fallo


----------



## Degenerate X (15 Settembre 2012)

Arbitro imbarazzante.


----------



## Underhill84 (15 Settembre 2012)

5° fallo non fischiato al limite dell'area.... avanti così


----------



## The P (15 Settembre 2012)

Ahhaah Longhi e il commentatore di MP stanno sbeffeggiando Allegri sulla tattica, ultima frase di Longhidicendo: "E' chiaro che se manca un giocatore come Ibrahimovic devi cambiare sistema di gioco".

No ma... "l'importante è che non cambiamo modo di stare in campo" (cit.).
Roba da matti


----------



## DannySa (15 Settembre 2012)

Cosa tiri???????????' cosaa?????????

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Eccolo lì


----------



## admin (15 Settembre 2012)

Ciao core


----------



## MaggieCloun (15 Settembre 2012)

ma io me ne vadooooooooooooooooooooooo no e possibile daiiiiiiiiiiiiii che vergogna mo spengo basta


----------



## Now i'm here (15 Settembre 2012)

esonero entro stasera dai, non se ne può più di sto schifo.


----------



## prd7 (15 Settembre 2012)

Allegri dimettiti che è meglio


----------



## ReyMilan (15 Settembre 2012)

Che gol  vergogna 'è lo meritiamo


----------



## chicagousait (15 Settembre 2012)

Mi sembra giusto avere anche gol


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (15 Settembre 2012)

Niente parolacce [MENTION=340]Stanis La Rochelle[/MENTION]


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Settembre 2012)

Maddai ma non se po...pure con l'atlante??


----------



## folletto (15 Settembre 2012)

Finita, secondo zero in casa


----------



## robs91 (15 Settembre 2012)

Cacciate sto medicore dai...


----------



## Ale (15 Settembre 2012)

non ci credo..


----------



## Frikez (15 Settembre 2012)

Giusto così..bellissima azione tra l'altro.


----------



## DannySa (15 Settembre 2012)

Allegri vattene prima del 70°, almeno ci leviamo di torno un allenatore che in casa con l'Atalanta prende le piste


----------



## E81 (15 Settembre 2012)

non ho più parole... che amarezza


----------



## smallball (15 Settembre 2012)

esonero in vista


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (15 Settembre 2012)

Da quando siamo con Allegri le peggio ***** in casa nostra trovano gloria, allucinante!
Cacciatelo SUBITO!!!!
Incompetente a massimi livelli


----------



## ReyMilan (15 Settembre 2012)

Allegri se non metti Bojan...


----------



## Underhill84 (15 Settembre 2012)

si meritano la serie B questi 11 senza palle.... vergogna


----------



## PyramidHead (15 Settembre 2012)

Che scandalo. Non ho parole. C'è da dire che anche Orsato ce ne sta mettendo di sua non fischiando alcun fallo a nostro favore.


----------



## Colle Der Fomento (15 Settembre 2012)

Io aspetto il 31 agosto (cit.)


----------



## rossonero_nel_cuore (15 Settembre 2012)

Raga ripeto.. Speriamo ne valga la pena per i prossimi anni...


----------



## admin (15 Settembre 2012)

La squadra è davvero imbarazzante, ma non si può andare avanti così.


----------



## DannySa (15 Settembre 2012)

Abbiati ogni tiro è un gol comunque, va detto, bella azione ma Abbiati inguardabile


----------



## admin (15 Settembre 2012)

Adesso mette Bojan?


----------



## Ale (15 Settembre 2012)

Allegri sta riuscendo nell'impresa di far rimpiangere leonardo...


----------



## The Ripper (15 Settembre 2012)

Che nessuno nomini più El Shaarawy. L'unico attaccante al mondo che interpreta il ruolo come un terzino.

Ma va bene così... bisogna toccare il fondo per far aprire gli occhi a tutti.


----------



## smallball (15 Settembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> La squadra è davvero imbarazzante, ma non si può andare avanti così.



Fortunatamente son arrivati i 3 punti di Bologna,perche' lo schifo e' totale


----------



## robs91 (15 Settembre 2012)

Ma cosa aspetta a mettere Bojan?Mamma mia nn lo sopporto più...


----------



## prd7 (15 Settembre 2012)

ma non è inferiore all'atalanta dai... è imbarazzante ma non inferiore all'atalanta.


----------



## Degenerate X (15 Settembre 2012)

Si inizia con le barelle. Alè.


----------



## Ghantz (15 Settembre 2012)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Abbiati ogni tiro è un gol comunque, va detto, bella azione ma Abbiati inguardabile



Si effettivamente i suoi tuffi sono pari a zero per il 90% delle volte...


----------



## ReyMilan (15 Settembre 2012)

Vediamo Bojan...


----------



## DannySa (15 Settembre 2012)

Uguale alla prima partita, già finita


----------



## prd7 (15 Settembre 2012)

stagione sfigata... anche sotto questo punto di vista


----------



## admin (15 Settembre 2012)

El Shaarawy scandaloso


----------



## ReyMilan (15 Settembre 2012)

Clamorosa palla gol in tre niente...


----------



## robs91 (15 Settembre 2012)

ma togli antonini......vabbè dai spero venga cacciato


----------



## iceman. (15 Settembre 2012)

Abbiati 10 ore per scendere a terra ahahah che scarso


----------



## Degenerate X (15 Settembre 2012)

Mamma mia però, un viaggino a Lourdes in queste due settimane no? Mamma mia.


----------



## chicagousait (15 Settembre 2012)

Nn una, nn due, ma tre smiolate davanti alla porta .


----------



## Colle Der Fomento (15 Settembre 2012)

Alla 7' c'è il derby, io non oso immaginare.


----------



## Principe (15 Settembre 2012)

Allegri sei un somaro sei un somaro sei un somaro


----------



## prd7 (15 Settembre 2012)

Comunque la tassa Cigarini è da pagare sempre, incredibile...


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (15 Settembre 2012)

Fuori il faraone. 
Ok che fa schifo, ma siamo sotto cavolo, fuori antonietta e metti emanuela terzino e giochiamo con le 3 punte con bojan....


----------



## The Ripper (15 Settembre 2012)

Ma era con Ancelotti che eravamo in zona retrocessione a metà ottobre?


----------



## Degenerate X (15 Settembre 2012)

Si vabbe ciao Allegri che chiede consigli a Ambrosini...


----------



## ReyMilan (15 Settembre 2012)

Pazzini si è svegliato troppo tardi


----------



## vota DC (15 Settembre 2012)

Mah ho Denis, Abbiati e De Sciglio. Uno non gioca, uno fa solo assist e l'altro annulla tutto beccandosi il gol. E ho pure El Sha.


----------



## prd7 (15 Settembre 2012)

non ci arriviamo mai sul pallone... pazzesco


----------



## DannySa (15 Settembre 2012)

E allora diteloooo, è serie B, manco un po' di kulo mai


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (15 Settembre 2012)

Non lo sopporto proprio più sto pagliaccio di allenatore, mi sta risalendo l'odio pregresso dell'anno scorso per via dello scudetto regalato ai gobbi.

Dio mio, spero davvero che lo caccino via, ho tanta paura che questo rimanga fino a quando non farà danni irreparabili


----------



## robs91 (15 Settembre 2012)

tutte le nostre azioni nascono da emanuela e ho detto tutto


----------



## MaggieCloun (15 Settembre 2012)

si va bene abbiamo capito che stasera non vuole entrare, stacco va che sono stanca di mangiarmi di nervoso ormai vincono tutti contro di noi pena pena e ancora pena


----------



## chicagousait (15 Settembre 2012)

Boateng ha avuto un'involuzione assurda


----------



## prd7 (15 Settembre 2012)

ma mettere niang e togliere antonini?


----------



## robs91 (15 Settembre 2012)

Nocerello alè


----------



## DannySa (15 Settembre 2012)

Nocerino ma vattene, scarso oltre che sfigato


----------



## Degenerate X (15 Settembre 2012)

Da solo in area piccola la vuole stoppare. 

Seems legit.


----------



## ReyMilan (15 Settembre 2012)

Ma quante occasioni?


----------



## robs91 (15 Settembre 2012)

babba bia squadra senza capo nè coda

- - - Aggiornato - - -

abate sparati


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (15 Settembre 2012)

Non passiamo neanche il girone di champion scandaloso con questo allenatore di sto passo


----------



## ReyMilan (15 Settembre 2012)

Che tiri di Noce...


----------



## Colle Der Fomento (15 Settembre 2012)

Constant per Emanuela, di male in peggio n


----------



## robs91 (15 Settembre 2012)

ma che cambio è?boh sempre più allibito


----------



## The Ripper (15 Settembre 2012)

Ma abate ha ancora qualche fan qui dentro?

C'è poco da fare. Anche Emanuelson, positivo nei primi 45 minuti, è stato pessimo nel secondo tempo. Non abbiamo giocatori all'altezza. Ema, Abate, Antonini, El Sha, Ambrosini, non sarebbero titolari manco nell'Atalanta.


----------



## prd7 (15 Settembre 2012)

cambio inspiegabile...


----------



## admin (15 Settembre 2012)

Ah beh. Ci mancava solo Costantino.


----------



## prd7 (15 Settembre 2012)

The Ripper allegri è stato scandaloso questa sera... ammettilo


----------



## ReyMilan (15 Settembre 2012)

Perchè toglie Ema, ma Allegri che cambi fai!!??


----------



## Degenerate X (15 Settembre 2012)

Emanuelson giocava troppo "bene", meglio sostituirlo.


----------



## vota DC (15 Settembre 2012)

Ma de Jong come gioca? Io l'ho in rosa ma non l'ho schierato perché mi sembrava un tipo falloso e difensivo....invece ad essere ammonito senza concludere niente è El Shar


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (15 Settembre 2012)

Entra constant ahahahahahahah, CONSTANT!!!!

C'è ancora qualcuno che osa difendere sto qui????


----------



## Underhill84 (15 Settembre 2012)

esoneratelo..... Questo schifo non è giustificato da una società di ladri...


----------



## folletto (15 Settembre 2012)

Ma che cambio è, ha tolto l'unico che sa crossare.....


----------



## If Everyone Cared (15 Settembre 2012)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Ma abate ha ancora qualche fan qui dentro?
> 
> C'è poco da fare. Anche Emanuelson, positivo nei primi 45 minuti, è stato pessimo nel secondo tempo. Non abbiamo giocatori all'altezza. Ema, Abate, Antonini, El Sha, Ambrosini, non sarebbero titolari manco nell'Atalanta.



ma basta, su.


----------



## Principe (15 Settembre 2012)

Vai fuori allegri prima che sia troppo tardi


----------



## Degenerate X (15 Settembre 2012)

Io non so se riesco a fare più di un anno così. Ho dei limiti anche io...


----------



## Underhill84 (15 Settembre 2012)

allegri sta facendo di tutto per farsi esonerare dai... Bojan + evanescente dell'egiziano


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (15 Settembre 2012)

Ma non si può riattivare la tag del vecchio forum su forum free temporaneamente almeno per le partite?


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Settembre 2012)

Pieta che aborto ma come siamo messi male dio mio...contro l'anderlecht le prendiamo!!!


----------



## admin (15 Settembre 2012)

Boateng ormai tira solo in porta


----------



## Alex (15 Settembre 2012)

mi sto convincendo sempre più dell'inadeguatezza di allegri, nonostante il livello pessimo dei giocatori


----------



## Colle Der Fomento (15 Settembre 2012)

Ma dove crossa Antonini? Ma dove? Dove?????


----------



## Degenerate X (15 Settembre 2012)

Cioè non riesce a crossare da dentro l'area. Rimango allibito.


----------



## robs91 (15 Settembre 2012)

imbarazzanti


----------



## ReyMilan (15 Settembre 2012)

Tutti liberi difesa incredibile


----------



## DannySa (15 Settembre 2012)

Bonera era andato in porta con 2 uomini liberi in area, ditemi voi...


----------



## admin (15 Settembre 2012)

Mi sto vergognando


----------



## Underhill84 (15 Settembre 2012)

se lo strameritavano il 2-0


----------



## Andrea89 (15 Settembre 2012)

Fanno pena.


----------



## Barragan (15 Settembre 2012)

Ma la chat è nascosta?


----------



## Degenerate X (15 Settembre 2012)

Si no ma guardate che roba. Qua ci vuole un anno di pausa e tutti a Lourdes.


----------



## alcyppa (15 Settembre 2012)

Povero Milan


----------



## robs91 (15 Settembre 2012)

rimpiango il mortazza


----------



## Now i'm here (15 Settembre 2012)

ma cosa siamo diventati ? ma cos'è sta roba ? 

qua deve saltare qualche testa.


----------



## Barragan (15 Settembre 2012)

Io ho spento da quando ho sentito che entrava Costant.


----------



## The Ripper (15 Settembre 2012)

Tutto come previsto e come molti volevano (io compreso) ad inizio stagione: un Milan disarmato.

Bene così.


----------



## SarewokSPR (15 Settembre 2012)

che schifo mi hanno tolto la passione


----------



## alcyppa (15 Settembre 2012)

Ma si sapeva che finiva così...ci siamo suicidati il giorno che abbiamo venduto fibra e thiago


----------



## DannySa (15 Settembre 2012)

Bonera al tiro ahahahah e vogliamo pareggiare


----------



## Degenerate X (15 Settembre 2012)

Dai ancora 3-4 minuti e poi è finita un'altra agonia.


----------



## ReyMilan (15 Settembre 2012)

5'


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (15 Settembre 2012)

Pure 5 minuti di recupero da sorbirsi


----------



## iceman. (15 Settembre 2012)

GODO.


Scommetto che Allergia dira': non potevamo fare di piu', i ragazzi hanno fatto una buona partita"


----------



## E81 (15 Settembre 2012)

seriamente, rischiamo di andare in serie B...


----------



## Petrecte (15 Settembre 2012)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Tutto come previsto e come molti volevano (io compreso) ad inizio stagione: un Milan disarmato.
> 
> Bene così.



E Allegri é l'unico innocente vero?


----------



## ReyMilan (15 Settembre 2012)

Poche ore e Allegri si fa le valigie


----------



## Underhill84 (15 Settembre 2012)

abbiamo perso 2 scontri salvezza...


----------



## The Ripper (15 Settembre 2012)

Abbiamo giocato in 8


----------



## Barragan (15 Settembre 2012)

Non è che se arriva chicchessia facciamo triplete. L'ottavo posto sarebbe un successo.


----------



## folletto (15 Settembre 2012)

Siamo il nulla più totale


----------



## Now i'm here (15 Settembre 2012)

ma quel cane di manfredini non era coinvolto nelle scommesse ? cosa ci fa ancora in campo ?


----------



## Tifo'o (15 Settembre 2012)

Sampdoria ed atalanta in casa dopo 3 giornate è una cosa vergognosa penso nemmeno con tabarez e terim si sia toccato cosi il fondo


----------



## dyablo65 (15 Settembre 2012)

facciamo ridere

e allegri di piu'

oggi il sassuolo ha giocato meglio......vergogna


----------



## The Ripper (15 Settembre 2012)

Petrecte ha scritto:


> E Allegri é l'unico innocente vero?



Allegri deve andare via. 
se Allegri va via si mette il timbro sulla crisi reale che in molti non vogliono vedere.

Io sono per l'addio di Allegri, forse non ci siamo capiti...

La squadra deve andare in mano ad un Tassotti, o Filippo Galli...


----------



## Degenerate X (15 Settembre 2012)

Poveri i cristi che vanno pure allo stadio.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (15 Settembre 2012)

Contro chi abbiamo la prima partita di champion?


----------



## admin (15 Settembre 2012)

Degenerate X ha scritto:


> Poveri i cristi che vanno pure allo stadio.



Poveri Cristi? Sono stati loro ad appoggiare questo scempio


----------



## dyablo65 (15 Settembre 2012)

era comodo avere ibra ... eh SCARSO di un allenatore..

VAI AD ALLENARE I BARBONCINI VA


----------



## bmb (15 Settembre 2012)

Mai visto uno scempio del genere.


----------



## prd7 (15 Settembre 2012)

Si ma chi dovrebbe subentrare ad Allegri? fatemi capire....


----------



## ReyMilan (15 Settembre 2012)

Crisi

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Crisi


----------



## Colle Der Fomento (15 Settembre 2012)

Salta Allegri, per forza.


----------



## Andrea89 (15 Settembre 2012)

Ridicoli.Serve una scossa,Allegri fuori dalle balls.


----------



## I PIU' TITOLATI AL MONDO (15 Settembre 2012)

fortuna che almeno ho vinto un po di soldi sapendo che avremmo perso 1 a 0


----------



## Underhill84 (15 Settembre 2012)

neanche un minimo di contestazione? ridicoli


----------



## Fabriman94 (15 Settembre 2012)

Mammamia secondo tempo abominevole, neanche con la difesa in avanti riusciamo a tirare in porta.


----------



## Now i'm here (15 Settembre 2012)

zaccheroni in confronto era un fenomeno.


----------



## DannySa (15 Settembre 2012)

Calendario facile all'inizio[cit.]
Preferivo Juve Inter Roma e Lazio a Roma di fila a 'sto punto


----------



## Ale (15 Settembre 2012)

che vergogna.


----------



## folletto (15 Settembre 2012)

Sarà una stagione straziante


----------



## Livestrong (15 Settembre 2012)

Ridicoli


----------



## Degenerate X (15 Settembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Poveri Cristi? Sono stati loro ad appoggiare questo scempio



Non tutti si fanno millemila ***** mentali sulla squadra del cuore. Vanno semplicemente allo stadio per divertirsi e per seguire la propria passione. Come faccio io quando vado allo stadio (raramente), mi immedesimo. E mi fanno pena.


----------



## Bawert (15 Settembre 2012)




----------



## Colle Der Fomento (15 Settembre 2012)

Gli unici che si salvano sono Acerbi e De Jong.


----------



## The P (15 Settembre 2012)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Allegri deve andare via.
> se Allegri va via si mette il timbro sulla crisi reale che in molti non vogliono vedere.
> 
> Io sono per l'addio di Allegri, forse non ci siamo capiti...
> ...



e se succede sono pronto a fare una scommessa: *se con uno di loro il Milan gioca peggio io non posto più sul forum. Promesso!*


----------



## Principe (15 Settembre 2012)

Eh ma qua c'è gente che allegri lo difendeva a spada tratta dove sei dumbaghi ? Non ti vedo in trincea a difendere l'allenatore piu indecente che abbia mai visto fuori dalle palle


----------



## Lollo7zar (15 Settembre 2012)

Colle Der Fomento ha scritto:


> Gli unici che si salvano sono Acerbi e De Jong.



bah acerbi stava dando via libera al gol di denis al primo tempo...


----------



## iceman. (15 Settembre 2012)

Ora speriamo di uscire ai gironi


----------



## DannySa (15 Settembre 2012)

'A sto punto ci si gioca sempre la sconfitta, si vince sempre.


----------



## Blu71 (15 Settembre 2012)

Abbiamo una squadra meno che mediocre.


----------



## I PIU' TITOLATI AL MONDO (15 Settembre 2012)

terim fu mandato via per molto meno


----------



## Colle Der Fomento (15 Settembre 2012)

Lollo7zar ha scritto:


> bah acerbi stava dando via libera al gol di denis al primo tempo...


Prima è stato Antonini, guarda bene


----------



## I PIU' TITOLATI AL MONDO (15 Settembre 2012)

DannySa ha scritto:


> 'A sto punto ci si gioca sempre la sconfitta, si vince sempre.


infatti ho vinto come contro la sampdoria..


----------



## ReyMilan (15 Settembre 2012)

11 bidoni


----------



## Graxx (15 Settembre 2012)

Con Allegri si inizia sempre una chiavica...ma quest'anno siamo messi proprio male...non c'è Ibra che inventa e Thiago che salva e vengono fuori tutti i limiti di squadra e allenatore che oggi ha fatto dei cambi da mani nei capelli...lottiamo per l'europa league...pochi caxxi e come ogni anno aspettiamo che passi quest'inizio per poi magari ricrederci...ma ho molti dubbi...


----------



## prd7 (15 Settembre 2012)

Comunque ora non rendiamo Allegri il capro espiatorio... la colpa è di Galliani e Berlusconi in primis.


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (15 Settembre 2012)

Quest'anno è così. Ormai mi sono già messo l'anima in pace.


----------



## The Ripper (15 Settembre 2012)

prd7 ha scritto:


> Si ma chi dovrebbe subentrare ad Allegri? fatemi capire....



Tassotti, Galli, Inzaghi, Costacurta, magari richiamano Stroppa.
Giusto che sia così.


----------



## Z A Z A' (15 Settembre 2012)

Giocatori ridicoli,allenatore ridicolo,dirigenti ridicoli.Mi chiedo come sarà questa stagione...


----------



## Nivre (15 Settembre 2012)

Quest'anno ci stupreranno cani e porci. Mi viene veramente da piangere


----------



## dyablo65 (15 Settembre 2012)

non abbiamo gli uomini e non abbiamo uno STRA***** di gioco.


----------



## Fabriman94 (15 Settembre 2012)

Tassotti è scuola sacchi, lui è il sostituto ideale.


----------



## Superdinho80 (15 Settembre 2012)

montolivo e robinho sono indispensabili per noi e forse anche pato e mexes se si riprendono


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (15 Settembre 2012)

Le figure di ***** che faremo in Champions ... non ci posso pensare!


----------



## DannySa (15 Settembre 2012)

Disabbonatevi a sky, milan channel, mi sembra quasi obbligato.


----------



## Amedeo123 (15 Settembre 2012)

tutta colpa del presidente  salve a tutti


----------



## Heisenberg (15 Settembre 2012)

1) Forza lotta vincerai non ti lasceremo mai. E' bene ricordarlo.

2) Allegri va esonerato subito.


----------



## Lollo7zar (15 Settembre 2012)

cmq il problema grosso è difensivo, troppe occasioni subite


----------



## James Watson (15 Settembre 2012)

Scusate. Fatemi capire una cosa. 
Perché se no sono io a sentirmi veramente fuori dal mondo.
Oggettivamente parlando, ma seriamente però, che cosa vi aspettavate di diverso, da questo inizio di stagione?


----------



## Bawert (15 Settembre 2012)

Grazie Bresidente


----------



## dyablo65 (15 Settembre 2012)

l'antennista folle ha detto che lottiamo per lo scudetto..forse in un altro sport.

ma chi ha portato questi pseudogiocatori al milan.....

gli abbonamenti DOVEVANO ESSERE 0


----------



## Principe (15 Settembre 2012)

Heisenberg ha scritto:


> 1) Forza lotta vincerai non ti lasceremo mai. E' bene ricordarlo.
> 
> 2) Allegri va esonerato subito.



Quotone


----------



## Andreas89 (15 Settembre 2012)

Uno strazio senza fine!

Sono indegni giocatori,presidente,allenatore,dirigenti!


----------



## Fabriman94 (15 Settembre 2012)

La cosa migliore al momento sarebbe cambiare modulo ed impostare una formazione più offensiva, visto che Pazzini ha bisogno di supporto e i nostri terzini nei cross sono veramente scarsi scarsi.


----------



## ReyMilan (15 Settembre 2012)

Io proverei Tassotti per il dopo Allegri


----------



## James Watson (15 Settembre 2012)

Bawert ha scritto:


> Grazie Bresidente



.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> La cosa migliore al momento sarebbe cambiare modulo ed impostare una formazione più offensiva, visto che Pazzini ha bisogno di supporto e i nostri terzini nei cross sono veramente scarsi scarsi.



Come la metteresti in campo tu?


----------



## Fabriman94 (15 Settembre 2012)

Allegri è un mediocre sia nella preparazione atletica (con lui gli infortuni sono aumentati di molto a partire dall'anno dello scudetto) e non è riuscito ad impostare un gioco a questa squadra, anche perchè non riesce a proporre qualcosa di diverso dal 4-3-1-2.


----------



## pennyhill (15 Settembre 2012)

Due sconfitte nelle prime due gare casalinghe, quando è successo l’ultima volta?


----------



## Amedeo123 (15 Settembre 2012)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Allegri è un mediocre sia nella preparazione atletica (con lui gli infortuni sono aumentati di molto a partire dall'anno dello scudetto) e non è riuscito ad impostare un gioco a questa squadra, anche perchè non riesce a proporre qualcosa di diverso dal 4-3-1-2.



senza calcitori che deve fare ? fanno tutti pena


----------



## robs91 (15 Settembre 2012)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Scusate. Fatemi capire una cosa.
> Perché se no sono io a sentirmi veramente fuori dal mondo.
> Oggettivamente parlando, ma seriamente però, che cosa vi aspettavate di diverso, da questo inizio di stagione?



Di non perdere in casa contro Atalanta e Sampdoria.Dai su avremo una squadra ridicola ma non da serie b.


----------



## Livestrong (15 Settembre 2012)

Togli allegri, metti galli.... Cambia poco o nulla


----------



## SarewokSPR (15 Settembre 2012)

la colpa non è di allegri la colpa è precisamente di 2 persone che hanno rovinato una squadra e infangheranno la storia


----------



## Amedeo123 (15 Settembre 2012)

SarewokSPR ha scritto:


> la colpa non è di allegri la colpa è precisamente di 2 persone che hanno rovinato una squadra e infangheranno la storia



quoto.


----------



## saiyansaseru (15 Settembre 2012)

Che squallore.

Come detto da tempo immemore,un allenatore come il sig.Allegri non è da Milan,ma qui lo si proteggeva abbagliati dalle capacità di Ibra e Thiago che coprivano le enormi lacune di una squadra incapace di giocare a calcio senza sfruttare le individualità. Non esiste un gioco,non c'entra nemmeno il modulo,la squadra non sa cosa fare,come muoversi. Vogliamo parlare che da quando è a Milanello i giocatori gli infortuni sono più che raddoppiati? I giocatori che non vestono più la nostra maglia sono solo un alibi,perdere i primi due matches in casa della stagione contro Atalanta e Sampdoria non è ammissibile. Trovatevi un hobby,quest'anno ci sarà solo da piangere. Europa League? Sì,dopo essere usciti con ******a dalla CL per giocare contro le *****,tempo 2-3 mesi e saremo già fuori da tutto. E' la fine.


----------



## James Watson (15 Settembre 2012)

Amedeo123 ha scritto:


> senza calcitori che deve fare ? fanno tutti pena



Ma infatti, ma io non capisco... continuate a parlare di modulo, vi siete fissati con la storia del modulo. Con i calciatori (ahahah) che abbiamo in rosa con che modulo volete giocare? non possiamo giocare con il 4-4-2, non possiamo giocare con il 4-3-3 puro, manco con il 4-2-3-1 allo stato attuale, che facciamo? il 4-5-1?


----------



## DannySa (15 Settembre 2012)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Scusate. Fatemi capire una cosa.
> Perché se no sono io a sentirmi veramente fuori dal mondo.
> Oggettivamente parlando, ma seriamente però, che cosa vi aspettavate di diverso, da questo inizio di stagione?



Che domanda, abbiamo un organico inferiore alle temibilissime Sampdoria e Atalanta? stiamo scherzando?
Qui il problema è bello grosso e per ora è stato solo nascosto dal primo anno abbastanza fortunoso (visto che pure lì si stava per bruciare uno scudetto da stravincere per come si erano messe le cose).
Insomma nessuno si aspettava nulla per la stagione ma quando perdi in casa senza mostrare un minimo di gioco con squadre che si devono salvare e due volte di fila, va bene l'incompetenza della società ma è inaccettabile, queste partite almeno dovremmo vincerle con convinzione, invece siamo NULLI.


----------



## Gre-No-Li (15 Settembre 2012)

Tanta buona volontà, un po' di sfortuna, ma il Milan attuale è da mezza classifica. A me Allegri non è per niente simpatico, però il vero colpevole è il signor Berlusconi, che ha impedito la cessione di Pato e poi ha venduto i due migliori.


----------



## James Watson (15 Settembre 2012)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Di non perdere in casa contro Atalanta e Sampdoria.Dai su avremo una squadra ridicola ma non da serie b.



Sulla carta.


----------



## Fabriman94 (15 Settembre 2012)

James Watson ha scritto:


> .
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



Visto che attaccanti come Pazzini, hanno bisogno di gente che gli sappia mettere i palloni per bene, penso che affiancato da due attaccanti dietro (El Shaarawy, Bojan ad esempio) possa rendere di più. E' solo una mia opinione, visto che questa squadra ha fatto ****** per ben tre volte di fila (anche a Bologna non abbiamo fatto bene nel gioco, regalando un sacco di opportunità ai felsinei) l'unica speranza è cambiare modulo.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (15 Settembre 2012)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Scusate. Fatemi capire una cosa.
> Perché se no sono io a sentirmi veramente fuori dal mondo.
> Oggettivamente parlando, ma seriamente però, che cosa vi aspettavate di diverso, da questo inizio di stagione?



Mi aspetto che questo milan mediocre vinca contro atalanta e samp e prenda le imbarcate da napule juve e company.
Invece prendiamo le imbarcate pure dalla samp e dall'atalanta in CASA.

Il milan non è inferiore ad atalanta e samp dai su.

Questo inizio ci stava se incontravamo Roma Napule o che ne so Lazio Inter, non certo la sampdoria e l'atalanta...


----------



## admin (15 Settembre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Togli allegri, metti galli.... Cambia poco o nulla



Esattamente.


----------



## James Watson (15 Settembre 2012)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Che domanda, abbiamo un organico inferiore alle temibilissime Sampdoria e Atalanta? stiamo scherzando?
> Qui il problema è bello grosso e per ora è stato solo nascosto dal primo anno abbastanza fortunoso (visto che pure lì si stava per bruciare uno scudetto da stravincere per come si erano messe le cose).
> Insomma nessuno si aspettava nulla per la stagione ma quando perdi in casa senza mostrare un minimo di gioco con squadre che si devono salvare e due volte di fila, va bene l'incompetenza della società ma è inaccettabile, queste partite almeno dovremmo vincerle con convinzione, invece siamo NULLI.



Dunque vediamo, mi viene per esempio in mente il fatto che l'atalanta in mezzo al campo c'ha un certo cigarini. Caspita, ho detto cigarini, non certamente xavi. Peccato che però il signor Cigarini a livello di costruzione di gioco da tranquillamente tre piste ai nostri tre centrocampisti titolari di questa sera. Devo continuare?


----------



## Interista (15 Settembre 2012)

Amedeo123 ha scritto:


> senza calcitori che deve fare ? fanno tutti pena


Infatti....
Con questi 4 dietro con il 4231 ne prendete 4 a partita sorry .....


----------



## James Watson (15 Settembre 2012)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Visto che attaccanti come Pazzini, hanno bisogno di gente che gli sappia mettere i palloni per bene, penso che affiancato da due attaccanti dietro (El Shaarawy, Bojan ad esempio) possa rendere di più. E' solo una mia opinione, visto che questa squadra ha fatto ****** per ben tre volte di fila (anche a Bologna non abbiamo fatto bene nel gioco, regalando un sacco di opportunità ai felsinei) l'unica speranza è cambiare modulo.



Sulla carta ti darei anche totalmente ragione, il fatto però è che, adesso come adesso NON puoi schierare Pazzini Elsha e Bojan. A parte che gli ultimi due si sono dimostrati totalmente inconsistenti nelle prime tre uscite (passi l'impegno che ci ha messo stasera elsha), ma se a uno dei due si gira una caviglia chi mettiamo in attacco? non c'è più nessuno!


----------



## Gre-No-Li (15 Settembre 2012)

Ho visto un Nocerino che è letteralmente l'ombra del giocatore dell'anno scorso. Senza Ibra sembra un fantasma.


----------



## Fabriman94 (15 Settembre 2012)

Io non metto in dubbio il fatto che abbiamo dei giocatori mediocri, almeno la maggior parte, specie in centrocampo, ma il vero problema è che non riusciamo ad attaccare e non si può dire che il 4-3-1-2 attualmente sia la formazione adatta al Milan, perchè non è affatto così. E poi Allegri le sue colpe le ha, a prescindere dal modulo, come fai a togliermi De Sciglio che ha fatto due buonissime gare, con Antonini, suvvia.


----------



## andre (15 Settembre 2012)

abbiamo una difesa imbarazzante, è impossibile giocare col 4-2-3-1, sarebbe un suicidio tattico


----------



## James Watson (15 Settembre 2012)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Mi aspetto che questo milan mediocre vinca contro atalanta e samp e prenda le imbarcate da napule juve e company.
> Invece prendiamo le imbarcate pure dalla samp e dall'atalanta in CASA.



L'Atalanta non è affatto una squadra mediocre. Il Milan, attualmente, non è neanche una squadra.


----------



## DannySa (15 Settembre 2012)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Dunque vediamo, mi viene per esempio in mente il fatto che l'atalanta in mezzo al campo c'ha un certo cigarini. Caspita, ho detto cigarini, non certamente xavi. Peccato che però il signor Cigarini a livello di costruzione di gioco da tranquillamente tre piste ai nostri tre centrocampisti titolari di questa sera. Devo continuare?



Ambrosini che non si regge in piedi ed è scarsissimo non l'ho fatto giocare io 60 minuti, il sostituto di Montolivo magari andava comprato quando era ora e adesso paghi, l'attacco non funziona e ha tolto l'unico in palla, ma del resto uno che continua a fidarsi ciecamente di gente come Bonera o Antonini che sono giocatori da LegaPro deve essere un grande allenatore esente da colpe.
Allegri è un buon allenatore a Cagliari, al Milan non si impone né come allenatore né in nient'altro, l'anno scorso comandava Ibra, quest'anno regna l'anarchia e le scelte sbagliate a prescindere.
Un allenatore con le palle Antonini non lo fa più giocare, Ambrosini lo manda in guerra, poi la questione della preparazione che ci affossa ogni anno, come se non fossimo abbastanza scarsi e sfigati di nostro.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (15 Settembre 2012)

acciughiani = berlusconiani


----------



## Z A Z A' (15 Settembre 2012)

Ma perchè ragazzi,voi cosa suggerite?Se cambiare allenatore o almeno modo di "giocare" non vi sembra corretto,cosa proporreste?


----------



## andre (15 Settembre 2012)

pazzini è troppo statico, non permette ai centrocampisti di inserirsi, dovrebbe tagliare o muoversi comunque molto di più. mi sembra un palo a volte


----------



## Principe (15 Settembre 2012)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Dunque vediamo, mi viene per esempio in mente il fatto che l'atalanta in mezzo al campo c'ha un certo cigarini. Caspita, ho detto cigarini, non certamente xavi. Peccato che però il signor Cigarini a livello di costruzione di gioco da tranquillamente tre piste ai nostri tre centrocampisti titolari di questa sera. Devo continuare?



Ma non dire fesserie....., pensi davvero che ci sia qualcuno che oggettivamente pensa che l'Atalanta sia meglio del Milan? Dai racconta altre barzellette per difendere allegri .,.,, vogliamo parlare dei cambi che ha fatto???? Che non si possa lottare per lo scudetto o la champions okey ma che si possa affermare che l'Atalanta e' meglio mi fa davvero adirare


----------



## Livestrong (15 Settembre 2012)

C'è poco da proporre con la squadra che abbiamo


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (15 Settembre 2012)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Sulla carta ti darei anche totalmente ragione, il fatto però è che, adesso come adesso NON puoi schierare Pazzini Elsha e Bojan. A parte che gli ultimi due si sono dimostrati totalmente inconsistenti nelle prime tre uscite (passi l'impegno che ci ha messo stasera elsha), ma se a uno dei due si gira una caviglia chi mettiamo in attacco? non c'è più nessuno!



Sempre meglio che non fare niente e perdere con squadre come Samp e Atalanta.

C'è sempre Niang poi.


----------



## andre (15 Settembre 2012)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Ma perchè ragazzi,voi cosa suggerite?Se cambiare allenatore o almeno modo di "giocare" non vi sembra corretto,cosa proporreste?



ormai nulla, i giocatori che hai te li tieni, sarà una stagione mediocre come ci si aspettava. cambiare allenatore non servirebbe a nulla


----------



## James Watson (15 Settembre 2012)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Io non metto in dubbio il fatto che abbiamo dei giocatori mediocri, almeno la maggior parte, specie in centrocampo, ma il vero problema è che non riusciamo ad attaccare e non si può dire che il 4-3-1-2 attualmente sia la formazione adatta al Milan, perchè non è affatto così. E poi Allegri le sue colpe le ha, a prescindere dal modulo, come fai a togliermi De Sciglio che ha fatto due buonissime gare, con Antonini, suvvia.



Certo, certo, io non sto mettendo in dubbio quello che stai dicendo. Vorrei solo cercare di capire quali alternative ci possono essere.. perché sinceramente io più ci penso e meno ne trovo...


----------



## smallball (15 Settembre 2012)

Siamo di una pochezza tecnica imbarazzante


----------



## Andreas89 (15 Settembre 2012)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Due sconfitte nelle prime due gare casalinghe, quando è successo l’ultima volta?



Nel '32!


----------



## andre (15 Settembre 2012)

Principe ha scritto:


> Ma non dire fesserie....., pensi davvero che ci sia qualcuno che oggettivamente pensa che l'Atalanta sia meglio del Milan? Dai racconta altre barzellette per difendere allegri .,.,, vogliamo parlare dei cambi che ha fatto???? Che non si possa lottare per lo scudetto o la champions okey ma che si possa affermare che l'Atalanta e' meglio mi fa davvero adirare


denis, morales, bonaventura, lucchini, cigarini, biondini...tutti ottimi giocatori. se poi preferisci ambrosini a centrocampo anzichè cigarini...


----------



## Amedeo123 (15 Settembre 2012)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Che domanda, abbiamo un organico inferiore alle temibilissime Sampdoria e Atalanta? stiamo scherzando?
> Qui il problema è bello grosso e per ora è stato solo nascosto dal primo anno abbastanza fortunoso (visto che pure lì si stava per bruciare uno scudetto da stravincere per come si erano messe le cose).
> Insomma nessuno si aspettava nulla per la stagione ma quando perdi in casa senza mostrare un minimo di gioco con squadre che si devono salvare e due volte di fila, va bene l'incompetenza della società ma è inaccettabile, queste partite almeno dovremmo vincerle con convinzione, invece siamo NULLI.




Attualmente il nostro livello è pari al loro


----------



## Nivre (15 Settembre 2012)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Oggettivamente parlando, ma seriamente però, che cosa vi aspettavate di diverso, da questo inizio di stagione?




Almeno un po' di gioco niente di cosi clamoroso.

Venire umiliati in casa da Atalanta e Sampdoria non è il massimo.


----------



## Tesla (15 Settembre 2012)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Scusate. Fatemi capire una cosa.
> Perché se no sono io a sentirmi veramente fuori dal mondo.
> Oggettivamente parlando, ma seriamente però, che cosa vi aspettavate di diverso, da questo inizio di stagione?



Assodato che la nostra non è una squadra che possa lottare per lo scudetto (grazie Berlusca e Gallina), mi aspetto, dato che la rosa del Milan non è inferiore nè alla Samp nè all'Atalanta, che le partite con ste squadrette si vincano...se pensate il contrario preparatevi alla serie inferiore.
Per me la colpa è di quell'inetto di Acciuga: dov'è il gioco? in 3 anni che diamine ha fatto? palla lunga ad Ibra e ci pensa lui? Bene la pacchia è finita...o si riprende già dalla prossima, magari cambiando modulo, o lo caccino subito... ricordatevi che questo è lo stesso allenatore che ha vinto lo scudetto grazie a quell'inetto di Leo e che l'anno scorso con Ibra e Thiago ne ha perso uno già vinto, perchè non abbiamo avuto le palle con Bologna e Fiorentina... e le palle, la grinta, il furore agonistico te le deve dare l'allenatore (vedi parrucchino).


----------



## Z A Z A' (15 Settembre 2012)

andre ha scritto:


> ormai nulla, i giocatori che hai te li tieni, sarà una stagione mediocre come ci si aspettava. cambiare allenatore non servirebbe a nulla



E allora che Allegri si dia una svegliata e PROVI a fare qualcosa.Che ci provi,almeno.


----------



## peppe75 (15 Settembre 2012)

io voglio finalmente lasciare spazio ad Tassotti....


----------



## James Watson (15 Settembre 2012)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Sempre meglio che non fare niente e perdere con squadre come Samp e Atalanta.
> 
> C'è sempre Niang poi.



Ah bè, è vero... dimenticavo che avevamo in panchina un tale fenomeno!


----------



## Fabriman94 (15 Settembre 2012)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Certo, certo, io non sto mettendo in dubbio quello che stai dicendo. Vorrei solo cercare di capire quali alternative ci possono essere.. perché sinceramente io più ci penso e meno ne trovo...


Tanto col modulo che abbiamo perdiamo lo stesso, cambiare formazione può essere almeno una speranza.


----------



## andre (15 Settembre 2012)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> E allora che Allegri si dia una svegliata e PROVI a fare qualcosa.Che ci provi,almeno.



eh ma quale modulo vuoi usare? col 4-3-3 devi togliere boateng, il 4-2-3-1 è troppo sbilanciato. non ci sono molte possibilità


----------



## Z A Z A' (15 Settembre 2012)

andre ha scritto:


> eh ma quale modulo vuoi usare? col 4-3-3 devi togliere boateng, il 4-2-3-1 è troppo sbilanciato. non ci sono molte possibilità



Vabbè,allora andiamo avanti così,che vi devo dire.
Evidentemente solo a me da fastidio vederli fallire senza nemmeno provarci.


----------



## James Watson (15 Settembre 2012)

Principe ha scritto:


> Ma non dire fesserie....., pensi davvero che ci sia qualcuno che oggettivamente pensa che l'Atalanta sia meglio del Milan? Dai racconta altre barzellette per difendere allegri .,.,, vogliamo parlare dei cambi che ha fatto???? Che non si possa lottare per lo scudetto o la champions okey ma che si possa affermare che l'Atalanta e' meglio mi fa davvero adirare



Esporre alternative, prego.
Qui tutti (anche io) invocavamo l'ingresso di Bojan. Cosa ha fatto bojan una volta entrato in campo? una FAVA.


----------



## Clint Eastwood (15 Settembre 2012)

Zero gioco, 11 bidoni...uno strazio


----------



## andre (15 Settembre 2012)

per me coi giocatori che abbiamo non si va da nessuna parte, indipendentemente dal modulo


----------



## Principe (15 Settembre 2012)

andre ha scritto:


> denis, morales, bonaventura, lucchini, cigarini, biondini...tutti ottimi giocatori. se poi preferisci ambrosini a centrocampo anzichè cigarini...



Ti faccio una domanda molto semplice..... Scambieresti i tuoi giocatori con quelli dell'atalanta? Parlo di rosa delle 2 squadre. La differenza e' che l'Atalanta e' ben allenata e il Milan e' allenato da un somaro


----------



## Z A Z A' (15 Settembre 2012)

andre ha scritto:


> per me coi giocatori che abbiamo non si va da nessuna parte, indipendentemente dal modulo



Può essere,ma io mi rifiuto di vedere un allenatore non ci prova nemmeno a migliorare.


----------



## Livestrong (15 Settembre 2012)

Principe ha scritto:


> Ti faccio una domanda molto semplice..... Scambieresti i tuoi giocatori con quelli dell'atalanta? Parlo di rosa delle 2 squadre. La differenza e' che l'Atalanta e' ben allenata e il Milan e' allenato da un somaro



Se guardi i due 11 in campo stasera non c'è sta grande differenza secondo me.

Se i giocatori si rompono sempre la colpa non credo sia di allegri


----------



## Fabriman94 (15 Settembre 2012)

Ma perchè pensate che l'atalanta abbia giocatori migliori dei nostri? E' questa la domanda, ecco perchè sono dubbioso verso l'allenatore.


----------



## andre (15 Settembre 2012)

Principe ha scritto:


> Ti faccio una domanda molto semplice..... Scambieresti i tuoi giocatori con quelli dell'atalanta? Parlo di rosa delle 2 squadre. La differenza e' che l'Atalanta e' ben allenata e il Milan e' allenato da un somaro



le rose no, ma le formazioni si.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (15 Settembre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Se i giocatori si rompono sempre la colpa non credo sia di allegri



Tognaccini m3rda.


----------



## Frikez (15 Settembre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Se i giocatori si rompono sempre la colpa non credo sia di allegri



E di chi è? Hanno cambiato preparatore e non è cambiato nulla


----------



## James Watson (15 Settembre 2012)

andre ha scritto:


> denis, morales, bonaventura, lucchini, cigarini, biondini...tutti ottimi giocatori. se poi preferisci ambrosini a centrocampo anzichè cigarini...


Che poi... chi l'ha detto che l'Atalanta è meglio? ho solo detto che hanno un giocatore in mezzo al campo che sa dare i tempi alla squadra e sa almeno creare un po' di gioco... noi a chi ci affidiamo? ad Ambrosini? sticaxxi!

I cambi di Allegri? vediamo...
si fa male Ambrosini al 10 del secondo tempo.... entra Nocerino. Direi che qui non c'è niente da dire..
esce elsha ed entra Bojan. Cambio che tutti auspicavamo, Bojan ha fatto ****** peggio di El Sha... colpa di Allegri, sicuramente.
Anche a me è venuto il vomito quando ho visto Costant... poi però ho guardato la panchina del milan e ho letto, nell'ordine: Amelia, Yepes, Mexes, Zapata, Mesbah, De Sciglio, Flamini, Valoti, Niang.... e mi son detto... ah beh!


----------



## Fabriman94 (15 Settembre 2012)

Riguardo gli infortuni dico una cosa, se i nostri giocatori fossero allenati da Zeman si infortunerebbero altrettanto?


----------



## Amedeo123 (15 Settembre 2012)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> Tognaccini m3rda.



chi avrebbe rotto ?


----------



## James Watson (15 Settembre 2012)

Principe ha scritto:


> Ti faccio una domanda molto semplice..... Scambieresti i tuoi giocatori con quelli dell'atalanta? Parlo di rosa delle 2 squadre. La differenza e' che l'Atalanta e' ben allenata e il Milan e' allenato da un somaro



I due centrocampi, stasera, sì. Senza neanche pensarci due volte.


----------



## Z A Z A' (15 Settembre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Se guardi i due 11 in campo stasera non c'è sta grande differenza secondo me.
> 
> Se i giocatori si rompono sempre la colpa non credo sia di allegri



Perchè,contro la Samp chi mancava?Pato,che quasi tutto il foruma considera uno scarsone,e basta.E abbiamo perso.


----------



## Barragan (15 Settembre 2012)

Boateng panca per sempre.


----------



## Amedeo123 (15 Settembre 2012)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Riguardo gli infortuni dico una cosa, se i nostri giocatori fossero allenati da Zeman si infortunerebbero altrettanto?



alcuni dei nostri calciatori non fanno delle vite da atleti


----------



## Clint Eastwood (15 Settembre 2012)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> montolivo e robinho sono indispensabili per noi e forse anche pato e mexes se si riprendono



Perchè qualcuno aveva dubbi?


----------



## Livestrong (15 Settembre 2012)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Ma perchè pensate che l'atalanta abbia giocatori migliori dei nostri? E' questa la domanda, ecco perchè sono dubbioso verso l'allenatore.


Moralez e Denis sono per me migliori di Emanuelson e pazzini, la difesa è lì, a centrocampo abbiamo forse qualcosa in piu grazie a de jong... Ma in quanto a fantasia ci danno le piste


Frikez ha scritto:


> E di chi è? Hanno cambiato preparatore e non è cambiato nulla


a me risulta che tognaccini sia ancora in organico...


----------



## yelle (15 Settembre 2012)

eh, ma almeno adesso lo spogliatoio è più sereno. Pane, amore e fantasia, guarda quanti bei risultati che portano a casa. Bleargh.


----------



## Z A Z A' (15 Settembre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> a me risulta che tognaccini sia ancora in organico...



Trasferito a Milan Lab,quindi non fa più parte dello staff dei preparatori e non ha nulla a che fare con la prima squadra.


----------



## Fabriman94 (15 Settembre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Ma in quanto a fantasia ci danno le piste


Ecco tu parli di fantasia, perchè hanno un idea di gioco, quella che noi non abbiamo. Persino il Cagliari (altra squadra con cui rischiamo di fare figuracce, visto che perdiamo contro tutte le mediocri quest'anno) è riuscito a fare un gol all'atalanta.


----------



## Livestrong (15 Settembre 2012)

Cambiamo allenatore... Bene che vada invece di arrivare settimo arrivi quarto... Bella roba


----------



## Tesla (15 Settembre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Se guardi i due 11 in campo stasera non c'è sta grande differenza secondo me.
> 
> Se i giocatori si rompono sempre la colpa non credo sia di allegri



ma come fate ad affermare che siamo più scarsi di questi?
ATALATA: Consigli, Bellini, Lucchini, Manfredini, Brivio, Raimondi, Cigarini, Biondini, Bonaventura, Moralez, Denis.
SAMPDORIA: Romero; De Silvestri, Gastaldello, Rossini, Costa; Obiang, Tissone, Poli; Estigarribia, Eder, Krsticic.
La colpa è dell'acciuga... e poi qualcuno gli dica di finirla con ste fesserie che dice...all'intervista non può dire che rispetto all'anno scorso abbiamo 1 punto in più...


----------



## If Everyone Cared (15 Settembre 2012)

incredibile quanto odio si sia accumulato contro gente che ci hanno portato sul tetto d'europa quasi tre volte.
così tanto odio da difendere strenuamente un acclarato mediocre e considerarlo un eroe perché li ha fatti fuori tutti.
vergognoso, non c'è altro da dire.


----------



## Frikez (15 Settembre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> a me risulta che tognaccini sia ancora in organico...



a me no

http://acmilan.com/it/teams/staff


----------



## James Watson (15 Settembre 2012)

andre ha scritto:


> per me coi giocatori che abbiamo non si va da nessuna parte, indipendentemente dal modulo



Sono costretto a quotare... qualunque modulo si pronga abbiamo delle lacune pazzesche.
Ci mancano gli esterni per fare il 4-4-2, non abbiamo centrocampisti che possano reggere (in questo momento) un 4-3-3 puro, che tra l'altro non possiamo neanche attuare perché al momento ci mancano gli attaccanti là davanti. Non possiamo manco fare il 4-2-3-1 perché non abbiamo sei mastini difensivi dietro (se penso ai due centrali mi metto le mani nei capielli, chiunque siano) e non abbiamo nessun trequartista che sia capace di sacrificarsi in fase di non possesso (ma, oggettivamente, abbiamo 1 trequartista?), volendo vedere, non va bene neanche il 4-3-1-2 perché non abbiamo un trequartista vero, il 4-2-4 non lo voglio neanche sentire nominare, cosa resta, forse il 4-5-1?
Forse la soluzione è tentare la bizona con il 5-5-5!


----------



## Principe (15 Settembre 2012)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Esporre alternative, prego.
> Qui tutti (anche io) invocavamo l'ingresso di Bojan. Cosa ha fatto bojan una volta entrato in campo? una FAVA.



Subito servito...... Ma non lo puoi fare perché bisognava lavorarci in estate..... Quindi proporla ora sarebbe follia..... Ma questa non e' colpa mia 3 5 2 ti metto una squadra che si poteva fare oggi......abbiati bonera yepes acerbi a centrocampo DE SCIGLIO Ambrosini de Jong ( leggerm piu bassi) Boateng emanuelson faraone bojan......... Si perché bojan e' una prima punta e Pazzini non stava bene e si vedeva squadra piu compatta centrocampo piu folto. Cross di gente che Sa crossare ovvero Emanuela e de sciglio. Ti basta così? Perché oggi già cosi facevi 52 volte meglio


----------



## Fabriman94 (15 Settembre 2012)

Io non penso che uno come Tassotti possa fare peggio di Allegri.


----------



## Livestrong (15 Settembre 2012)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Ecco tu parli di fantasia, perchè hanno un idea di gioco, quella che noi non abbiamo. Persino il Cagliari (altra squadra con cui rischiamo di fare figuracce, visto che perdiamo contro tutte le mediocri quest'anno) è riuscito a fare un gol all'atalanta.



Si ma il gioco con chi lo crei? De jong (che è bravo ma è un centrocampista di quantità), Ambrosini ed Emanuelson?


----------



## Andreas89 (15 Settembre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Cambiamo allenatore... Bene che vada invece di arrivare settimo arrivi quarto... Bella roba



Quarti???O raga se qui va bene arriviamo ottavi!


----------



## smallball (15 Settembre 2012)

ci sarebbero da cambiare 6 7 giocatori oltre Allegri


----------



## andre (15 Settembre 2012)

Principe ha scritto:


> Subito servito...... Ma non lo puoi fare perché bisognava lavorarci in estate..... Quindi proporla ora sarebbe follia..... Ma questa non e' colpa mia 3 5 2 ti metto una squadra che si poteva fare oggi......abbiati bonera yepes acerbi a centrocampo DE SCIGLIO Ambrosini de Jong ( leggerm piu bassi) Boateng emanuelson faraone bojan......... Si perché bojan e' una prima punta e Pazzini non stava bene e si vedeva squadra piu compatta centrocampo piu folto. Cross di gente che Sa crossare ovvero Emanuela ed acerbi. Ti basta così? Perché oggi già cosi facevi 52 volte meglio



non possiamo cambiare modulo come ci cambiamo le mutande, hai idea della differenza tra una difesa a 3 e a 4?


----------



## Livestrong (15 Settembre 2012)

Tesla ha scritto:


> ma come fate ad affermare che siamo più scarsi di questi?
> ATALATA: Consigli, Bellini, Lucchini, Manfredini, Brivio, Raimondi, Cigarini, Biondini, Bonaventura, Moralez, Denis.



Consigli, Lucchini, cigarini, moralez e denis sono inferiori ad Abbiati, bonera, Ambrosini, Emanuelson e pazzini?


----------



## folletto (15 Settembre 2012)

Boateng in quel ruolo alla Ibra, che vuole sempre il pallone per me è solo dannoso. Dovrebbe giocare come il primo anno, non vuole? bene allora che vada in panca. 
Il Faraone non doveva uscire anche perché è stato uno dei meno peggio alla fine, doveva uscire Antonini, Emanuelson doveva andare a fare il terzino, Elsha andava al posto di Emanuelson e entrava Bojan. Comunque le cose non sarebbero cambiate molto, siamo "poca cosa", il mister dal dopo Milan-Barca ha perso il controllo dello spogliatoio e la squadra è timida e allo sbando come, del resto, anche la società.
Chi dice che siamo da europa league si sbaglia di grosso, se non cambia qualcosa (?????) siamo da 10° posto se va bene.


----------



## andre (15 Settembre 2012)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Sono costretto a quotare... qualunque modulo si pronga abbiamo delle lacune pazzesche.
> Ci mancano gli esterni per fare il 4-4-2, non abbiamo centrocampisti che possano reggere (in questo momento) un 4-3-3 puro, che tra l'altro non possiamo neanche attuare perché al momento ci mancano gli attaccanti là davanti. Non possiamo manco fare il 4-2-3-1 perché non abbiamo sei mastini difensivi dietro (se penso ai due centrali mi metto le mani nei capielli, chiunque siano) e non abbiamo nessun trequartista che sia capace di sacrificarsi in fase di non possesso (ma, oggettivamente, abbiamo 1 trequartista?), volendo vedere, non va bene neanche il 4-3-1-2 perché non abbiamo un trequartista vero, il 4-2-4 non lo voglio neanche sentire nominare, cosa resta, forse il 4-5-1?
> Forse la soluzione è tentare la bizona con il 5-5-5!



succede così a fare un mercato a caso, che non puoi giocare decentemente nemmeno con un modulo


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (15 Settembre 2012)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Esporre alternative, prego.
> Qui tutti (anche io) invocavamo l'ingresso di Bojan. Cosa ha fatto bojan una volta entrato in campo? una FAVA.



Prima di tutto deve partire titolare e non quando la nostra squadra è già sotto e perde e va in confusione totale.
Cambia parecchio giocare dall'inizio e non quando la squadra perde e i tuoi compagni sono allo sbando.
Nel momento in cui sei sotto in casa, dall'atalanta poi, l'unica cosa da fare in quel momento è andare di 3 punte, fuori antonietta e dentro bojan e ci metti emanuela terzino.

Via dalle palle antonini PER SEMPRE, fai giocare emanuela, fai giocare de sciglio, tutti, ma non lui.
Via dalle palle bonera PER SEMPRE, c'è Yepes, gioca Yepes, quando ci sarà zapata, metti zapata, per allegri invece bonera è titolare inamovibile.

Mettere ambrosini titolare è da completo ******, via dalle palle per sempre pure lui!
Hai nocerino metti nocerino, c'è flamini, metti lui, metti strasser, metti constant, ***** tutti, ma non lui.

Con pornodivo a disposizione avremmo poi un discreto 11 titolare che con un allenatore decente potrebbe fare cose buone.

Giocando con 
abbiati 

(de sciglio o abate) (acerbi o mexes) (zapata o yepes) (emanuelson o vilà)
a centrocampo
metti de jong in mezzo, sposti il boa mezz'ala destra, a sinistra nocerino e trequartista provi pornodivo
in attacco pazzini bojan.

Questa è una squadra decente per la serie A.
Tra l'altro col ritorno di Peto Robinho e Muntari ci sarebbero pure dei cambi decenti


----------



## James Watson (15 Settembre 2012)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> incredibile quanto odio si sia accumulato contro gente che ci hanno portato sul tetto d'europa quasi tre volte.
> così tanto odio da difendere strenuamente un acclarato mediocre e considerarlo un eroe perché li ha fatti fuori tutti.
> vergognoso, non c'è altro da dire.



Come non darti ragione...


----------



## Fabriman94 (15 Settembre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Si ma il gioco con chi lo crei? De jong (che è bravo ma è un centrocampista di quantità), Ambrosini ed Emanuelson?


Questo sta a significare che non avendo un regista cambiare la formazione e la cosa che forse potrebbe migliorare le cose, tanto peggio non può andare, meglio perdere cercando di innovare che perdere senza cambiare un *****.


----------



## Frikez (15 Settembre 2012)

Ma di colpo Cigarini è diventato un buon giocatore? Mi ricordo i commenti super positivi di molti quando è stato accostato al Milan quest'estate


----------



## James Watson (15 Settembre 2012)

Principe ha scritto:


> Subito servito...... Ma non lo puoi fare perché bisognava lavorarci in estate..... Quindi proporla ora sarebbe follia..... Ma questa non e' colpa mia 3 5 2 ti metto una squadra che si poteva fare oggi......abbiati bonera yepes acerbi a centrocampo DE SCIGLIO Ambrosini de Jong ( leggerm piu bassi) Boateng emanuelson faraone bojan......... Si perché bojan e' una prima punta e Pazzini non stava bene e si vedeva squadra piu compatta centrocampo piu folto. Cross di gente che Sa crossare ovvero Emanuela e de sciglio. Ti basta così? Perché oggi già cosi facevi 52 volte meglio



Una difesa a tre con Bonera Yepes AcerbI???? De Sciglio a centrocampo?
Ma stiamo parlando di Calcio o di un altro sport?
Senza offesa ma la difesa a tre fatta così è praticamente come mettersi a novanta davanti agli avversari e fornirgli loro pure il vasetto di vasella, non scherziamo per favore.


----------



## Fabriman94 (15 Settembre 2012)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Ma di colpo Cigarini è diventato un buon giocatore? Mi ricordo i commenti super positivi di molti quando è stato accostato al Milan ques'estate


Al Milan sarebbe niente più che un mediocre, ma già a Napoli eccetto il gol contro di noi (e contro chi mai avrebbe potuto segnare?) non ha fatto un granchè.


----------



## Principe (15 Settembre 2012)

andre ha scritto:


> non possiamo cambiare modulo come ci cambiamo le mutande, hai idea della differenza tra una difesa a 3 e a 4?



Oh ma ce la fai a leggere? Io l'avrei provata da questa estate...... E' colpa mia se allegri e' una capra ???? Ho anche detto che non avendola provata ora sarebbe un suicidio


----------



## Fabriman94 (15 Settembre 2012)

Raga ma allora giochiamo senza allenatore, tanto ormai siamo destinati a perdere sempre...


----------



## If Everyone Cared (15 Settembre 2012)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Come non darti ragione...



constatazione, che tu voglia farci ironia o meno.
ancelotti qui dentro è considerato come l'ultimo degli ******* principalmente perché era considerato un fiancheggiatore dei senatori.


----------



## Principe (15 Settembre 2012)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Una difesa a tre con Bonera Yepes AcerbI???? De Sciglio a centrocampo?
> Ma stiamo parlando di Calcio o di un altro sport?
> Senza offesa ma la difesa a tre fatta così è praticamente come mettersi a novanta davanti agli avversari e fornirgli loro pure il vasetto di vasella, non scherziamo per favore.


Speriamo che arrivi un nuovo allenatore che abbia un idea del genere e poi vediamo chi ha ragione


----------



## SarewokSPR (15 Settembre 2012)

il problema poi è quando vendi due pezzi da 90 come ibra e thiago e compri un accozzaglia di giocatori che del milan non gli frega nulla

senza anima e cuore


----------



## Tesla (15 Settembre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Consigli, Lucchini, cigarini, moralez e denis sono inferiori ad Abbiati, bonera, Ambrosini, Emanuelson e pazzini?


 si ma non puoi prenderne solo 5, considera le squadre per intero...ed in ogni caso seguendo il tuo ragionamento
Abbiati, bonera, Ambrosini, Emanuelson e pazzini sono inferiori a Consigli, Lucchini, cigarini, moralez e denis? secondo me assolutamente no... la differenza è che quelli dell'Atalanta sanno cosa fare...


----------



## Harvey (15 Settembre 2012)

Non parlando dello schifo generale che immagino avrete constatato tutti nelle oltre 90 pagine, ma solo io ho l'impressione che l'unico portiere della serie A che prende gol da centrocampo rasoterra è il fascista? No perchè ogni volta puntualmente si altera pure lanciando la palla...


----------



## andre (15 Settembre 2012)

Principe ha scritto:


> Speriamo che arrivi un nuovo allenatore che abbia un idea del genere e poi vediamo chi ha ragione



guarda, la vedo dura che un allenatore abbia in testa un'idea del genere


----------



## Re Ricardo (15 Settembre 2012)

Galliani ovviamente si é defilato


----------



## Andreas89 (15 Settembre 2012)

Re Ricardo ha scritto:


> Galliani ovviamente si é defilato



Senza palle come al solito!


----------



## SarewokSPR (15 Settembre 2012)

<SI PUO' ANCHE PERDERE, MA BISOGNA FARLO GIOCANDO. IL MILAN NON STA GIOCANDO A CALCIO, VA A CASACCIO. MANCA LA QUALITA'. LA ROSA E' LA PIU' INDEGNA DEGLI ULTIMI 25 ANNI>

boban su sky,scusate il caps ma ho usato copia e incolla

che ne pensate ha ragione zorro


----------



## James Watson (15 Settembre 2012)

> Prima di tutto deve partire titolare e non quando la nostra squadra è già sotto e perde e va in confusione totale.
> Cambia parecchio giocare dall'inizio e non quando la squadra perde e i tuoi compagni sono allo sbando.
> Nel momento in cui sei sotto in casa, dall'atalanta poi, l'unica cosa da fare in quel momento è andare di 3 punte, fuori antonietta e dentro bojan e ci metti emanuela terzino.



Allora, su sta parte sono d'accordo in pieno.



> Via dalle palle antonini PER SEMPRE, fai giocare emanuela, fai giocare de sciglio, tutti, ma non lui.



Che Antonini sia da fucilare sono il primo a dirlo. Il problema è che non puoi fare giocare la squadra senza il terzino sinistro, sarebbe splendido (visto il terzino sinistro che abbiamo) ma non si può. Sono io il primo a dire fuori antonini dalle scatole. Ma se in due anni e mezzo Emanuelson non ha mai giocato terzino, un motivo ci sarà. E con De Sciglio, andiamoci piano per favore, vediamo di non bruciarci l'unico giocatore decente (forse, si vedrà) che abbiamo creato negli ultimi dieci anni.



> Via dalle palle bonera PER SEMPRE, c'è Yepes, gioca Yepes, quando ci sarà zapata, metti zapata, per allegri invece bonera è titolare inamovibile.



Yepes ha 84 anni, se gioca una partita su 5 è già tanto. Zapata deve fare una cosa: imparare a giocare in una difesa a 4... non è esattamente una cosa che si fa in una settimana.



> Mettere ambrosini titolare è da completo ******, via dalle palle per sempre pure lui!
> Hai nocerino metti nocerino, c'è flamini, metti lui, metti strasser, metti constant, ***** tutti, ma non lui.



Ambrosini dovrebbe pensare alla pensione, sono d'accordo. Chi facciamo giocare al posto suo però da centrale davanti alla difesa? l'unico che potrebbe farlo potrebbe, forse, essere De Jong, ma questo porterebbe automaticamente a dover schierare Nocerino dall'inizio. Chiariamoci, io sono un grande fan del noce, ma non si può negare che in questo inizio di stagione stia facendo schifo. Flamini, Strasser, Costant, non li prendo neanche in considerazione dai.. Flamini ogni partita è uno scempio, Strasser è ancora vivo? Costant può fare qualsiasi cosa nella vita, ma non giocare davanti alla difesa.



> Con pornodivo a disposizione avremmo poi un discreto 11 titolare che con un allenatore decente potrebbe fare cose buone.



Eh già, peccato che si sia rotto. Certo, se avessimo Messi.....


Ricapitolando.. fuori Bonera, Antonini, Ambrosini, Pazzini (che, stranamente, è l'unico dei nostri ad aver segnato).. già siamo pieni di fenomeni..




> Giocando con
> abbiati
> 
> (de sciglio o abate) (acerbi o mexes) (zapata o yepes) (emanuelson o vilà)
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Fatto salvo che, come già detto, Zapata deve imparare la difesa a 4, le soluzioni sulla sinistra sono da brivido tanto quanto pensare di avere Antonini. Nocerino e Bojan stanno facendo schifio (si conceda pure a Bojan il beneficio dell'essere appena arrivato), Boateng (che sta facendo schifo pure lui) verrebbe spostato in una posizione dove piuttosto che giocare si venderebbe la madre e Montolivo verrebbe messo proprio nel ruolo in cui ha fornito le prestazioni più indecenti della sua carriera (e dove, guardacaso, sta gridando ai quattro venti che non vuole giocare da quando è arrivato al Milan.)

Ragazzi, resta poco da fare, se i tubetti dei colori sono pieni di m.... puoi anche chiamare Michelangelo a dipingere ma ti uscirà sempre un affresco di m.....


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (15 Settembre 2012)

Avessimo Boban allenatore invece di allegri


----------



## James Watson (15 Settembre 2012)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> constatazione, che tu voglia farci ironia o meno.
> ancelotti qui dentro è considerato come l'ultimo degli ******* principalmente perché era considerato un fiancheggiatore dei senatori.



Io non volevo farci ironia, ti stavo dando ragione sul serio


----------



## admin (15 Settembre 2012)

Sapete che vi dico? Dovevo uscire ma mi è passata la voglia. Credo non vedrò mai più partite del Milan il sabato sera.


----------



## andre (15 Settembre 2012)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Avessimo Boban allenatore invece di allegri



ha appena detto a sky che la rosa fa letteralmente pena


----------



## James Watson (15 Settembre 2012)

SarewokSPR ha scritto:


> <SI PUO' ANCHE PERDERE, MA BISOGNA FARLO GIOCANDO. IL MILAN NON STA GIOCANDO A CALCIO, VA A CASACCIO. MANCA LA QUALITA'. LA ROSA E' LA PIU' INDEGNA DEGLI ULTIMI 25 ANNI>
> 
> boban su sky,scusate il caps ma ho usato copia e incolla
> 
> che ne pensate ha ragione zorro



Boban ha sempre ragione, per assioma! No dai, scherzi a parte.. ha ragione su tutta la linea. Il problema è che c'è chi, qui dentro, va dicendo queste cose da mesi. Purtroppo però, soltanto chi di dovere fa finta di non rendersene conto (perché che non se ne renda conto davvero non lo voglio neanche pensare)


----------



## smallball (15 Settembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sapete che vi dico? Dovevo uscire ma mi è passata la voglia. Credo non vedrò mai più partite del Milan il sabato sera.



non sei l'unico,non so se la vedro' martedi


----------



## Andreas89 (15 Settembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sapete che vi dico? Dovevo uscire ma mi è passata la voglia. Credo non vedrò mai più partite del Milan il sabato sera.



Idem,m'è passata anche a me la voglia.No,devo disdire sky,non me frega,il sangue amaro non voglio piu' farmelo!


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (15 Settembre 2012)

@James
Non sto a quotare il messaggio, comunque:

Pornodivo non vuole giocare trequartista?
E perchè con brandelli ha giocato li?
Un allenatore deve farsi rispettare!
Hai visto gli europei no?
Non puoi dire che pornodivo ha fatto male, ha fatto discrete partite dando anche degli ottimi assist in 3/4 occasioni, se dici di no sei in malafede. 
Lo stesso discorso vale per il boa, un allenatore con le palle lo fa giocare dove dice lui e non il contrario.

Si onesto, se invece di allegri c'era parrucchino allenatore secondo te il milan avrebbe perso 2 partite su 2 in casa contro atalanta e samp?

PS
Pazzini comunque non l'ho citato, perché dici che l'ho fatto fuori?


----------



## James Watson (15 Settembre 2012)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> @James
> Non sto a quotare il messaggio, comunque.
> 
> Pornodivo non vuole giocare trequartista?
> ...



Mi sono espresso male su Montolivo o Boateng, anche io li farei giocare lì dove hai detto tu. In verità, Boateng a centrocampo sì, Montolivo trequartista no.

Riguardo conte... penso che non sia niente di più di allegri come allenatore. Probabilmente non avremmo perso perché dal punto di vista motivazionale Conte (in questo momento) ha qualcosa in più, ma tatticamente Acciuga ad allegri, per me dà le piste. (consideriamo anche il fattore Juventus eh...).

Ho parlato di pazzini perché se non sbaglio qualcuno ha proposto il duo Bojan-El Sha, probabilmente mi sono confuso col tuo post..


----------



## Lollo7zar (15 Settembre 2012)

solo il real è messo peggio di noi


----------



## Andreas89 (16 Settembre 2012)

Beh pero' almeno il Real ha i mostri e puo' risollevarsi.Noi abbiamo le scamorze e puo' andare anche peggio!


----------



## admin (16 Settembre 2012)

Mamma mia, il Real ha perso di nuovo?


----------



## LuisNasarioR9 (16 Settembre 2012)

brutto Milan ,sconfitta inevitabile


----------



## S T B (16 Settembre 2012)

non prendiamoci in giro. La squadra ha degli elementi scarsi in ogni reparto ed è stata costruita male. Però contro atalanta e samp in casa DEVI dare l'anima. 
Mi sta passando la voglia di guardarmi le partite di questi qui... l'anderlecht è favorito.


----------



## Harvey (16 Settembre 2012)

Lollo7zar ha scritto:


> solo il real è messo peggio di noi


Vorrei essere messo male come loro...


----------



## Andreas89 (16 Settembre 2012)

1-0 a Siviglia,gol di Trochowski al 2° minuto!


----------



## Lollo7zar (16 Settembre 2012)

Harvey ha scritto:


> Vorrei essere messo male come loro...



beh insomma io spero che almeno la prossima la vinciamo


----------



## Barragan (16 Settembre 2012)

Stiamo simpatici a Sconcerti...


----------



## James Watson (16 Settembre 2012)

S T B ha scritto:


> non prendiamoci in giro. La squadra ha degli elementi scarsi in ogni reparto ed è stata costruita male. Però contro atalanta e samp in casa DEVI dare l'anima.
> Mi sta passando la voglia di guardarmi le partite di questi qui... l'anderlecht è favorito.



Con la samp non saprei, ma stasera ci hanno anche provato... il problema è che dare l'anima non basta.
Siamo oggettivamente molto molto scarsi.


----------



## Andreas89 (16 Settembre 2012)

Barragan ha scritto:


> Stiamo simpatici a Sconcerti...



che ha detto???


----------



## Harvey (16 Settembre 2012)

Lollo7zar ha scritto:


> beh insomma io spero che almeno la prossima la vinciamo



Si ma aldilà di quello se guardi la loro rosa non ne avremo una simile prima di 10 anni a essere ottimisti


----------



## prd7 (16 Settembre 2012)

che dice sconcerti?


----------



## Superdinho80 (16 Settembre 2012)

non iniziamo a dire che i giocatori fanno pena e quindi la sconfitta con l'atalanta ci sta perchè non è cosi, saremo anche meno forti dell'anno scorso ma contro l'atalanta di deve vincere, una prestazione di questo tipo non è possibile e poi allegri deve essere più offensivo non ha senso la scelta di mettere ambrosini e de jong assieme ma metti bojan el shaarawy pazzini e boateng tutti assieme peggio di cosi non possiamo fare ma almeno con questi giocatori la musica cambia in fondo giocavi sempre con una squadra che si è difesa tutta dietro la linea del pallone e avrà passato 2-3 volte la metà campo si doveva osare di più, quando c'era ibra ti poteva permettere anche queste prestazione adesso non basta più essere prudenti che tanto poi il gol lo facciamo adesso per fare gol devi osare ti devi scoprire, è questo che allegri deve capire


----------



## Brain84 (16 Settembre 2012)

Non so di chi è la colpa, ma un Milan così è pure peggio di quello di Tabarez..il che la dice tutta...non ho mai visto giocare il Milan così male e lo seguo dall'89


----------



## James Watson (16 Settembre 2012)

Ma sì, giochiamo con l'1-1-8, perché no..? "tanto peggio di così non sì può fare"....


----------



## Blu71 (16 Settembre 2012)

Massimiliano Allegri trova anche il modo di sorridere, analizzando la sconfitta odierna, l’ennesima in casa, ai microfoni di Premium Calcio: "A tratti abbiamo fatto bene, in altri meno - ha dichiarato -. A questi ragazzi chiedo solo di essere più spregiudicati e spensierati, lo so che non è facile ma bisogna farlo perché le squadra ha qualità. Siamo all’inizio e c’è tempo per recuperare, ora dobbiamo fare bene in Champions. Bisogna avere pazienza - prosegue - e cercare di fare risultati, a cominciare da martedì. Bisogna crescere e farlo velocemente e nel migliore dei modi, attraverso i risultati. Ci vuole un po’ più di coraggio. Fortunatamente giochiamo subito e ci prepareremo al meglio. Le chiacchiere non servono a niente, dobbiamo lavorare con serenità. Nessuno ci si aspettava due sconfitte in casa e non possiamo fare altro che riprendere domani ad allenarci, cercando di sfatare il tabù San Siro". C’è la possibilità di cambiare modulo, anche se Allegri non crede sia opportuno farlo già martedì in Champions: "Nel giro di tre giorni cambiare sarebbe difficile e coraggioso. La squadra oggi ha messo molte palle in area e sono passate, quelle palle andavano attaccate meglio, con più giocatori. Nel primo tempo abbiamo concluso molto da fuori area. Per cambiare c’è tempo, ma si può anche cambiare. In questo momento il risultato sarebbe molto più importante del gioco, perché ci darebbe più forza. Stasera nel secondo tempo la squadra ha fatto uno sforzo importante, ci manca un qualcosa che bisogna fare, non solo in fase offensiva ma anche in fase difensiva, perché il gol subito oggi si poteva evitare". La situazione, comunque, non è delle migliori e anche l’ottimismo scarseggia: "È normale che dal Milan ci siano grandi aspettative ma siamo una squadra nuova che deve crescere. Poi abbiamo fuori giocatori importanti, che quando rientreranno daranno il loro importante supporto. Parlare tanto ora non serve a niente,bisogna solo lavorare e concentrasi al massimo per martedì. Abbiamo perso dieci giocatori che hanno fatto la storia del Milan e due campioni importanti come Ibra e Thiago Silva, quindi è normale sentire delle responsabilità in più. Dobbiamo solo stare più sereni - conclude Allegri -ed essere un po’ più incoscienti".

Fonte: tuttomercatoweb


----------



## Superdinho80 (16 Settembre 2012)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Ma sì, giochiamo con l'1-1-8, perché no..? "tanto peggio di così non sì può fare"....



guarda qua
Abbiati 
Abate Acerbi Bonera De sciglio
De jong Nocerino
El shaarawy Boateng Bojan 
Pazzini

non mi sembra l'1-1-8 ma è una formazione nettamente migliore, siamo un po sbilanciati chissenefrega preferisco perdere cosi che perdere giocando prudenti e poi ci rimani sempre fregato


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Settembre 2012)

max si vuole far cacciare... continua a far giocare el shaarawy lì e andremo lontano 

comunque lo avevo detto che più di 4 punti in 4 partite non li facevamo, adesso speriamo in un pari a udine


----------



## admin (16 Settembre 2012)

Ah già. Alla prossima si va a Udine. Amen.


----------



## Moruboshy (16 Settembre 2012)

Forse la soluzione è tentare la bizona con il 5-5-5! [/QUOTE]
Grande! Ecco la soluzione....


----------



## Darren Marshall (16 Settembre 2012)

Che c'è da dire? Niente. Siamo alle solite, questa è una squadra senza ne capo ne coda. La cosa triste è che secondo me riuscissimo ad avere un gioco potremmo anche fare qualcosa di buono e qui la colpa è solo dell'allenatore, non è possibile vedere sempre e solo lo stesso modulo da due anni a questa parte!
Speriamo ci sia una svolta altrimenti qua si rischia una stagione che va ben oltre il fallimentare, potremmo ritrovarci fuori da tutte le competizioni europee e sarebbe un vero disastro.


----------



## James Watson (16 Settembre 2012)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> guarda qua
> Abbiati
> Abate Acerbi Bonera De sciglio
> De jong Nocerino
> ...



passi da de jong e nocerino in giù.
Guardiamo in su
Attualmente abbiamo 3 attaccanti disponibili, li facciamo giocare tutti e tre? così se si rompe uno (visto che abbiamo una squadra dove non si fa male maiiiiiiiiiiii nessunooooooooooooo chi schieriamo lì? 
Nessuno dei tre trequartisti è un vero trequartista in realtà: ci sono due seconde punte e un centrocampista adattato al ruolo di trequartista. Io, sinceramente, non ce li vedo proprio elsharawy (magari lui un po' sì) e Bojan farsi le sgroppate per rientrare a dare una mano dietro.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

ah, p.s. c'è un piccolissimo particolare: per fare il 4-2-3-1 devi fare un macello di movimento senza palla. Il movimento senza palla al milan penso che sia terminato nel 2006...


----------



## Barragan (16 Settembre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> che ha detto???


Era seccato su ogni domanda sul Milan. 
Diceva le cose che diciamo anche noi: che quest'anno facciamo schifo ecc. ecc.


----------



## The Ripper (16 Settembre 2012)

comunque siamo in media con i punti di Real Madrid e PSG


----------



## Aphex (16 Settembre 2012)

No ma, seriamente, cosa avrebbe QUESTO Milan in più di QUESTA Atalanta ?
Il blasone ? La storia ? Il pareggio di bilancio ?
Mica ci vinci le partite con queste *******.

Io, differenze tecniche non ne vedo moltissime eh...


----------



## Superdinho80 (16 Settembre 2012)

Aphex ha scritto:


> No ma, seriamente, cosa avrebbe QUESTO Milan in più di QUESTA Atalanta ?
> Il blasone ? La storia ? Il pareggio di bilancio ?
> Mica ci vinci le partite con queste *******.
> 
> Io, differenze tecniche non ne vedo moltissime eh...



l'unica cosa che l'atalanta aveva in più del milan e che gli ha fatto vincere la partita sono due cose: lo spirito di sacrificio e cigarini che è un regista che in questo momento manca al milan visto che montolivo e infortunato per il resto 75 per cento di possesso palla e atlanta che gioca tutta dietro la linea del pallone neanche dobbiamo stare qua a discutere


----------



## Aphex (16 Settembre 2012)

Con il possesso palla non ci vinci le partite.
E l'organizzazione difensiva dell'Atalanta, noi ora come ora ce la sogniamo.

Ripeto, del Milan è rimasto solo il nome e quei due colori, stop.
Anzi, se avessero un minimo di dignità cambierebbero pure quelli per non infangare la nostra storia.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (16 Settembre 2012)

E' davvero noioso questo Milan; scarso, aberrante, privo di idee. La delusione è davverso ai massimi storici.
Per me bisogna partire dal far fuori Allegri.


----------



## admin (16 Settembre 2012)

Aphex ha scritto:


> Con il possesso palla non ci vinci le partite.
> E l'organizzazione difensiva dell'Atalanta, noi ora come ora ce la sogniamo.
> 
> Ripeto, del Milan è rimasto solo il nome e quei due colori, stop.
> Anzi, se avessero un minimo di dignità cambierebbero pure quelli per non infangare la nostra storia.



Io li farei giocare con la maglia nera per tutta la stagione


----------



## Superdinho80 (16 Settembre 2012)

Admin ha scritto:


> Io li farei giocare con la maglia nera per tutta la stagione



con la maglia rossonera abbiamo perso due partite con la maglia bianca abbiamo vinto a bologna, propongo di giocare con la maglia bianca per tutta la stagione


----------



## tamba84 (16 Settembre 2012)

abbiamo perso con i muratori e ho detto tutto!


----------



## Cm Punk (16 Settembre 2012)

Sono inguardabili!
Siamo proprio masochisti che ci vediamo le partite, dovrebbero usarle come pena di morte.


----------



## GenioSavicevic (16 Settembre 2012)

ragazzi, questi non si allenano, stop! contro qualunque squadra ci battono sul ritmo e sulla corsa, qualunque squadra in qualunque periodo della stagione... e gli infortuni sono così tanti perchè non si allenano, la juve l'anno scorso correvano come pazzi e zero infortuni...lo staff atletico del milan è rimasto a una concezione dell'allenamento da fine anni 80'! il calcio di oggi è corsa e ritmo, ritmo e corsa e questi ancora pensano a farli stancare il meno possibile in allenamento con l'idea che rendano di più in partita.
voglio Zeman


----------



## Clint Eastwood (16 Settembre 2012)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Ma infatti, ma io non capisco... continuate a parlare di modulo, vi siete fissati con la storia del modulo. Con i calciatori (ahahah) che abbiamo in rosa con che modulo volete giocare? non possiamo giocare con il 4-4-2, non possiamo giocare con il 4-3-3 puro, manco con il 4-2-3-1 allo stato attuale, che facciamo? il 4-5-1?



Ma perchè mai non potremmo giocare con il 4-3-3 e con Boateng centrocampista, spiegatemelo? chi l'ha detto che cosi Boateng sarebbe fuori perchè non è mezzala o addirittura che cosi perderemmo un trequartista? ma dai...
A ben guardare è in attacco che Boateng risulta ASSOLUTAMENTE superfluo, visto che attaccante NON E' e quello che fa abitualmente può farlo benissimo arretrato a mezzala, piuttosto che prendere il posto di gente che deve fare i gol. Anzi magari comincia a giocare seriamente a calcio e la pianta di sparare in porta da tutte le parti appena tocca palla, davvero come i ragazzini dell'oratorio. 
Boateng è un giocatore duttile ed ha già giocato a centrocampo, le caratteristiche per fare la mezzala le ha, e ribadisco che a mio avviso è L'UNICA CHANCE, MA PROPRIO L'UNICA che abbiamo di mettere in piedi un centrocampo decente. 
Non diventeremmo certo il Barcellona ma potrebbe andare decisamente meglio di quanto visto finora. 
Ovvio che non lo inventi dall'oggi al domani, bisogna lavorarci, registrare anche De Jong e Montolivo che sono comunque nuovi, ma resta fattibilissimo. Basta semplicemente avere un allenatore normale con le palle che gli ordina di giocare li e di mettersi al servizio della squadra...e fidati che un allenatore sveglio una cosa del genere con i giocatori a disposizione l'avrebbe già fatta.


----------



## The Ripper (16 Settembre 2012)

Samp, Bologna, Atalanta. A differenza nostra sono SQUADRE.
Noi stiamo ancora cercando di capire come ci chiamiamo.




Non è facile nemmeno per i giocatori più bravi vedere:
-nessuna ambizione della società
-promesse infrante
-giocatori, che giudicarli "mediocri" è un complimento, giocare a tuo fianco.

Mi sono concentrato sulla faccia di Boateng e De Jong quando Abate sbagliava i cross.
Rassegnazione, solo rassegnazione.

Giocano per timbrare il cartellino. 
Forse, e dico FORSE, se inizia ad arrivare qualche risultato soprattutto in Champions, la squadra ritrova una sua identità.
Ma è FONDAMENTALE che anche Allegri faccia il suo, anzi, di più.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (16 Settembre 2012)

per fortuna non ho visto la partita,stavo festeggiando il mio compleanno...boh...prevedibile sinceramente...


----------



## Canonista (16 Settembre 2012)

Pazzo90 ha scritto:


> A San Siro l'Atalanta la pialliamo, segnatevelo.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (16 Settembre 2012)

Non leggerò mai le 96 pagine precedenti, ma:

-Acerbi male, altro che Bologna
-Terzini sempre osceni
-Zero idee
-Zero fiducia

E' come guardare una persona in coma


----------



## -Lionard- (16 Settembre 2012)

La partita di Bologna era stata decisa da un rigore generoso e da una papera clamorosa ed irrepetibile di Agliardi. Era stato un risultato drogato ma fondamentale per dare respiro mediatico al Milan. Oggi si torna alla dura realtà. Pazzini è un finalizzatore ma se non c'è gioco il gol contro la piccola chiusa non te lo crea di certo. Nella Juve che crea molte occasioni e sfrutta le fasce avrebbe un senso, da noi che siamo senza gioco e senza idee non può funzionare. A centrocampo senza Montolivo non abbiamo giocatori in grado di costruire e sulla trequarti c'è un finto trequartista che è ottimo negli inserimenti ma che senza Ibra che crea gli spazi portandosi via gli uomini non riesce ad incidere. Allegri si sta rivelando una delusione. Che il materiale umano a disposizione sia scarso è palese ma che non si possa dare un'identità di gioco e un pò di grinta e carattere alla squadra questo no, non si può accettarlo.


----------



## admin (16 Settembre 2012)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> La partita di Bologna era stata decisa da un rigore generoso e da una papera clamorosa ed irrepetibile di Agliardi. Era stato un risultato drogato ma fondamentale per dare respiro mediatico al Milan. Oggi si torna alla dura realtà. Pazzini è un finalizzatore ma se non c'è gioco il gol contro la piccola chiusa non te lo crea di certo. Nella Juve che crea molte occasioni e sfrutta le fasce avrebbe un senso, da noi che siamo senza gioco e senza idee non può funzionare. A centrocampo senza Montolivo non abbiamo giocatori in grado di costruire e sulla trequarti c'è un finto trequartista che è ottimo negli inserimenti ma che senza Ibra che crea gli spazi portandosi via gli uomini non riesce ad incidere. Allegri si sta rivelando una delusione. Che il materiale umano a disposizione sia scarso è palese ma che non si possa dare un'identità di gioco e un pò di grinta e carattere alla squadra questo no, non si può accettarlo.



Come sempre, concordo su tutta la linea.


----------



## The P (16 Settembre 2012)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> La partita di Bologna era stata decisa da un rigore generoso e da una papera clamorosa ed irrepetibile di Agliardi. Era stato un risultato drogato ma fondamentale per dare respiro mediatico al Milan. Oggi si torna alla dura realtà. Pazzini è un finalizzatore ma se non c'è gioco il gol contro la piccola chiusa non te lo crea di certo. Nella Juve che crea molte occasioni e sfrutta le fasce avrebbe un senso, da noi che siamo senza gioco e senza idee non può funzionare. A centrocampo senza Montolivo non abbiamo giocatori in grado di costruire e sulla trequarti c'è un finto trequartista che è ottimo negli inserimenti ma che senza Ibra che crea gli spazi portandosi via gli uomini non riesce ad incidere. Allegri si sta rivelando una delusione. Che il materiale umano a disposizione sia scarso è palese ma che non si possa dare un'identità di gioco e un pò di grinta e carattere alla squadra questo no, non si può accettarlo.





Admin ha scritto:


> Come sempre, concordo su tutta la linea.


Idem!

A parte il "si sta rivelando", perché per me si è rivelato dalla prima stagione una delusione.


----------



## admin (16 Settembre 2012)

Nei panni di Allegri, me ne sarei andato alla fine della scorsa stagione. Era chiaro e palese (e lo abbiamo sottolineato più volte) che questa stagione sarebbe stata tragica per lui.


----------



## DexMorgan (16 Settembre 2012)

De Jong e Boateng migliori in campo, quanto hanno corso!
Antonini osceno, De Sciglio deve giocare per forza.
I due davanti impalpabili tranne per un tiro di Elsha.
Allegri ha fatto dei cambi del *****, il cambio Bojan per Elsha ci poteva stare se eri pari, ma **** sei sotto, leva un centrocampista. Anche Constant non aveva senso, levi Emanuelson? Metti Niang. Le provi tutte, ma cacchio un atteggiamente così attendista del Milan, mai visto


----------



## Vinz (16 Settembre 2012)

Per sbaglio (o per fortuna) non ho visto la partita. Sinceramente? Un po' di delusione, ma sono contento. Tutti coi piedi a terra adesso, per fortuna.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (16 Settembre 2012)

ah comunque quest'estate quando ci veniva accostato cigarini tutti a bollarlo come brocco..bhè oltre al gol ha fatto una grande partita nel nostro centrocampo sarebbe tranquillamente titolare


----------



## sheva90 (16 Settembre 2012)

Vediamo di arrivare il più presto possibile ai 40 punti. GRAZIE PRESIDENTE.


----------



## rossonero_nel_cuore (16 Settembre 2012)

Beh sul gol Abbiati di colpa ne ha praticamente zero.... Cavolo gli ha fatto la barba al palo su quel tiro..


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (16 Settembre 2012)

El Shaarawy tre partite tre disastri, una delusione dietro l'altra. Se prima difendevo Allegri ora comincio a stancarmi, che si svegli fuori perché è vero che la squadra non sarà più quella di un'anno fa, ma siamo superiori all'Atalanta per Dio, e giochiamo pure in casa!


----------



## Gre-No-Li (16 Settembre 2012)

Se l'andazzo è questo, vedo addensarsi nuvoloni neri all'orizzonte del Milan. A Berlusconi sembra che il giocattolo ormai crei più problemi che altro. Impegnato nel tentativo di ritornare a dominare la scena politica, non ha più tempo né voglia. La vendita dei gioielli e l'acquisto di bigiotteria ne sono un segno evidente, servono per ripianare i debiti, visto che intende spendere per tentare di acquistare La 7 e addomesticare una TV non certo favorevole in campagna elettorale. 
Galliani, oggetto di feroci critiche, non può far altro che seguire le direttive padronali (basta vedere il caso Pato), probabilmente è il meno colpevole, avendo dovuto fare un mercato con i fichi secchi.
Allegri è uno degli allenatori meno adatti per cercare di far comunque galleggiare la baracca. Come molti hanno già appurato, ha vinto o c'è arrivato vicino non grazie ad un gioco ma alle prestazioni (in particolare Ibra) dei grandi giocatori che si è ritrovato. Il Milan non è il Cagliari. Forse avrebbe fatto meglio a dimettersi spontaneamente, invece potrebbe fare da capro espiatorio.
C'è il serio rischio che il Milan si trovi inguaiato nei bassifondi della classifica, senza avere la mentalità dei bassifondi.


----------



## Harvey (16 Settembre 2012)

Gre-No-Li ha scritto:


> Se l'andazzo è questo, vedo addensarsi nuvoloni neri all'orizzonte del Milan. A Berlusconi sembra che il giocattolo ormai crei più problemi che altro. Impegnato nel tentativo di ritornare a dominare la scena politica, non ha più tempo né voglia. La vendita dei gioielli e l'acquisto di bigiotteria ne sono un segno evidente, servono per ripianare i debiti, visto che intende spendere per tentare di acquistare La 7 e addomesticare una TV non certo favorevole in campagna elettorale.
> Galliani, oggetto di feroci critiche, non può far altro che seguire le direttive padronali (basta vedere il caso Pato), probabilmente è il meno colpevole, avendo dovuto fare un mercato con i fichi secchi.
> Allegri è uno degli allenatori meno adatti per cercare di far comunque galleggiare la baracca. Come molti hanno già appurato, ha vinto o c'è arrivato vicino non grazie ad un gioco ma alle prestazioni (in particolare Ibra) dei grandi giocatori che si è ritrovato. Il Milan non è il Cagliari. Forse avrebbe fatto meglio a dimettersi spontaneamente, invece potrebbe fare da capro espiatorio.
> C'è il serio rischio che il Milan si trovi inguaiato nei bassifondi della classifica, senza avere la mentalità dei bassifondi.



Concordo su tutto tranne che sull'innocenza di Galliani, è il primo a prendere in giro i tifosi con atteggiamenti e dichiarazioni da circo. Avesse almeno il buonsenso di combinare i guai che gli ordinano stando zitto. Comunque hai ragione su tutta la linea, fa ridere che dopo Bologna qualcuno pensava davvero di essere competitivo in Italia.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (16 Settembre 2012)

E soprattutto ha dato ingaggi spropositati a calciatori che forse dargliene la metà sarebbe comunque troppo! Indifendibile;


----------



## Morto che parla (16 Settembre 2012)

Direi che ho fatto bene ad uscire ieri sera.


----------



## Andreas89 (16 Settembre 2012)

Gre-No-Li ha scritto:


> Se l'andazzo è questo, vedo addensarsi nuvoloni neri all'orizzonte del Milan. A Berlusconi sembra che il giocattolo ormai crei più problemi che altro. Impegnato nel tentativo di ritornare a dominare la scena politica, non ha più tempo né voglia. La vendita dei gioielli e l'acquisto di bigiotteria ne sono un segno evidente, servono per ripianare i debiti, visto che intende spendere per tentare di acquistare La 7 e addomesticare una TV non certo favorevole in campagna elettorale.
> Galliani, oggetto di feroci critiche, non può far altro che seguire le direttive padronali (basta vedere il caso Pato), probabilmente è il meno colpevole, avendo dovuto fare un mercato con i fichi secchi.
> Allegri è uno degli allenatori meno adatti per cercare di far comunque galleggiare la baracca. Come molti hanno già appurato, ha vinto o c'è arrivato vicino non grazie ad un gioco ma alle prestazioni (in particolare Ibra) dei grandi giocatori che si è ritrovato. Il Milan non è il Cagliari. Forse avrebbe fatto meglio a dimettersi spontaneamente, invece potrebbe fare da capro espiatorio.
> C'è il serio rischio che il Milan si trovi inguaiato nei bassifondi della classifica, senza avere la mentalità dei bassifondi.



La pochezza del Milan e' evidente ma credo che un 7-8 posto possa essere quantomeno raggiungibile,devono solo cacciate le balls,altrimenti si fatica ovviamente anche con una squadra di 4a serie!


----------



## James Watson (16 Settembre 2012)

Sul 4-3-3, potrebbe effettivamente essere una soluzione praticabile se tutta la squadra avesse una condizione atletica nettamente superiore a quella attuale, resterebbe comunque da decidere chi farebbe il terzo attacante dei tre. A centrocampo la situazione non sarebbe però molto rosea, ci vuole un centrale davanti alla difesa che costruisca il gioco corto, sappia dare i tempi di manovra agendo da vero e proprio playmaker e che protegga la difesa in fase di copertura... passi qui, che abbiamo Montolivo, sarebbe il ruolo perfetto per lui.
Il problema sarebbero gli altri due di centrocampo, che dovrebbero essere giocatori a tutto tondo in grado di fare molto bene sia la fase difensiva che quella offensiva, soprattutto in fase d'attacco devono essere molto bravi ad inserirsi (e qui ci siamo anche) sulle sponde del centroavanti (e chi le fa le sponde, lì davanti?) o dei tagli degli attacanti "esterni". I dolori cominciano in fase di non possesso palla. Più volte nel corso della stagione passata si è provato a giocare con questo modulo, soprattutto all'inizio, e io francamente mi ricordo un milan che quando perdeva palla sbandava in maniera mostruosa. Se tutti non sono al 100%, non è un modulo che possiamo reggere minimamente, serve tanta corsa per attuarlo, e noi non ne abbiamo da vendere...


----------



## walter 22 (16 Settembre 2012)

Con questa squadra non riesco ad essere ottimista è un insieme di giocatori scarsi e mediocri. E' il milan più scarso dell'era Berlusconi non so proprio come possa risollevarsi e fare almeno un discreto campionato. Io quest'anno ho seriamente paura.


----------



## Pamparulez (16 Settembre 2012)

Il problema è che abbiamo mille problemi. Il primo è una rosa scarsa e strapagata, dove il secondo portiere guadagana ben oltre il top player della metà delle squadre di serieA. Il secondo è che non abbiamo voglia di vincere, il furore viene fuori sempre dopo essere andati in svantaggio. Il terzo, e questo è colpa di Allegri, che non abbiamo schemi. Tre macro problemi elencati in ordine di importanza


----------



## patriots88 (16 Settembre 2012)

questa stagione sarà un calvario


----------



## walter 22 (16 Settembre 2012)

patriots88 ha scritto:


> questa stagione sarà un calvario



Gesù si dice che cadde tre volte noi quante volte cadremo prima di essere crocefissi.


----------



## Schism75 (16 Settembre 2012)

AcetoBalsamico ha scritto:


> E soprattutto ha dato ingaggi spropositati a calciatori che forse dargliene la metà sarebbe comunque troppo! Indifendibile;


Che poi mesbah, traore, constant, il rinnovo di flamini, la cessione di merkel, e altri capolavori sparsi, sono tutti suoi eh.


----------



## Zenos (16 Settembre 2012)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Che poi mesbah, traore, constant, il rinnovo di flamini, la cessione di merkel, e altri capolavori sparsi, sono tutti suoi eh.



Dimenticate il colpo del secolo: Ze Edoardo!


----------



## Nicco (16 Settembre 2012)

Non ho visto la partita, comunque perdere nuovamente in CASA da una squadretta è momentaneamente assurdo.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (16 Settembre 2012)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Direi che ho fatto bene ad uscire ieri sera.



anche io...ho visto solo il 1 tempo


----------



## Gre-No-Li (16 Settembre 2012)

Il problema delle grandi squadre è che l'aspettativa è vincere sempre (o almeno giocarsela fino in fondo), quindi diventa difficile per esempio puntare su un bel gruppo di giovani speranze, perché alle prime difficoltà i tifosi insorgerebbero.


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Settembre 2012)

chissà se riusciremo a giocare una partita con Pato Montolivo e Robinho contemporaneamente 

e Boateng con il suo egoismo scazzato era l'unico da vendere...


----------



## ErreKappa (16 Settembre 2012)

Mammamia ragazzi che depressione.......ero pure allo stadio...


----------



## Aphex (16 Settembre 2012)

Io non mi aspettavo, sinceramente, nulla di più.
Galliani prima della partita l'ha detto chiaramente, puntano al pareggio di bilancio e a non sganciare più un euro.
Dei risultati sportivi e dei tifosi non gliene frega nulla, anche perché mentre la squadra perdeva l'AD si è dato alla fuga e il Presidentissimo era in crociera.
A loro non importa una **** di perdere con l'Atalanta, basta avere il pareggio di bilancio e le plusvalenze; roba da andare in piazza a festeggiare, insomma.


----------



## Degenerate X (16 Settembre 2012)

Ragazzi solo adesso me ne ricordo.
Mi sono dimenticato di postare Gangnam Style nel prepartita. Chiedo scusa.


----------



## Clint Eastwood (16 Settembre 2012)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Sul 4-3-3, potrebbe effettivamente essere una soluzione praticabile se tutta la squadra avesse una condizione atletica nettamente superiore a quella attuale, resterebbe comunque da decidere chi farebbe il terzo attacante dei tre. A centrocampo la situazione non sarebbe però molto rosea, ci vuole un centrale davanti alla difesa che costruisca il gioco corto, sappia dare i tempi di manovra agendo da vero e proprio playmaker e che protegga la difesa in fase di copertura... passi qui, che abbiamo Montolivo, sarebbe il ruolo perfetto per lui.
> Il problema sarebbero gli altri due di centrocampo, che dovrebbero essere giocatori a tutto tondo in grado di fare molto bene sia la fase difensiva che quella offensiva, soprattutto in fase d'attacco devono essere molto bravi ad inserirsi (e qui ci siamo anche) sulle sponde del centroavanti (e chi le fa le sponde, lì davanti?) o dei tagli degli attacanti "esterni". I dolori cominciano in fase di non possesso palla. Più volte nel corso della stagione passata si è provato a giocare con questo modulo, soprattutto all'inizio, e io francamente mi ricordo un milan che quando perdeva palla sbandava in maniera mostruosa. Se tutti non sono al 100%, non è un modulo che possiamo reggere minimamente, serve tanta corsa per attuarlo, e noi non ne abbiamo da vendere...



Bè se pensi a Montolivo playmaker centrale alla Pirlo, e di conseguenza a De Jong esterno ovvio che la cosa non quadra.
Scordiamoci dei playmaker alla Pirlo che non abbiamo piu'. Il centrale davanti alla difesa è De Jong, mi sembra ovvio, come diga davanti alla difesa è affidabile ed è in grado di dare il suo contributo alla manovra, la cui costruzione però sarà affidata principalmente alla visione di gioco e ai piedi di Montolivo, e alle capacità di verticalizzare di Boateng. In fase di non possesso chiaramente tutti e due gli esterni dovranno sacrificarsi. 
Sono d'accordo che al momento battiamo la fiacca e non sembra granchè, ma mi sembra ovvio quanto il tutto sia legato all'avere gioco; una squadra lenta, senza movimenti e senza mordente non ha chance in qualunque modo si giochi, questo è chiaro. 
Riguardo alla scelta delle punte, dai che la scelta c'è. E le sponde per le punte un centrocampo che si muove in profondità le dà, oltre al fatto che punte veloci che si muovono le creano da sè.


----------



## A.C. Milan The Legend (16 Settembre 2012)

Una società indegna,incompetente calcisticamente,incapace di allestire una squadra che abbia un minimo di qualità.
Un allenatore scarso,che schiera sempre il solito modulo,incapace di cambiare,di stravolgere,di inventare non so che ***** di nuovo.
Una squadra senza capo ne coda,senza idee,che fa duemila passaggi indietro. Nessuno ha iniziativa,nessuno ha le palle.Nessuno è ALL' ALTEZZA! 
Aggiungiamoci il terzo arbitraggio consecutivo scandaloso a sfavore e la sfiga e siamo veramente completi.
Questo ovviamente non è il Milan. NON PUO' ESSERE IL MILAN!!!
Qualcuno per favore mi svegli da questo incubo...


----------



## If Everyone Cared (16 Settembre 2012)

in pratica è colpa di tutti tranne che di allegri.
interessante.

@watson: se non fai ironia e sei davvero d'accordo con me perché difendi acciuga, allora?
[MENTION=450]Pazzo90[/MENTION]: piantala coi pronostici. porti una rogna pazzesca.


----------



## Gre-No-Li (16 Settembre 2012)

Tanto per spargere sale sulle ferite, oggi Maxi Lopez ha segnato due gol e se non erro in totale finora sono tre...


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (16 Settembre 2012)

Gre-No-Li ha scritto:


> Tanto per spargere sale sulle ferite, oggi Maxi Lopez ha segnato due gol e se non erro in totale finora sono tre...



Non ci riguarda.
Da noi non avrebbe mai toccato palla.


----------



## Jino (16 Settembre 2012)

Gre-No-Li ha scritto:


> Tanto per spargere sale sulle ferite, oggi Maxi Lopez ha segnato due gol e se non erro in totale finora sono tre...



Ah beh, sempre sostenuto che sia un ottimo giocatore, che ci sarebbe costato 8 mln (la metà del valore di Pazzini) e che sia decisamente superiore al Pazzo. 

Ma lui è stata l'ennesima figura di ***** societaria e l'ennesima dimostrazione di una totale mancanza di progetto.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



BlackAngelBlackAngel ha scritto:


> Non ci riguarda.
> Da noi non avrebbe mai toccato palla.



Maxi Lopez, a differenza di Pazzini, sa anche saltare l'uomo e crearsi gol da solo. E come se non bastasse, ha pure dei piedi che gli consentono di dialogare un minimo con i compagni, sempre a differenza di Pazzini.


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (16 Settembre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ah beh, sempre sostenuto che sia un ottimo giocatore, che ci sarebbe costato 8 mln (la metà del valore di Pazzini) e che sia decisamente superiore al Pazzo.
> 
> Ma lui è stata l'ennesima figura di ***** societaria e l'ennesima dimostrazione di una totale mancanza di progetto.
> 
> ...



Premesso che a me Pazzini fa defecare da sempre, attualmente noi riusciamo a far sembrare degli inetti totali Bojan ed El Shaarawy;
Di certo non vado a rimpiangere Lopez, averlo o non averlo non ci cambierebbe una virgola.
Rimpiango l'idea di gioco che non abbiamo.


----------



## DexMorgan (16 Settembre 2012)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> in pratica è colpa di tutti tranne che di allegri.
> interessante.
> 
> @watson: se non fai ironia e sei davvero d'accordo con me perché difendi acciuga, allora?
> [MENTION=450]Pazzo90[/MENTION]: piantala coi pronostici. porti una rogna pazzesca.



Non sono uno di quelli che vede sempre nero, potevamo e dovevamo far risultato GIOCANDO a calcio.

E ti dirò di più, con l'Udinese contro ogni pronostico la portiamo a casa 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



BlackAngelBlackAngel ha scritto:


> Premesso che a me Pazzini fa defecare da sempre, attualmente noi riusciamo a far sembrare degli inetti totali Bojan ed El Shaarawy;
> Di certo non vado a rimpiangere Lopez, averlo o non averlo non ci cambierebbe una virgola.
> Rimpiango l'idea di gioco che non abbiamo.



Pazzini se non hai due esterni che crossano diventa inutile.
Han fatto UN cross in 90 minuti, gli altri tutti ad altezza ginocchio. Dimmi come fa a segnare se poi aggiungi che non hai nessuno in grado di servirlo davanti al portiere.


----------



## Gollume (16 Settembre 2012)

Un disastro. Un agonia che molto probabilmente ci subiremo tutto l anno.
Ma è possibile che negli ultimi 4 anni Allegri abbia iniziato il campionato facendo 4-5 punti nelle prime 5 giornate?
E' evidente che la preparazione è cannata completamente. E abbiamo milioni di infortuni muscolari a stagione: un caso?
Al di la dei problemi macroscopici di rosa e di mancanza totale di gioco e di idee. Se giochi con uno come Pazzini e gli servi mezza palla a partita come pretendi di fare bene.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Maxi Lopez? 3 spanne sopra a Pazzini. Così come Denis. E in generale la metà degli attaccanti di serie A.


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (16 Settembre 2012)

Pazzo90 ha scritto:


> Pazzini se non hai due esterni che crossano diventa inutile.
> Han fatto UN cross in 90 minuti, gli altri tutti ad altezza ginocchio. Dimmi come fa a segnare se poi aggiungi che non hai nessuno in grado di servirlo davanti al portiere.



Ma infatti io rimpiango il gioco che non c'è, perché con quello un Pazzini come centravanti ci farebbe comodo, pure più di un Maxi Lopez.
Questo fermo restando che comunque Pazzini mi fa defecare, ma nel Milan attuale non possiamo aspirare ad altro.


----------



## AntaniPioco (16 Settembre 2012)

ero a san siro ieri, che spettacolo indecente...


----------



## If Everyone Cared (16 Settembre 2012)

Pazzo90 ha scritto:


> Non sono uno di quelli che vede sempre nero, potevamo e dovevamo far risultato GIOCANDO a calcio.
> 
> E ti dirò di più, con l'Udinese contro ogni pronostico la portiamo a casa



Non giocavamo a calcio quando eravamo i più forti del campionato e pretendi che lo facciamo adesso?
C'è una sottile differenza fra ottimismo e sicumera. Falla finita, davvero. Chi non crede alle superstizioni dovrebbe leggerti, cambierebbe subito idea.


----------



## DexMorgan (16 Settembre 2012)

Ahahaha ma chi sei poi? Cosa vuoi?

Per un pronostico del ***** poi, ahahahah. Aria.


----------



## admin (16 Settembre 2012)

Smettetela entrambi. [MENTION=450]Pazzo90[/MENTION] sei stato già avvisato, questo è l'ultimo. Vedi un usare un linguaggio civile, per cortesia.


----------



## DexMorgan (16 Settembre 2012)

Vabbè non ho capito il motivo del richiamo, cortesemente posso sapere anche il motivo dell'altro richiamo?

Mi son perso qualcosa 

Comunque sia io non rompo a nessuno, esprimo le mie idee senza disturbare nessuno, e pretendo che sia fatto anche il contrario


----------



## admin (16 Settembre 2012)

Ti ho scritto semplicemente di evitare le parolacce. Se c'è una censura, va rispettata. E non ci piace leggere asterischi


----------



## panormus (16 Settembre 2012)

Come fanno Antonini ed Abate a giocare nel Milan? è assurdo
il miglior milan di quest'anno è:
Abbiati
De Sciglio
Mexes (Yepes)
Zapata
Emanuelson
Nocerino (Ambrosini)
De Jong
Montolivo
Boateng
Robinho (Pato)
Pazzini


----------



## DexMorgan (16 Settembre 2012)

panormus ha scritto:


> Come fanno Antonini ed Abate a giocare nel Milan? è assurdo
> il miglior milan di quest'anno è:
> Abbiati
> De Sciglio
> ...


Peccato che un Milan così non lo vedremo mai.


----------



## kYMERA (21 Settembre 2012)




----------

